# Furacão GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

No Atlântico a 1600 milhas a oeste-sudoeste dos Açores formou-se o oitavo ciclone tropical da temporada, para já com pressão mínima de 1013mb e ventos de 30 nós, o que o classificam como depressão tropical, a categoria mais baixa da escala de Furacões Saffir-Simpson.

O NHC (Centro nacional de Furacões de Miami) responsável pela supervisão da temporada tropical no Atlântico, prevê que se intensifique em breve para Tempestade Tropical, se assim for terá o nome de "*Gordon*", curiosamente o nome de um outro ciclone tropical que passou pelos Açores em Setembro de 2006.  

Apesar de não constar na previsão actual, o NHC refere que o ciclone tenha uma janela de oportunidade de chegar a furacão categoria 1 entre as 48 e 72 horas, a partir das quais começará a ser afectada por piores condições, mais _shear_ (cisalhamento do vento) e água mais fria.
A previsão do NHC relativamente à intensidade está abaixo do que o conjunto de modelos que usam sugerem, porque o NHC pensa que o sistema continuará a ser afectado por ar seco da região que tenderá a limitar a convecção por ciclos como tem acontecido até aqui.

Este sistema tropical poderá chegar aos Açores ou imediações, entre o final do próximo Domingo e Segunda-feira, como tempestade tropical ou como sistema já em transição extra-tropical.
















A previsão do NHC, e respectivo cone de incerteza, é a seguinte:







*Nota:*

Escusado será repetir que previsões de trajecto e intensidade de ciclones tropicais tem sempre bastante incerteza e podem mudar nalguns casos consideravelmente, noutros casos menos, a situação deve ser acompanhada com atenção mas sem stress. Esta área do Atlântico em Agosto não é propriamente um ambiente muito favorável para ciclones tropicais. Por outro lado mesmo um sistema em transição pode ainda deixar bastante chuva se tiver um movimento lento sobre alguma ilha e ter ainda ventos relevantes, ou mesmo a interação dos restos com algum cavado também pode alimentar mais instabilidade. 

*Seguimento*
O seguimento do sistema será feito neste tópico, e apenas e só se chegar aos Açores, passaremos a seguir a situação local no tópico das Ilhas.





> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 152054
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2012 às 23:49)

*re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Ainda falta muito tempo e a temperatura da água do mar é preponderante para a evolução da tempestade e neste caso ainda bem... contudo há modelos que arriscam muito perto de cat2 num caso extremo, isto antes hipotetica chegada aos Açores.






A passagem pelos Açores parece-me quase assegurada como depressão extra tropical, agora se vai atingir terra e se, qual grupo, temos de aguardar e seguir a situação.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 00:42)

*re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O NHC explica na discussão porque é que a sua previsão não é de um furacão categoria 1 como um conjunto de modelos sugerem, apesar de admitir que tenha uma curta janela de oportunidade para o ser. Tem a ver com o ambiente de ar bastante seco que afecta o Atlântico (ar seco que ainda recentemente vimos a destruir ao fim de poucos dias a depressão tropical nº7 e a Tempestade Tropical Florence).

E importa também referir, que pode chegar a furacão no percurso, mas nos Açores pode já não o ser. É ir seguindo a evolução das coisas.



> THE DEPRESSION HAS A RELATIVELY SMALL CIRCULATION THAT IS SURROUNDED
> BY VERY DRY MID-LEVEL AIR. ALTHOUGH THE CYCLONE WILL REMAIN OVER
> FAVORABLE SEA-SURFACE TEMPERATURES FOR THE NEXT 2-3 DAYS AND IN A
> LOW VERTICAL SHEAR ENVIRONMENT...OCCASIONAL INTRUSIONS OF DRY AIR
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 00:51)

*re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Aloha kakou,

Fui informado deste sistema há cerca de uma hora, mas, apesar do alarmismo com que fui informado, parece-me ser demasiado cedo para traçar quaisquer cenários extremos sem saber com precisão a sua rota e, sobretudo, força.

Neste caso, as próximas 48 a 72 horas, conforme referido pelo NHC, serão cruciais para averiguar possíveis cenários.
Reparei que, nos serviços meteorológicos da Força Aérea Portuguesa, a previsão é ligeiramente diferente, mas fico-me por aqui, dado que, como já escrevi, ainda é demasiado cedo. Além disso, como hoje é feriado, o tipo pode ter tido uma noitada mais longa e, se calhar, ainda poderá estar a ressacar...

Muito bem referiu o Azor que a orografia pode contribuir para uma "catrefada de água" consoante o movimento e velocidade do "Gordon" (entre aspas, caraças!), mas vamos ser sinceros, em São Jorge, por exemplo, chove sempre em grandes quantidades e não é preciso muito para nestas ilhas ficar tudo em pantanas...

Vamos acompanhar e aguardar...

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 06:06)

*re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O sistema para já não se intensificou, mantém-se como depressão tropical, no último aviso (das 04h00) ainda não foi feito o _upgrade_ para Tempestade Tropical, o que está previsto que possa ocorrer durante o dia de hoje se de facto se intensificar um pouco como previsto. 






O NHC neste 2º aviso ainda não lançou qualquer alerta (nem "watch" nem "warning") mas pela primeira vez recomenda que nos Açores se comece a monitorizar o sistema.

Pressão mínima: 1012mb 
Ventos máximos sustentados: 55km/h


*Previsão cone de incerteza e intensidade do NHC:
*





*Notas: *
* Não se foquem nos pontos centrais, mas sim no cone de incerteza. 
* As horas são EST (de Miami), para horas locais nos Açores adicionar 4 horas, para Portugal continental adicionar 5 horas, ou seja, na previsão da imagem anterior, estaria nos Açores por volta da meia noite local de Domingo como Tempestade tropical (embora provavelmente já numa fase inicial de transição extra-tropical afectada por _shear_).



*Tradução minha da última discussao técnica do NHC:*



> Apesar da convecção não ser muito profunda, o padrão geral das nuvens, que é de facto pequeno, está um um pouco melhor organizado do que anteriormente. Bandas curvas ciclónicas envolvem a metade norte do sistema, mas o outflow dos níveis altos é muito limitado (**1*)
> 
> Números T do TAFB e SAB aumentaram para 2.0 na escala DVORAK (**2*) o que indica uma intensidade de 30 nós (do vento).
> 
> ...




*Notas da tradução:
*
(**1*) _Outflow_ dos niveis altos é um vento que gira de forma anticiclónica no topo dos ciclones tropicais que favorece a "ventilação" do sistema. A sua presença significa um sistema estruturalmente bastante saudável e é essencial num ciclone intenso. No caso desta depressão esse _outflow_ é para já discreto e limitado, um sinal de um sistema relativamente fraco com alguns problemas.

(**2*) T-Numbers refere-se a uma escala duma técnica chamada DVORAK. É um técnica para estimar a intensidade de um ciclone tropical através de imagens de satélite, técnica essencial em alto mar quando não existem outras formas disponíveis de medir a intensidade do vento num ciclone tropical.

(**3*) S_hear_ ou cisalhamento do vento, neste contexto refere-se a diferencial da velocidade e/ou direcção do vento na vertical da atmosfera. Um ciclone tropical não pode enfrentar muito _shear_, precisa de manter-se como uma coluna o mais vertical e estável possível. Se por exemplo o vento nos niveis altos for muito forte e/ou de direcções distintas ao movimento tende a quebrar essa verticalidade e pode mesmo "decapitar" o ciclone, separarando a convecção e circulação de niveis médios e altos da circulação em superficie, o que acabará por enfraquecer e destruir o ciclone, que é o que geralmente acontece quando os ciclones tropicais sobem muito de latitude e começam a encontrar a corrente de jato em altura ou encontram por exemplo uma _ULL_(depressão em altura) próxima. 
Neste caso concreto está previsto que o cisalhamento comece a aumentar após o 3º dia, ou seja, quando se aproxima dos Açores.






> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 160241
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2012 às 08:50)

*re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Os níveis de precipitação previstos pelo GFS para os Açores são muito concentrados/elevados:






localmente, e em especial no grupo oriental ( Santa Maria) seriam possíveis acumulados de 80/90mm ou mais em apenas 6 horas , oxalá não se cumpra, e o sistema seja mais ligeiro..


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 10:41)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O ciclone tropical já tem ventos estimados de 35 nós, pelo que é oficialmente a Tempestade Tropical «GORDON», que se encontra agora a 1615 milhas/2600km a Oeste dos Açores.
Pressão mínima: 1011mb
Ventos máximos sustentados: 65 km/h

A previsão da intensidade do NHC foi ligeiramente ajustada para cima dado que a maioria dos modelos tem o Gordon a tornar-se furacão categoria 1 ou próximo disso.

O NHC prevê assim que Gordon se torne Furacão categoria 1, mas refira-se que a maioria dos modelos sugere que quando o sistema chegar aos Açores já seria como sistema extra-tropical.














> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER   3
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 500 AM AST THU AUG 16 2012
> ...


----------



## Sheisak (16 Ago 2012 às 11:43)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Ola a todos, esperemos que el GFS acerte e que venha algo para aqui para Galicia...


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2012 às 12:12)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Deste tufo não chegará nada aos Açores. É um ciclone muito pequeno. Saudades da Helen 2006.


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 12:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boa tarde

Já principiou a fazer eco pela internet as primeiras notícias sobre esta tempestade tropical. 



> Tempestade Gordon pode atingir Açores na segunda-feira
> Esperam-se ventos de 100 quilómetros por hora e chuva forte nas ilhas do grupo oriental





> As ilhas do grupo oriental do arquipélago dos Açores podem ser atingidas pela tempestade Gordon na madrugada de segunda-feira, prevendo-se ventos de 100 quilómetros por hora e chuva forte.
> 
> Aa meteorologista do Instituto de Meteorologia dos Açores Patrícia Navarro disse à Lusa que neste momento a tempestade Gordon é apenas uma depressão tropical, localizada perto das Bermudas, mas que «se intensifique nas próximas horas e passe a tempestade tropical».
> 
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...po-vento-acores-chuva-tvi24/1368372-4071.html


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2012 às 12:44)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Previsão na Run 06 do GFS para a Ilha de S. Maria:


----------



## fablept (16 Ago 2012 às 14:06)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Não houve uma tempestade tropical que passou tb entre S.Miguel e Santa Maria aí à uns anos? Já não me recordo do nome..

Edit: Foi o Gordon, como o Vince diz no primeiro post


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2012 às 14:08)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Acabei agora de ouvir na Rádio ( RR ) , a meteorologista dos serviços meteorológicos dos Açores ,a dizer que a depressão Gordon  deverá atingir na madrugada da próxima segunda-feira os Açores,  em especial o grupo oriental, deverá chegar ao arquipélago como tempestade tropical, causando ventos de 100 Km/h com rajadas de 120 Km/h, e chuvas muito fortes.


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 14:41)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



fablept disse:


> Não houve uma tempestade tropical que passou tb entre S.Miguel e Santa Maria aí à uns anos? Já não me recordo do nome..
> 
> Edit: Foi o Gordon, como o Vince diz no primeiro post



Boa tarde

Sim foi o Gordon Fablet. A tempestade esgueirou-se entre as ilhas centrais para vir em cheio ás ilhas orientais e em especial Santa Maria onde houve alguns pequenos prejuízos, mas estou confiante que dessa vez não será nada de mais a que os açorianos não estejam mais ou menos já familiarizados até porque o vento não vai ser assim uma coisa nunca dantes vista. Há invernos que por vezes conseguimos apanhar com ventos muito mais fortes.

O que me preocupa mesmo é a chuva e não tanto o vento 

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2012 às 14:42)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Não deixa de ser bastante curioso o facto de ser de novo um sistema de nome GORDON a ameaçar o Arquipélago dos Açores. 

Para já o GORDON é apenas um pequeno ciclone, o anterior GORDON chegou a alcançar a categoria 3 uns dias antes de passar entre as ilhas açorianas, onde chegou ainda como furacão.

Deixo aqui a rota do GORDON 2006 apenas como curiosidade






Veremos até onde vai este novo GORDON e com que intensidade, vai ser interessante acompanhar


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Mais uma curiosidade. Não é apenas o nome e a possibilidade do Gordon actual também poder passar pelos Açores. O Gordon de 2006 teve um trajecto bastante parecido.

Por exemplo uma imagem comparativa numa localização bastante próxima uma da outra (30N/55W vs. 33N/54W). 
Claro, há uma grande diferença na imagem, o Gordon de 2006 nesta zona era um categoria 3 com um olho, estava no pico depois de um processo de rápida intensificação.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 15:08)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O Gordon está claramente a intensificar-se, provavelmente no próximo aviso o NHC fará um upgrade para 45 nós. São visíveis _hot towers_ no centro e também o aparecimento do _outflow_ em altura a sul e a oeste, ausente até aqui como referi esta madrugada.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2012 às 15:36)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

*Tropical Storm Gordon forms; 5th earliest appearance a season's 7th storm*


> By Dr. Jeff Masters
> 
> Published: 01:10 PM GMT em 16 de Agosto de 2012
> Tropical Storm Gordon is here, born out of a tropical wave that emerged from the coast of Africa last week. Gordon's formation puts the hurricane season of 2012 in fifth place for the earliest date of formation of the season's seventh storm, going back to 1851. Only 2005, 1936, 2011, and 1995 had earlier formation dates of the season's seventh storm. Satellite loops show Gordon has developed a Central Dense Overcast (CDO)--a large and expanding area of high cirrus clouds over the center, due to a build-up of heavy thunderstorms. This is characteristic of intensifying tropical storms. Wind shear is light, but ocean temperatures are on the cool side, near 27°C. Water vapor satellite loops show that Gordon has moistened its environment considerably, but a large region of dry air lurks on three sides of the storm, ready to barge in and disrupt Gordon when wind shear rises on Saturday. The 8 am EDT run of the SHIPS model predicts that wind shear will remain light to moderate through Friday, then rise steeply to 25 - 40 knots over the weekend. At the same time, ocean temperatures will drop to 26°C. By Sunday, the combined effects of high wind shear, dry air, and cooler waters will likely act to weaken Gordon and make it no longer tropical, but Gordon will probably still be strong enough Sunday night to potentially bring damaging winds and heavy rain to the Azores Islands.
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2012 às 15:43)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boas,

Deixo tambem aqui para registo do Ensemble GFS de possiveis tracks que a tempestade pode seguir:


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 15:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Aqui o possível trajecto da tempestade a passar agora em cheio em cima da ilha de São Miguel, mas claro que isso ainda até lá vai mudar. Assim espero

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2012 às 16:07)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Imagem de SAT há 15 minutos:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

A run das 12 do GFS intensifica mais a precipitação.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 20:09)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Segundo o Best track às 18z já tem 55kt e 999mb, faltam apenas 10 nós para ser Furacão. 

AL, 08, 2012081618,   , BEST,   0, 339N,  530W,  55,  999, TS

ftp://ftp.nhc.noaa.gov/atcf/tcweb/invest_al082012.invest


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 20:30)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Santas tardes,

Realmente, o Gordon (agora sem aspas) está a intensificar-se mais do que o esperado. Eu não acreditava que ele chegasse a Furacão de categoria 1 e parece que assim vai ser no Sábado.

Reparei que, primeiro, foi Santa Maria a ficar debaixo do alvo, depois São Miguel. Pela tendência, na minha humilde e modesta opinião, penso que poderá passar entre os grupos central e oriental. Sendo certo que *ainda é cedo* para traçar cenários e rotas, já comecei os preparativos para o _worst case scenario_, pois o que me preocupa mais é sempre o vento. Todavia, só mesmo na tarde de Sábado ou Domingo é que, consoante o prognóstico, farei os preparativos definitivos.

Reparei agora o quão bem organizado ele está a ficar, mas é como aquele sketch do tipo que vai ao hospital e o médico diz-lhe: "Oh, amigo! Tenha calma que isto pode não ser nada... Ou SIDA!"

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 20:49)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Vince disse:


> Segundo o Best track às 18z já tem 55kt e 999mb, faltam apenas 10 nós para ser Furacão.
> 
> AL, 08, 2012081618,   , BEST,   0, 339N,  530W,  55,  999, TS
> 
> ftp://ftp.nhc.noaa.gov/atcf/tcweb/invest_al082012.invest



Pode vir a tornar-se Furacão mais cedo que o esperado e assim ganhar (mais) força até Sábado?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (16 Ago 2012 às 20:56)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Vai afectar o continente ?


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 21:12)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boa noite

O aviso de Tempestade Tropical foi para o ar em directo há pouco na RTP-Açores. Segundo Diamantino Henriques, Delegado Regional dos Açores do Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se que este Gordon ( ao contrário do de há 6 anos), passe mais a norte de Santa Maria, ou seja a sua trajectoria irá ser mesmo em cima da ilha de S. Miguel. 

A confirmar-se este triste cenário, já foi feito o aviso às populações para permanecerem em suas casas sob o risco de chuva forte e possíveis atritos que possam ser levados pela força das rajadas.

A ondulação marítima nestas condições, também prevê-se que seja alta aquando da sua passagem, mas eu pessoalmente acredito que as previsões se alterem, até porque nenhuma previsão feita a mais de 100 h de distância consegue ser tão exacta, ou não. A ver vamos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 21:28)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

É prematuro dizer aonde passa exactamente, não me canso de dizer, concentrem-se no cone e não nos pontos centrais. Poucas dezenas de km's podem fazer muita diferença em ilhas tão pequenas.

Estatisticamente baseado em dados históricos dos 5 anos anteriores, o NHC em previsões a 5 dias consegue encaixar o trajecto verificado dentro do cone previsto entre 60 a 70% das vezes durante o tempo de vida do ciclone. Acertar no centro do mesmo tem uma taxa de sucesso muito menor.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutcone.shtml

O que não significa que não acabe mesmo por passar aonde se prevê por exemplo hoje. Mas é prematuro achar que vai passar no local A em vez do local B, quando muito podemos dizer que é essa a tendência actual. Esta madrugada no post que coloquei traduzido, eles diziam que tinham bastante confiança no trajecto nos primeiros 3 dias, e que a partir daí estavam mais inseguros.


----------



## miripico (16 Ago 2012 às 21:42)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



HotSpot disse:


> Imagem de SAT há 15 minutos:


O povo dos Açores,já apanharam piores tempestades...Sao gente de coragem e habituados a essas tempestades...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Ago 2012 às 21:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

20120816 |  1745  |  ATL   | 3.0 | 3.0 | 3.0 |  34.0 |   52.9 |  1000 |    45  | 08L | GORDON     

DATE     TIME    LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION   ID   NAME
20120816   1745    34.0    52.9     T3.0/3.0       08L  GORDON          
20120816   1145    32.8    54.3     T2.5/2.5       08L  GORDON          
20120816   0545    31.6    55.0     T2.0/2.0       08L  NONAME          
20120815   2345    30.7    55.2     T2.0/2.0       08L  NONAME

Continua em "crescimento" tal como se esperava...


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 21:48)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



miripico disse:


> O povo dos Açores,já apanharam piores tempestades...Sao gente de coragem e habituados a essas tempestades...



Boa tarde miripico,

Sim já tivemos tempestades mais fortes do que essa. O problema dessa vez ( e se a mesma passar pelo grupo oriental dos Açores) será mesmo a chuva, até porque como já referi acima, de inverno nos Açores é relativamente comum ventos com velocidades médias superiores a 100/km H. 

O problema agora são mesmo as previsões de chuvas torrenciais (em pouco espaço de tempo) se a mesma tempestade tiver um movimento lento sobre uma ou alguma ilha. Tenho confiança que não será nada demais. Até porque os solos não andam assim tão saturados de água. Vamos ver como isto corre,

Cumprimentos


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 21:52)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



miripico disse:


> O povo dos Açores,já apanharam piores tempestades...Sao gente de coragem e habituados a essas tempestades...



Boa observação e muito verdadeira, sim senhor.

Por falar nisso, podem informar-me aonde posso encontrar dados sobre o Furacão Charley que passou em cheio nos Açores, salvo erro em 92?

Categoria (se não me falha a memória foi 3), rota e histórico?

Já agora, agradecia se alguém pudesse esclarecer-me melhor na minha questão anteriormente colocada.

Gracias,


----------



## camrov8 (16 Ago 2012 às 21:53)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

pode ser que a acção do AA o puxe para norte e falhe o continente


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 22:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Kamikaze disse:


> Boa observação e muito verdadeira, sim senhor.
> 
> Por falar nisso, podem informar-me aonde posso encontrar dados sobre o Furacão Charley que passou em cheio nos Açores, salvo erro em 92?
> 
> ...



Por acaso lembro-me bem dessa em 92  Mas a que mais me impressionou foi de facto o "Tânia" e o "Bonnie" acho que em 1995 ou 96... Se alguém souber igualmente onde posso adquirir mais informações sobre o "Tânia" já agora ficaria também muito grato lol 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 22:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



camrov8 disse:


> pode ser que a acção do AA o puxe para norte e falhe o continente



O máximo que vai chergar ao continente, que mesmo assim será improvável, serão algumas rajadas de vento (80km/h) para fechar a circulação na ponte Vasco da Gama a scooters e a tupperware's...

Agora a sério, não chegará nada de substancial.


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Devido ás aguas mais frias e á presença, segundo os modelos, de shear forte associado a um ramo do jet, mesmo que o Gordon chegasse á costa Portuguesa, não seria mais do que um remoinho de nuvens baixas que trariam alguma morrinha e um pouquinho de vento....nada de significante ou assinalavel


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2012 às 22:02)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Novo aviso, nº5, intensidade ajustada um pouco em alta, subiu para 55kt como já sdabiamos pelo best track, pelo que chegará a furacão mais cedo do que aparecia no aviso anterior. Trajecto mais ou menos a mesma coisa.










> ...GORDON STRENGTHENS OVER THE OPEN ATLANTIC OCEAN...
> 
> 
> SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ...







> UPPER-LEVEL OUTFLOW REMAINS WELL ESTABLISHED IN ALL QUADRANTS...AND
> DRY MID-LEVEL AIR HAS MANAGED THUS FAR TO REMAIN AWAY FROM THE
> INNER CORE REGION. WEAK VERTICAL SHEAR COUPLED WITH SSTS GREATER
> THAN 27C SHOULD ALLOW FOR SOME ADDITIONAL INTENSIFICATION TO OCCUR
> ...


----------



## Snowy (16 Ago 2012 às 22:08)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Também curioso que, para além de não ter havido grandes alterações nas previsões, todos os modelos têm estado sempre bastante harmonizados, não acontece muita vez.


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 22:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Azor disse:


> Por acaso lembro-me bem dessa em 92  Mas a que mais me impressionou foi de facto o "Tânia" e o Bonnie acho que em 1995 ou 96... Se alguém souber igualmente onde posso adquirir mais informações sobre o "Tânia" já agora ficaria também muito grato lol
> 
> Cumprimentos



Ah! Bons velhos tempos!

Para mim, sem dúvida o pior foi o Charley. Árvores de 200 anos arrancadas pela raiz e até partidas a meio e um familiar que foi pelos ares quando foi retirar destroços no jardim que ameaçavam algumas janelas. Ainda o estou a ver de braços e pernas abertas no chão para não levantar voo.
A ondulação junto à costa, então, foi qualquer coisa de chocante

A Tânia, salvo erro, era Tempestade tropical, mas acertou mesmo em cheio em algumas ilhas. O Bonnie pareceu-me muito mais desviado dos Açores, mas isto tudo de cabeça...


----------



## miripico (16 Ago 2012 às 22:13)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

A minha net nao está bem,deve ser do vento..Já houve cheias esse ano na Terceira e Sao Miguel e ninguem morreu...Isso é uma brincadeira para os Açoreanos,quem quer ver mau tempo é aqui nos Açores...Boa noite:


----------



## Azor (16 Ago 2012 às 22:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Kamikaze disse:


> Ah! Bons velhos tempos!
> 
> Para mim, sem dúvida o pior foi o Charley. Árvores de 200 anos arrancadas pela raiz e até partidas a meio e um familiar que foi pelos ares quando foi retirar destroços no jardim que ameaçavam algumas janelas. Ainda o estou a ver de braços e pernas abertas no chão para não levantar voo.
> A ondulação junto à costa, então, foi qualquer coisa de chocante
> ...



 Verdade.. o Charley fez muitos estragos também em São Miguel por causa do vento. Mas o Tânia ficou-me também igualmente na memória. Lembro-me bem da noite infernal quando ele passou aqui pela ilha. A noite tornou-se num "festival  de luzes eléctricas seguidas" e o céu parecia que ia desabar. Aliás desabou mesmo. 
O pior disso é que a ilha amanheceu com muitos estragos desde casas sem telhados, inundações e enxurradas, caminhos obstruídos, sem falar que houve um apagão geral na cidade lol. As ondas então foram por demais, e deram à costa muitos barcos encalhados. Se foi tempestade tropical isso já não me recordo, mas se tiver sido trouxe com ela muitos estragos.

Só espero é que desta vez, esta tempestade seja mais "amiga" das ilhas do que "inimiga".

Cumps!


----------



## Snowy (16 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



stormy disse:


> Devido ás aguas mais frias e á presença, segundo os modelos, de shear forte associado a um ramo do jet, mesmo que o Gordon chegasse á costa Portuguesa, não seria mais do que um remoinho de nuvens baixas que trariam alguma morrinha e um pouquinho de vento....nada de significante ou assinalavel



Ainda bem e esperemos que assim seja, pois se a memória não me falha, em 2006, quando o furacão Gordon passou pelos Açores com categoria 1, no fim acabou por causar muito mais estragos como depressão extra tropical na Galiza do que aqui nos Açores uma vez que tivemos a sorte do Gordon ter passado entre S.Maria e S.Miguel e ter largado a "fúria" quase toda no mar.


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 23:13)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Azor disse:


> Verdade.. o Charley fez muitos estragos também em São Miguel por causa do vento. Mas o Tânia ficou-me também igualmente na memória. Lembro-me bem da noite infernal quando ele passou aqui pela ilha. A noite tornou-se num "festival  de luzes eléctricas seguidas" e o céu parecia que ia desabar. Aliás desabou mesmo.
> O pior disso é que a ilha amanheceu com muitos estragos desde casas sem telhados, inundações e enxurradas, caminhos obstruídos, sem falar que houve um apagão geral na cidade lol. As ondas então foram por demais, e deram à costa muitos barcos encalhados. Se foi tempestade tropical isso já não me recordo, mas se tiver sido trouxe com ela muitos estragos.
> 
> Só espero é que desta vez, esta tempestade seja mais "amiga" das ilhas do que "inimiga".
> ...



Realmente, as Tânias são danadas... Um amigo esteve para casar-se com uma e, ao aperceber-se que aquela cabeça de vento tinha uma "vidazinha dupla", a casa e um dos carros foram-se ao ar.

Agora a sério e voltando ao assunto:



Snowy disse:


> Também curioso que, para além de não ter havido grandes alterações nas previsões, todos os modelos têm estado sempre bastante harmonizados, não acontece muita vez.



É, de facto, curioso que este modelo mostra as rotas muito concentradas, o que vem a suportar a minha opinão de que ainda tudo pode acontecer...
Continuo com o meu palpite de passar entre os Grupos Central e Oriental. Então pessoal, vamos a apimentar isto e fazer umas apostas...? 

*Post scriptum:* Nesta imagem seguinte, ele não está localizado mais acima do que nas cartas e modelos?


----------



## Snowy (16 Ago 2012 às 23:27)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Kamikaze disse:


> *Post scriptum:* Nesta imagem seguinte, ele não está localizado mais acima do que nas cartas e modelos?



Se olhar para as coordenadas verá que a posição está certa...


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Ago 2012 às 23:29)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Snowy disse:


> *Post scriptum:* Nesta imagem seguinte, ele não está localizado mais acima do que nas cartas e modelos?



Se olhar para as coordenadas verá que a posição está certa...[/QUOTE]

É verdade, sim senhor. Na imagem parece mais próximo e maior. Oops..
Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2012 às 23:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Azor disse:


> Por acaso lembro-me bem dessa em 92  Mas a que mais me impressionou foi de facto o "Tânia" e o "Bonnie" acho que em 1995 ou 96... Se alguém souber igualmente onde posso adquirir mais informações sobre o "Tânia" já agora ficaria também muito grato lol
> 
> Cumprimentos



Quem tiver curiosidade em ver alguns dados destes e de outros sistemas o NHC de Miami disponibiliza-os, podem ver aqui:

HISTORICAL HURRICANE TRACKS
Basta introduzirem o nome e o ano do sistema que procuram 

Para além destes sistemas e do GORDON de 2006 ainda houve mais alguns como o GRACE 2009 que teve um grande acompanhamento aqui no MeteoPT. Não ocorre todos os anos mas não é assim tão raro sistemas nomeados pelo NHC passarem pelos Açores.


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



MSantos disse:


> Quem tiver curiosidade em ver alguns dados destes e de outros sistemas o NHC de Miami disponibiliza-os, podem ver aqui
> 
> BONNIE 1992
> CHARLEY 1992
> ...




Muito grato MSantos obrigado, valeu


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 00:13)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boa noite,

Aqui o Stormpulse arrisca mesmo ele a passar em cima da zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel. Vamos lá ver qual vai ser a previsão vencedora, lol

Cumprimentos



 

https://secure.www.stormpulse.com/products/


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2012 às 00:16)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Azor disse:


> Muito grato MSantos obrigado, valeu



De nada sempre às ordens 

Infelizmente os links não funcionam como pretendia por isso editei o post por não os conseguir por a funcionar


----------



## FranciscoSR (17 Ago 2012 às 00:28)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boas.

Tenho acompanhado aqui no site a evolução do Gordon. 
Confesso que não tinha conhecimento da existencia deste fórum :P
Parabéns pelo trabalho e obrigado pelas info's que têm dado lol.

Aposto também no canal Terceira/São Miguel, como o Azor!


----------



## FJC (17 Ago 2012 às 00:36)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Tropical Storm Gordon forms; 5th earliest appearance a season's 7th storm*



Citação:
By Dr. Jeff Masters 

Published: 01:10 PM GMT em 16 de Agosto de 2012
Tropical Storm Gordon is here, born out of a tropical wave that emerged from the coast of Africa last week. Gordon's formation puts the hurricane season of 2012 in fifth place for the earliest date of formation of the season's seventh storm, going back to 1851. Only 2005, 1936, 2011, and 1995 had earlier formation dates of the season's seventh storm. Satellite loops show Gordon has developed a Central Dense Overcast (CDO)--a large and expanding area of high cirrus clouds over the center, due to a build-up of heavy thunderstorms. This is characteristic of intensifying tropical storms. Wind shear is light, but ocean temperatures are on the cool side, near 27°C. Water vapor satellite loops show that Gordon has moistened its environment considerably, but a large region of dry air lurks on three sides of the storm, ready to barge in and disrupt Gordon when wind shear rises on Saturday. The 8 am EDT run of the SHIPS model predicts that wind shear will remain light to moderate through Friday, then rise steeply to 25 - 40 knots over the weekend. At the same time, ocean temperatures will drop to 26°C. *By Sunday, the combined effects of high wind shear, dry air, and cooler waters will likely act to weaken Gordon and make it no longer tropical*, but Gordon will probably still be strong enough Sunday night to potentially bring damaging winds and *heavy rain to the Azores Islands*.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/Jef...s/article.html 


Boa noite!

Domingo vai encontrar, esperemos, más condições pela frente, e assim minimizar a precipitação. É preciso ter esperança que esta situação o faça enfraquecer.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (17 Ago 2012 às 00:43)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Eu não entendo nada desta materia mas deicho aaqui um link 

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 00:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Também há este tópico da passagem do Furacao Jeanne  pelos Açores em 1998 mas já apenas como depressão tropical onde causou alguns estragos pela chuva em São Miguel, o vento não foi problema:

 Furacão Jeanne 1998 (Açores e continente)

O sistema veio para o continente mas já com o shear a remover a convecção da circulação na superfície. No continente ainda gerou alguma nebulosidade mas acho que não se passou nada de especial.


----------



## AzoreanShark (17 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Não me parece que haja algo de especial, este tópico tornou-se viral e assustador pelos açorianos, já vi 200 e tal a ler... 

Sou de São Miguel, o último Gordon, foi tão relevante como um daqueles dias de inverno que faz aqui nos Açores, que nem alertas há, e faz estragos mínimos.

Esperemos que passe entre São Miguel e Santa Maria, que pelo que vejo, juntando informação de vários sites, é o mais provável. Mas como já foi dito, é cedo.


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 01:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Já se tomam algumas precauções em relação a aproximação desta tempestade no porto de P.Delgada 



 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...339875298146.177962.1325319234&type=1&theater


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 01:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

vento 60kt, pressão 995mb às 00z no best track
É a velocidade que estava prevista para 6 horas mais tarde, às 6z, continua a intensificar-se um pouco mais rápido que tem vindo a ser previsto.

AL, 08, 2012081700,   , BEST,   0, 345N,  512W,  60,  995, TS


----------



## Snowy (17 Ago 2012 às 01:43)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Azor disse:


> Já se tomam algumas precauções em relação a aproximação desta tempestade no porto de P.Delgada




Isto não é um bocado cedo??? Na minha opinião, já começa a haver alarmismo a mais...mal começamos a sexta-feira!


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 02:09)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Snowy disse:


> Isto não é um bocado cedo??? Na minha opinião, já começa a haver alarmismo a mais...mal começamos a sexta-feira!



Pode ter a ver com isto:








Não te esqueças da maré de tempestade (storm surge). Mesmo que o Gordon acabe por passar ao lado gerará sempre alguma maré. Outro facto pode ter a ver que certos portos estão bem protegidos de depressões a norte, mas podem não lidar tão bem com depressões a sul. Penso que aqui há uns tempos houve um caso desses, já não me recordo se foi na Terceira, onde foram todos apanhados um pouco de surpresa com a ondulação gerada por uma depressão a sul, talvez alguém aqui se recorde disso.


----------



## Kamikaze (17 Ago 2012 às 03:25)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Renovados votos de muito boa noite,

Primeiro, Snowy é uma mulher? Humm... Chamei de senhor e, pelo facto, peço humildemente desculpa.

Segundo, obrigado MSantos. Já estive a pesquisar e aqueles Furacões e Tempestades que lembrámos eram uns filhos da mãe danados..

Terceiro, é preciso ter cuidado, sabendo que, *podemos cair no risco de confundir alarmismo com prevenção.* Não acho mau que este tópico tenha duzentos e muitos visitantes. Afinal de contas, poderão ser pessoas que, tal como eu descobri este fórum à procura de informação, possam estar à procura do mesmo. E sublinho que alarmismo é uma coisa, prevenção é outra. Nunca se esqueçam que a protecção civil começa na casa de cada um.
*jpmcouto*, viral e assustador?
Ninguém está aqui a traçar um cenário dantesco ou a declarar a profecia de Nostradamus. Apenas, são pessoas que procuram analisar a informação disponível de forma tácita e plural.

Finalmente, eu propus que se desse palpites sobre onde é que o Gordon iria "cair" e todos apostam no mesmo "cavalo"...
Não há ninguém com a opinião que ele vai "cair" no Grupo Ocidental? Assim, sempre aumentava a cotação das outras _odds_.

Agora mais a sério, nem era muito mau, dado que, assim "dividia-se o mal pelas freguesias" e as zonas costeiras da Terceira e São Miguel eram as únicas afectadas (sem ser com a força toda) pelas franjas do Gordon.
Na noite desta Sexta e tarde de Sábado já teremos mais certezas.

Bom resto de noite descansada,


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 04:01)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Aviso nº 6
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT3+shtml/170231.shtml

LOCATION...34.6N 50.3W
ABOUT 1315 MI...2115 KM W OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...E OR 85 DEGREES AT 17 MPH...28 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...995 MB...29.38 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
THERE ARE NO COASTAL WATCHES OR WARNINGS IN EFFECT.
INTERESTS IN THE AZORES SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF GORDON. 



Intensidade estimada em 60 nós, está portanto à beira de ser furacão categoria 1, o que deverá acontecer daqui a umas horas.

Gordon só tem mais esta sexta-feira para se intensificar, sábado e domingo são dias em que já será afectado por bastante _shear_ e andará em água menos quente o que o começará a enfraquecer. 

Contudo de acordo com esta última previsão o Gordon poderá chegar aos Açores ainda como Tempestade Tropical, e só depois começar a perder as características tropicais.

Pelo que resta agora ver quanto ainda se intensificará esta sexta-feira, e quanto vai ser castigado por condições mais adversas no sábado e domingo, e se algum desses processos ainda terá impacto relevante nas previsões antes do Gordon se aproximar das ilhas (a tender para o grupo oriental) na madrugada de 2ªfeira











> ALTHOUGH THE CONVECTION IS NOT VERY DEEP...SATELLITE IMAGES SHOW
> THAT THE CLOUD PATTERN HAS BECOME SYMMETRIC WITH THE CENTER OF THE
> CYCLONE EMBEDDED WITHIN A CIRCULAR AREA OF THE STRONGEST CONVECTION.
> A WELL-DEFINED CYCLONICALLY-CURVED BAND IS WRAPPING AROUND THE
> ...


----------



## Snowy (17 Ago 2012 às 10:36)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Enfraqueceu um pouco mas de resto não parece haver grandes alterações.




> TROPICAL STORM GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER   7
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 500 AM AST FRI AUG 17 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowy (17 Ago 2012 às 10:53)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Kamikaze disse:


> Não há ninguém com a opinião que ele vai "cair" no Grupo Ocidental? Assim, sempre aumentava a cotação das outras _odds_.



Até agora, nenhum modelo indica esta possibilidade...eu vou ser mais "conservadora" e o meu palpite vai para o sul de S.Miguel ou mesmo mais abaixo, a sul de S.Maria. Mais a norte, até agora, não vejo nem tenho visto nas últimas horas esta hipótese em nenhum modelo. Mas também sou apenas observadora, não faço análises, os especialistas na matéria é que poderão dizer quais são as probabilidades e porquê


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2012 às 11:17)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Precipitação muito intensa modelada pelo GFS 6Z , localmente pode atingir os 90/100 mm em 3 horas sobre a ilha de S.Miguel, contudo é um sistema bastante pequeno /compacto, e que que aparentemente passa rapidamente pelas ilhas, a mínima variação de trajectória terá grandes implicações nos efeitos sobre as mesmas, em especial na intensidade das chuvas......


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 11:45)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O dia de sexta começou bem para os Açores, o Gordon não se intensificou, até se deteriorou um bocado, numa altura em que ainda não se esperava isso.
Não é para baixar a guarda, até porque o maior problema à partida seria mais a chuva que o vento, mas quanto menos organizado o Gordon chegar aos Açores, melhor.
Com um bocado de sorte até poderia já nem chegar a furacão, vamos ver se esta tarde consegue recuperar ou não alguma da estrutura e pujança que perdeu esta manhã, que estes sistemas por vezes andam sempre a fintar-nos.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2012 às 11:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Há uns tempos atrás o GFS e mesmo o ECM modelava uma depressão bastante compacta e com células explosivas, e uma enorme precipitação prevista, isto durou até cerca de 6 horas.
Quando chegou a altura teve muito menor impacto e o grosso da precipitação acabou por passar ao lado.

Isto apenas para dizer que acho prematuro andarem aqui uns com alarmismos, e outras coisas do género, porque neste tipo de sistema, basta a depressão ou tempestade apanhar condições menos propícias que rapidamente se esfumam o sistema.

Do meu ponto de vista acho que a tempestade vai manter boa parte da sua intensidade até Domingo de manhã mas depois á medida que se aproximar dos Açores perderá grande parte da sua intensidade quer em termos de vento, quer em termos da intensidade da precipitação !

Mas obviamente posso estar enganado !


----------



## Paulo H (17 Ago 2012 às 12:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Gostava de aprender mais sobre estes fenómenos.. Este de pequena escala, tempestivo, mas dinâmico sendo por isso difícil de modelar até algo aparentemente tão simples como a sua trajectória.. 

De que é que depende a sua trajectória?
- da circulação dominante?
- do caminho mais fácil à volta, nomeadamente fugindo das altas pressões?
- propagando-se, isto é, alimentando-se pelo caminho e evoluindo nesse sentido desde que com condições favoráveis à superfície e em altura?

Existe a possibilidade de chegar a Portugal, nem que seja absorvido por algum outro sistema (pouco provável em Agosto)?

Existe alguma probabilidade do dito shear ainda reduzir, perdurando mais um pouco esta tempestade tropical?

O que consideramos águas suficientemente frias para debelitar este sistema? Menos de 25C?

Li há uns dias atrás, um artigo científico que defende que águas com menor salinidade (águas mais frias, por exemplo provenientes do degelo) favorecem maior evaporação, mesmo com menores temperaturas e com isso podem alimentar estes sistemas!

Temos algum mapa com medições de salinidade à superfície na região à volta dos açores?

Tanta pergunta, apenas saudável curiosidade..


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2012 às 12:55)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Aposto que esta vai navegar paralelamente sem atingir os Açores dissipando-se algures entre os Açores e a Madeira.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2012 às 13:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

A previsão do IM para os Açores já chega a segunda feira :

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 20 de agosto de 2012
*
GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Períodos
de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Vento leste moderado (20/30 km/h).

GRUPO CENTRAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Períodos
de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Vento do quadrante leste muito fresco (40/50 km/h),
soprando por vezes FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até
85 km/h.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva que serão FORTES durante a
madrugada e manhã.
Vento leste MUITO FORTE (65/75), temporariamente
TEMPESTUOSO a
TEMPORAL (75/102 km/h) com rajadas até 140 km/h.*

ESTADO DO MAR:
GRUPO OCIDENTAL: MAR CAVADO. ONDAS NORTE DE 3 A 4
metros.
GRUPO CENTRAL: MAR ENCRESPADO TORNANDO-SE CAVADO.
Ondas norte de 4 a 5 metros.
*GRUPO ORIENTAL: MAR ALTEROSO, TEMPORARIAMENTE
TEMPESTUOSO a TEMPORAL.
Ondas noroeste de 7 a 10 metros.*

METEOROLOGISTA:P.NAVARRO

Actualizado a 17 de agosto de 2012 às 6:26 UTC

Mau tempo em perspectiva, com especial incidência no Grupo Oriental..

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 13:52)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/JuAyDViI7HhLJcww2pUN"]Tempestade tropical ameaÃ§a os AÃ§ores - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]



Aqui o telejornal da RTP Açores emitido ontem fazendo referência à aproximação do Gordon 

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e90309/telejornal-acores


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 14:30)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Paulo H disse:


> De que é que depende a sua trajectória?
> - da circulação dominante?
> - do caminho mais fácil à volta, nomeadamente fugindo das altas pressões?
> - propagando-se, isto é, alimentando-se pelo caminho e evoluindo nesse sentido desde que com condições favoráveis à superfície e em altura?



Falando do hemisfério norte, os ciclones começam por se mover nos trópicos de leste para oeste no fluxo dos ventos alísios no bordo sul dos anticiclones subtropicais. A força de Coriolis faz com que tentem sempre subir de latitude, pelo que o movimento natural é norte/noroeste, mas é esse bordo sul do anticiclone que contraria esse movimento impulsionando-o mais para oeste, ou se existir uma fraqueza nas altas subtropicais, permite que ele suba mais rapidamente de latitude contornando o anticiclone no bordo oeste e depois recurva para leste, como aconteceu agora com o Gordon. 

Quando vemos um ciclone com uma trajectória enorme quase de Cabo Verde até ao Golfo do México isso significa que o ciclone nunca chegou a "aproveitar" uma falha nas altas pressões e foi sendo sempre impulsionado para oeste pelas mesmas, para chegar ao Golfo teve que apanhar também altas pressões nas Bermudas ou a oeste delas. Uma depressão isolada em altura algures pelo Atlântico também afecta as trajectórias.

Uma vez mais a norte, nas latitudes médias também começa a ser impulsionado pelo fluxo oeste não só do bordo norte dos anticiclones, mas também de depressões, cavados, etc. Por exemplo se aparecer um cavado profundo a oeste de um ciclone força o movimento deste para norte de forma geralmente acentuada soltando-o do bordo do anticiclone. 

Pegando outra vez no Gordon, o Gordon no Domingo começa a sentir o efeito de um cavado que o fará subir de latitude, passando eventualmente no grupo oriental. Para visualizar melhor a coisa, é olhar para o que provoca o cavado, é a ondulação do Jet, vento nos níveis médio/altos, e o flanco leste/lado direito do cavado, o vento vai na direcção nordeste.

Mas a coisa não é assim tão simples como acabei de dizer, o movimento concreto de um ciclone tropical é dirigido por ventos de diversos níveis, quanto mais intenso um ciclone for, mais o seu movimento é afectado pelo fluxo entre níveis médios e altos, e quanto mais fraco, pelo fluxo entre os niveis baixos e medios. Pelo que entra na equação não só os fluxos nas diversas camadas da atmosfera mas a própria intensidade do ciclone.

Voltando ao Gordon, se este fosse um ciclone muito intenso no Domingo sentiria muito mais os efeitos do cavado que mencionei, e subiria mais de latitude, provavelmente passando no grupo central rumando ao Reino Unido. Pelo contrário, se hipoteticamente o Gordon fosse quase desfeito nos próximos dois dias pelo shear (cisalhamento do vento) o vórtice na superfície que sobrasse, passaria a sul dos Açores e provavelmente iria parar lá para os lados da Madeira porque nunca seria "capturado" pelo cavado mas sim seguiria o fluxo dos níveis baixos/médios que contornam o anticiclone ou outro tipo de fluxo desses níveis existente na sinóptica do momento. 

No caso presente do Gordon, nas previsões actuais, nem ele é muito forte nem o cavado é suficientemente profundo para o arrastar mais para norte, nem é fraco de modo a descer de latitude, e provavelmente morrerá algures entre os Açores e o continente.

É um pouco confuso isto, espero que tenhas compreendido, alguma dúvida, posso tentar esclarecer melhor. Talvez também ajude as pessoas a compreender porque falo sempre do cone de incerteza, pois apesar dos tipos do NHC serem dos melhores do mundo em meteorologia de ciclones tropicais (a par dos japoneses), por vezes os ciclones tropicais não se comportam como os modelos e os meteorologistas esperam o que acabará por ter algum impacto nas previsões. 
Dando um exemplo concreto, olhando para a situação actual, é possível que um enfraquecimento mais acentuado do Gordon que o previsto o pudesse fazer passar ligeiramente a sul do grupo oriental. Mas para já vários modelos tem sido muito consistentes desde há imensos dias em pôr aquela mancha de precipitação no grupo oriental, pelo que é melhor estar prevenido para ela.





Paulo H disse:


> Existe a possibilidade de chegar a Portugal, nem que seja absorvido por algum outro sistema (pouco provável em Agosto)?



Para o continente restos de ciclones tropicais não costumam ter impacto relevante, ainda o ano passado o vórtice que sobreviveu de um ex-furacão passou mesmo por cima da Madeira e lá nem deram por ela. Costuma ser mais significativo a energia restante (vorticidade, humidade) ser absorvida ou interagir com outro sistema, uma depressão, uma frente activa por exemplo, do que os restos só por si. Foi isso que aconteceu com o Gordon de 2006, que causou ainda bastantes estragos na Galiza. Não é isso que está previsto para já neste Gordon de 2012.



Paulo H disse:


> Existe alguma probabilidade do dito shear ainda reduzir, perdurando mais um pouco esta tempestade tropical?



É pouco provável, estas latitudes já não são o seu ambiente, o shear geralmente é um problema, devido à proximidade do Jet, etc. 



Paulo H disse:


> O que consideramos águas suficientemente frias para debelitar este sistema? Menos de 25C?



O valor de referencia são os 27ºC, daí a razão de muitos mapas de temperatura de água do Atlântico terem marcado uma ISO de 27ºC.
Contudo, em Setembro e Outubro, a temperatura da água nas nossas latitudes pode ser um pouco compensada com mais frio em altura, permitindo um gradiente vertical que compense a menor temperatura da água na superfície. Daí também a minha estranheza inicial com este Gordon em Agosto nos Açores, é mais usual termos coisas destas nas nossas águas em Setembro/Outubro. 



Paulo H disse:


> Li há uns dias atrás, um artigo científico que defende que águas com menor salinidade (águas mais frias, por exemplo provenientes do degelo) favorecem maior evaporação, mesmo com menores temperaturas e com isso podem alimentar estes sistemas!
> Temos algum mapa com medições de salinidade à superfície na região à volta dos açores?



Desconheço, mas penso que não será muito relevante.


----------



## FranciscoSR (17 Ago 2012 às 15:50)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/084226.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents

Já houve alguma alteração!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

*TEMPESTADE TROPICAL GORDON*


> A tempestade tropical GORDON encontrava-se as 09:00 (TUC) de hoje, sexta feira, a cerca de 2000 km a oeste da ilha de S. Miguel, deslocando-se para leste com uma velocidade média de 30 km/h.
> 
> De acordo com o Centro de Furacões da NOAA em Miami, esta tempestade deverá atravessar a região do Grupo Oriental dos Açores durante a manhã de segunda-feira 20 de agosto, numa fase mais fraca mas podendo causar ainda ventos entre 65 e 100 km/h.
> 
> O Centro de Previsão e Apoio à Aeronáutica da Delegação Regional dos Açores está a acompanhar esta situação devendo emitir avisos de mau tempo caso se venha a justificar.


_in_ IM


----------



## Snowy (17 Ago 2012 às 15:59)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



FranciscoSR disse:


> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/084226.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents
> 
> Já houve alguma alteração!




Pois. A boa notíca é que nesta última previsão é provável que não se torne furacão. A má é que parece que estende a sua rota como tempestade tropical para além dos Açores. A mim é o que me está a parecer...


----------



## LMCG (17 Ago 2012 às 16:03)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boa tarde pessoal,

Colocarei a partir de amanhã neste tópico dados relativos à velocidade do vento nos PE da EDA.
Aproveito para informar/tranquilizar que já foram tomadas medidas de contingência na EDA.
No que toca à minha responsabilidade (fundamentalmente subestações), falei pessoalmente com todos os colaboradores (que se encontram ao serviço) da equipa de subestações em São Miguel, no sentido de estarem impreterivelmente contactáveis na noite de domingo para segunda para uma eventual necessidade.

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## xes (17 Ago 2012 às 16:06)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Sera que o "gordon" ira atingir ainda o continente?


----------



## dunio9 (17 Ago 2012 às 16:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



xes disse:


> Sera que o "gordon" ira atingir ainda o continente?



Boas, a resposta para a tua pergunta encontras no post do administrador Vince colocado hoje as 14.30. abraxo


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 16:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



> Tempestade Gordon: Atlânticoline cancela viagens sábado, domingo e segunda-feira





> A Atlânticoline anunciou esta sexta-feira o cancelamento das viagens de transporte marítimo de passageiros e viaturas nos Açores entre sábado e segunda-feira devido ao esperado agravamento das condições meteorológicas provocado pela aproximação da tempestade tropical Gordon.
> “Devido às más condições meteorológicas previstas para os próximos dias, com a aproximação da tempestade tropical Gordon, a Atlânticoline vê-se obrigada a cancelar as viagens dos dias 18, 19 e 20 de agosto”, refere a empresa num comunicado enviado à Lusa.
> 
> A operação da Atlânticoline será retomada na terça-feira, estando previsto que o navio Express Santorini saia do Faial às 07:00 com destino a S. Roque do Pico e o Hellenic Wind parta às 12:00 de Ponta Delgada com destino a Vila do Porto, em Santa Maria.
> ...




http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=28322&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2012 às 16:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



xes disse:


> Sera que o "gordon" ira atingir ainda o continente?



Se atingir provavelmente já terá perdido as suas características tropicais e chegará em principio com fraca intensidade, isto como é óbvio se cá chegar 

Na imagem mais recente o GORDON apresenta este triste aspecto, mas ainda pode recuperar:







E aqui fica a trajectória prevista deste sistema para os próximos dias, como já foi referido deve passar pelo Grupo Oriental dos Açores:


----------



## xes (17 Ago 2012 às 17:02)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Knyght (17 Ago 2012 às 17:19)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Neste momento pela trajetória do Hirlam, o primeiro dos modelos em mesoescala a fazer o tracking da tempestada indica que poderá passar ao lado em precipitação:


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 18:04)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Knyght disse:


> Neste momento pela trajetória do Hirlam, o primeiro dos modelos em mesoescala a fazer o tracking da tempestada indica que poderá passar ao lado em precipitação:



Esse Hirlam que mostras é a run das 6z, e o modelo Hirlam só vai até às 60 horas, essas imagens são a previsão para as 18z de Domingo (como diz no canto inferior das imagens que colocaste), ainda não chegou às ilhas.

E já saiu outra run do Hirlam, das 12z, mas as 60 horas também ainda não chegam para ver bem aonde põe a precipitação.





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/hirlam/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Knyght (17 Ago 2012 às 18:11)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Correto, saí-o as 18:00h a ultima run


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 18:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

55kt e 997mb

O Gordon mantém-se com um aspecto bastante pior do que teve anteriormente, segundo o NHC foi devido ao shear de um cavado a noroeste e a ar seco que se terá introduzido no núcleo, cavado esse que está previsto enfraquecer algo, pelo que o Gordon poderá melhorar mais um pouco antes de amanhã e depois enfrentar condições piores.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2012 às 18:36)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

No modelo GFS mostrava claramente no dia de hoje em termos de precipitação um Gordon mais enfraquecido situação essa que permanecerá ao longo do dia de hoje.
No dia de amanhã e no Domingo está prevista uma intensificação na intensidade da chuva, e uma maior concentração da precipitação em torno do seu núcleo, ou centro da depressão como se queira chamar.


----------



## Azor (17 Ago 2012 às 19:30)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



> SRPCBA - Açores - AVISO METEREOLÓGICO N.º 32/2012






> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a tempestade tropical Gordon encontrava-se às 15 horas locais de hoje a 34.5 N 46.3 W aproximadamente a 1800 Km a Oeste dos Açores, deslocandose para Leste a 30 Km/h. Prevê-se que esta tempestade tropical afete, especialmente, o Grupo Oriental dos Açores na madrugada/manhã de segunda feira, dia 20 de agosto, com ventos médios na ordem dos 90 Km/h e rajadas de 120 Km/h, precipitação forte, trovoadas e agitação marítima forte. Nestas circunstâncias alertamos a população para tomarem as medidas que se impõem em situações desta natureza. O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, sendo emitidos novos avisos sempre que necessário.



fonte: http://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2012 às 19:33)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Modelo Hirlam (no site AEMET)

18h-00h






00h-06h






06h-12h






As horas são referente aos Açores. A ilha mais afectada seria a de Santa Maria a levar com uma valente carga de água.

Como eu gostava de ver um dia, um bichinho desses ao vivo.


----------



## FranciscoSR (17 Ago 2012 às 19:56)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Eu também, algarvio, eu também! lol


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2012 às 19:56)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Já somos 3!!!


----------



## Paulo H (17 Ago 2012 às 19:56)

Vince disse:


> Falando do hemisfério norte, os ciclones começam por se mover nos trópicos de leste para oeste no fluxo dos ventos alísios no bordo sul dos anticiclones subtropicais. A força de Coriolis faz com que tentem sempre subir de latitude, pelo que o movimento natural é norte/noroeste, mas é esse bordo sul do anticiclone que contraria esse movimento impulsionando-o mais para oeste, ou se existir uma fraqueza nas altas subtropicais, permite que ele suba mais rapidamente de latitude contornando o anticiclone no bordo oeste e depois recurva para leste, como aconteceu agora com o Gordon.
> 
> Quando vemos um ciclone com uma trajectória enorme quase de Cabo Verde até ao Golfo do México isso significa que o ciclone nunca chegou a "aproveitar" uma falha nas altas pressões e foi sendo sempre impulsionado para oeste pelas mesmas, para chegar ao Golfo teve que apanhar também altas pressões nas Bermudas ou a oeste delas. Uma depressão isolada em altura algures pelo Atlântico também afecta as trajectórias.
> 
> ...




Meu Deus, quanto conhecimento, quanta paixão por este tipo de fenómenos..  O Vince deixa-me com orgulho pelo facto das minhas questões serem pertinentes, e daí advir um desabar tanto conhecimento que não se alcança de um dia para o outro, mas são as bases que nos vão impulsionar a todos em busca dos pequenos relevantes porquês que entram na equação de estado destes sistemas.

Trata-se então de uma dominancia da força de coriolis / e ventos alisios, enquanto o sentido de circulação de altas ou baixas pressões não exercem os seus efeitos, e mais tarde das condições nas várias camadas da atmosfera, nomeadamente o shear, isto simplificando ao máximo. Obrigado, é uma excelente ajuda no arrepiar do caminho do conhecimento!

Em relação à influência de águas com menor salinidade no comportamento das águas superficiais (e nas correntes marítimas).. Ok não é relevante tendo em conta o reservatório gigante que são os nossos oceanos, mas será um factor de influência a estudar melhor por parte da comunidade científica, na quantificação dos seus efeitos por menores que sejam.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2012 às 20:32)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Nesta ultima run o ECM também carregou mais na precipitação mas com uma trajectoria diferente com o grosso da precipitação no mar entre os grupos Central e Oriental afectando sobretudo a Ilha de São Miguel ....

Em jeito de brincadeira eu amarrava uma corda a ele, e a trazia-o até ao Algarve, mas não dá .... ainda vou ter que esperar muito pela chuva


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 20:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

A carta a que o Aurélio se refere:







Como há muita gente nova, pode ser consultada aqui, fica mais fácil de ver usando os controles do "player":
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa

O ECMWF só desde ontem começou a "ver" decentemente o Gordon, já tinha referido noutras ocasiões, o ECM anda um bocado "cegueta" na ciclogenese tropical, este ano tem sido, não sei se foi alguma coisa que alteraram no último update, pois não me recordo de nos anos anteriores ser assim.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Ago 2012 às 21:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



> Tropical Storm Gordon heads toward the Azores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog*


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2012 às 21:30)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O Gordon nas últimas horas retomou a forma e está a intensificar-se de novo, com uma hot tower bem no centro no último frame da animação.






Último best track tem a pressão mínima estimada em 993mb (depois de hoje ter subido para 998mb), a velocidade mantém-se nos 55kt, mas próximas estimativas deverão ser um pouco superiores.

Como ontem viram, o Gordon intensificou-se mais do que se esperava, hoje a partir da madrugada enfraqueceu com alguma surpresa, agora está a intensificar-se de novo, amanhã e depois prevê-se que enfraqueça devido à água mais fria e o shear, e quase de certeza que será assim. Vamos ver como será.

Como há muita gente a ler este tópico ultimamente, aproveito para dizer o seguinte. Como todos que acompanharam ontem e hoje puderam ver, fazer previsões destes fenómenos é complicado apesar de toda a evolução que há hoje em dia, de modelos a imagens de satélite, estudos, conhecimento, etc,etc. Esperemos todos que o Gordon passe ao lado de uma ilha (tenho alguma esperança ou mesmo feeling que enfraqueça bastante amanhã e depois, e que passe um pouco a sul de Santa Maria ou que a convecção e chuva acabe por ser bastante menos do que alguns modelos dizem) e que tudo acabe por ser uma coisa sem grandes consequências.

Mas se isso acontecer, esperemos todos que sim, não gostaria de voltar a ver o que vi em 2006, lembro-me de me enervar bastante ao ver na televisão pessoas a gozar com o Gordon da altura, a gozar com a Meteorologia, com as previsões, etc,etc, porque poucos efeitos teve. Apercebi-me nos últimos dias no nosso facebook que infelizmente ainda existe alguma dessa mentalidade.

A natureza é mesmo assim, tem uma boa dose de incerteza, e estar informado e prevenido não faz mal a ninguém, a ignorância e desinteresse, isso sim, por vezes pode mesmo matar. Portanto, mesmo que não se passe nada de especial, não dêem o tempo mal empregue por aqui, certamente aprenderam mais um pouco, e se calhar até vos ajudará no futuro.


----------



## Snowy (17 Ago 2012 às 21:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Aviso mais recente do NHC



> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER   9
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 500 PM AST FRI AUG 17 2012
> ...


----------



## Daniel253 (17 Ago 2012 às 22:36)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boas. Lembro-me que em 2006 nao dormi nada na noite do H.gordon. Agora em 2012 la vem a TS gordon tirar de novo o sono,  pelos vistos agora que é a valer. O pior dessas tempestades e que acontecem sempre de noite. Vamos esperar pra ver o que vai sair dai.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Ago 2012 às 22:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Não estavam a pedir os Algavios? 











Serve de exemplo como tudo é cambiante!


----------



## David sf (17 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Nova actualização do NHC, mantém as probabilidades para o momento em que se prevê que afecte os Açores semelhantes, com a maior dose de probabilidades a apontar para que o Gordon seja uma tempestade tropical na noite de domingo para segunda, com ventos sustentados superiores a 50 mph (cerca de 80 km/h):











Como se pode verificar no cone de probabilidades do NHC, ainda está em aberto que o Gordon passe a sul de Santa Maria, acerte em cheio nas ilhas do grupo oriental, ou até que passe um pouco mais próximo do grupo central. A maior probabilidade, é que atinja o grupo oriental como tempestade tropical (probabilidade já superior a 50%), na madrugada de segunda-feira. 






Já aqui foi dito várias vezes, que mais preocupante que a intensidade do vento poderá ser a precipitação. Tal é verdade, apesar de não se poder descurar o vento, que não sendo nada de inédito no arquipélago, não é algo que ocorra todos os anos. Estamos a falar, com uma boa dose de probabilidade, de ventos sustentados (durante um minuto, não rajadas, que serão superiores) a rondar os 80 km/h.

Quanto à precipitação, ainda há muita incerteza sobre onde ocorrerá a maior parte da precipitação. Há vários cenários ainda em aberto, desde o WRF da MeteoGalicia que mete a precipitação mais forte a sul de Santa Maria, até ao GEM canadiano, que atinge em cheio o grupo central, há ainda várias opções sobre a mesa:

*ECM*






*GEM*






*GFS*






*WRF - MeteoGalicia*






A área de afectação da provável tempestade tropical é bastante reduzida, e não seria de espantar que os habitantes do grupo ocidental nem sequer notassem nada de anormal enquanto a tempestade afectava o grupo oriental. Ainda mais reduzida será a área afectada pela mancha mais forte de precipitação, podendo até passar entre o grupo central e oriental, e quase não existir precipitação em terra.


----------



## AzoreanShark (17 Ago 2012 às 22:51)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Vince, percebo a tua revolta, e e compartilho da opinião, mas espero que todos os açorianos se riam do Gordon mais uma vez, o que será bom sinal. Este tópico tornou-se viral, e anda a ser passado pelo fb de perfil para perfil, há quem diga que é o fim do mundo, há quem goze, e há alguns meios termos. 

Acredito em quem estuda isto, e grande parte faz um bom trabalho. Eu gosto de sismos, vulcões, e fenómenos do género, mas não os quero perto, nem longe. Acho que algumas pessoas deviam desejar o mesmo para as suas áreas de catástrofe. 

Os Açorianos têm uma problema, não sei se é conhecido no continente, mas não acreditam muito nos meteorologistas. Previsões das televisões nacionais, colocam sempre os Açores com uma nuvenzinha cinza em cima, e chuva, mais que metade destes dias, são dias de praia, em todo o grupo. Já vi jornalistas fazer piadinhas do género, "E nos Açores, como não podia deixar de ser, chuva.". 
Outro problema que noto, são os avisos da protecção civil, muitas vezes parece que só são activos após as catástrofes ( Caso da Bretanha este ano ). Prefiro sinceramente, quando supostamente "erram", por aumentar o tamanho do bicho.

Não percebo muito de meteorologia, um dia talvez me dedico a estudar um pouco, mas acredito que nunca haja 100% de certezas como em todas as ciências. Espero que as previsões todas falhem, e que isso passe bem longe,  que os fanáticos que gostam de ver meteorologia catastrofista a 1º notícia, não tenham este prazer. 

3 desejos, chegue chuva ao Algarve, um bom trabalho aos meteorologistas, e que os Açorianos saiam ilesos.

Vou acompanhar este tópico, e se possível no dia, tirar fotos caso haja algo para tirar, que esperemos que não.


----------



## Kamikaze (17 Ago 2012 às 23:49)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Asalaamu alekum,

Realmente, já esperava esta intensificação. Estava a achar a esmola demasiada.

Penso ser importante saber até que ponto a intensificação e reorganização do Gordon afectará a sua rota e velocidade de deslocamento

Ao Azor, lembro que os solos não estão saturados com água, as pessoas é que já estão saturadas de tanta água.

Ao Daniel253, a cafeteira já está pronta? Se faltar luz vou usar o UPS para ligar a Nespresso.

Já agora, não seria má ideia perguntar a alguém se é possível aceder a este fórum através de smartphone (usando o browser), que é como quem diz: É práctico?
Será por ele que me "guiarei" no caso de um corte de energia e tentarei dar informações durante a ocorrência. Estamos nessa?


Kwa herini,


----------



## alex vieria (17 Ago 2012 às 23:53)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



miguel disse:


> Já somos 3!!!



Se fosse eu nao desejaria ver, porque estas condicoes climatericas sempre trazem desgracas tudo que de mais faz mal. Caso 20 fevereiro de 2010 Madeira, onde se verificou condicoes em termos de precipitacao semelhantes aos que modelos estao a modelar. Desculpem estou a escrever no ipad, devido a faltas de acentos.

Boa noite.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Ago 2012 às 23:54)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Asalaamu alekum para ti também!

Se tiveres um Android experimenta usar a aplicação Tapatalk, um pouco de google e consegues arranjar sem pagar nada. Se não quiseres estar com trabalho, indo pelo browser do telemóvel também se navega muito bem.

Efectivamente estas intensificações e enfraquecimentos estão a marcar esta tempestade tropical, veremos como se desenrola nas próximas horas, não vá desfazer-se no caminho.


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



alex vieria disse:


> Se fosse eu nao desejaria ver, porque estas condicoes climatericas sempre trazem desgracas tudo que de mais faz mal. Caso 20 fevereiro de 2010 Madeira, onde se verificou condicoes em termos de precipitacao semelhantes aos que modelos estao a modelar. Desculpem estou a escrever no ipad, devido a faltas de acentos.
> 
> Boa noite.



Tens razão no que dizes!! mas quem como eu tem o bichinho destas coisas extremas sou o primeiro a querer lá estar!! não desejando mal a ninguém como é obvio mas se eu pudesse onde estivesse este tipo de temporais eu estaria lá!! evacuar não seria para mim! e não sou o único aqui a pensar da mesma forma! dai o nome meteoloucos :P  bem aproveito para desejar força e boa sorte aos açorianos e que os danos sejam os mínimos possíveis!


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Vince disse:


> Mas se isso acontecer, esperemos todos que sim, não gostaria de voltar a ver o que vi em 2006, lembro-me de me enervar bastante ao ver na televisão pessoas a gozar com o Gordon da altura, a gozar com a Meteorologia, com as previsões, etc,etc, porque poucos efeitos teve. Apercebi-me nos últimos dias no nosso facebook que infelizmente ainda existe alguma dessa mentalidade.
> 
> A natureza é mesmo assim, tem uma boa dose de incerteza, e estar informado e prevenido não faz mal a ninguém, a ignorância e desinteresse, isso sim, por vezes pode mesmo matar. Portanto, mesmo que não se passe nada de especial, não dêem o tempo mal empregue por aqui, certamente aprenderam mais um pouco, e se calhar até vos ajudará no futuro.



Infelizmente há sempre espertinhos que em vez de aprender preferem ficar na sua ignorância e banalizar o trabalho dos outros. Outros ainda fazem piadinhas porque certamente nunca foram vítimas directas de alguma calamidade. E infelizmente também há os açorianos que se queixam que no continente dizem que nos Açores está sempre a chover mas depois são os primeiros nestas situações a irem para a net dizer que os açorianos estão habituados a tempestades e que isto não é nada como se houvesse tempestades todos os dias aqui. Certo que estamos habituados de uma certa forma, mas não somos melhores nem piores que os outros e se der para o torto dá como a qualquer um e como para qualquer um, a prevenção é a melhor maneira de se lidar com isto. Não há outra maneira, é assim. Mas gente mal formada aparece em todos os domínios não é só quando faz mau tempo. E infelizmente vão continuar a aparecer.

E oxalá tenham razão que isto "não é nada" mas pelas boas razões e não pela estupidez destas pessoas.


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Asalaamu alekum para ti também!
> 
> Se tiveres um Android experimenta usar a aplicação Tapatalk, um pouco de google e consegues arranjar sem pagar nada. Se não quiseres estar com trabalho, indo pelo browser do telemóvel também se navega muito bem.
> 
> Efectivamente estas intensificações e enfraquecimentos estão a marcar esta tempestade tropical, veremos como se desenrola nas próximas horas, não vá desfazer-se no caminho.



Tenho Android, sim senhor.

Considero o browser muito bom e fluído, apesar dele, ao contrário do iOS, carregar flash, o que atrasa sempre um pouquito os carregamentos de página.
Nunca experimentei neste tlm teclar para fóruns.
Se a altura chegar, vou experimentar utilizar o browser e se não der, então, descarrego o Tapatalk e vou testar a coisa.
É pago, não é?

Grato pela atenção,

_Post scriptum_: Perdão pelo off-topic.


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 00:14)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



miguel disse:


> Tens razão no que dizes!! mas quem como eu tem o bichinho destas coisas extremas sou o primeiro a querer lá estar!! não desejando mal a ninguém como é obvio mas se eu pudesse onde estivesse este tipo de temporais eu estaria lá!! evacuar não seria para mim! e não sou o único aqui a pensar da mesma forma! dai o nome meteoloucos :P  bem aproveito para desejar força e boa sorte aos açorianos e que os danos sejam os mínimos possíveis!



Sempre está a tempo de cá vir, amanhã ainda há aviões  Agora pode é ir o investimento por "água" abaixo se as previsões não se verificarem


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Ago 2012 às 00:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Snowy disse:


> Sempre está a tempo de cá vir, amanhã ainda há aviões  Agora pode é ir o investimento por "água" abaixo se as previsões não se verificarem



Ele se quiser sentir emoção a sério vem é de barco!
Aquilo é que dá "pica"! No meu caso, a poucos metros da costa, aconselho coração... E bem grande! É que o chão da casa até tremia sem falar nos vidros, caraças...
No piso superior a coisa atingia proporções épicas.

P.S. - Para que não sobrem dúvidas, esclareço que a "tremideira" devia-se ao violento embater das ondas de 12 a 15 metros nas rochas e que depois desse embate ainda ficavam mais altas...


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 00:33)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



miguel disse:


> Tens razão no que dizes!! mas quem como eu tem o bichinho destas coisas extremas sou o primeiro a querer lá estar!! não desejando mal a ninguém como é obvio mas se eu pudesse onde estivesse este tipo de temporais eu estaria lá!! evacuar não seria para mim! e não sou o único aqui a pensar da mesma forma! dai o nome meteoloucos :P  bem aproveito para desejar força e boa sorte aos açorianos e que os danos sejam os mínimos possíveis!



Amigo Miguel, tu moras num sólido prédio numa colina em zona urbana. Mas se morasses em certas zonas da Madeira ou Açores, onde sabemos que podem ocorrer enxurradas rápidas, deslizamentos, etc, acredita, que terias mais medo do que entusiasmo nestas circunstâncias. Eu uma vez em viagem de carro por estradas do norte da Madeira  numa Primavera depois de uma chuvada (que nem deve ter sido nada de especial) só olhava para certas ravinas e mesmo com sol radiante assustava-me andar por ali com água a escorrer por todo o lado, e mesmo alguma terra e pedras soltas, mesmo sem estar a chover.





Kamikaze disse:


> Ele se quiser sentir emoção a sério vem é de barco!
> Aquilo é que dá "pica"! No meu caso, a poucos metros da costa, aconselho coração... E bem grande! É que o chão da casa até tremia sem falar nos vidros, caraças...
> No piso superior a coisa atingia proporções épicas.



Uma pequena viagem turística no canal do Faial durante um mediano temporal bastava, acompanhado do respectivo saco para o vómito hehehe


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 00:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Vince disse:


> Uma pequena viagem turística no canal do Faial durante um  mediano temporal bastava, acompanhado do respectivo saco para o vómito hehehe



Isto garanto, já fiz uma viagem no cruzeiro do canal, com o mar um "pouco" mexido e é só para quem gosta de montanha russa, vi turistas desfalecerem no fim da viagem. 

Tenho uma enorme admiração pelos vizinhos do Faial e Pico que têm que fazer esta viagem todos os dias...de INVERNO


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 00:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Snowy disse:


> Infelizmente há sempre espertinhos que em vez de aprender preferem ficar na sua ignorância e banalizar o trabalho dos outros. Outros ainda fazem piadinhas porque certamente nunca foram vítimas directas de alguma calamidade. E infelizmente também há os açorianos que se queixam que no continente dizem que nos Açores está sempre a chover mas depois são os primeiros nestas situações a irem para a net dizer que os açorianos estão habituados a tempestades e que isto não é nada como se houvesse tempestades todos os dias aqui. Certo que estamos habituados de uma certa forma, mas não somos melhores nem piores que os outros e se der para o torto dá como a qualquer um e como para qualquer um, a prevenção é a melhor maneira de se lidar com isto. Não há outra maneira, é assim. Mas gente mal formada aparece em todos os domínios não é só quando faz mau tempo. E infelizmente vão continuar a aparecer.
> 
> E oxalá tenham razão que isto "não é nada" mas pelas boas razões e não pela estupidez destas pessoas.



Disse duas grandes verdades, não uma contradição. Os Açorianos lidam com mau tempo, estão habituados, na minha zona já houve cheias. As previsões, principalmente no Verão, que dão na televisão, normalmente diferem de outros  sites que se encontra pela Internet, e roubam turismo aos Açores. Mais uma vez, respeito o trabalho dos meteorologistas, e espero que continuem a evoluir os seus métodos de previsão. Eu tenho estudos, não sei os teus, mas aprende a respeitar quem não os teve, muitos não tiveram oportunidade que provavelmente tu tiveste. 

É praticamente certo que atingirá o grupo oriental, esperemos que a temperatura da água jogue a nosso favor, mais a sorte de o centro passar pelo meio de São Miguel e Santa Maria...


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2012 às 00:56)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



jpmcouto disse:


> As previsões, principalmente no Verão, que dão na televisão, normalmente diferem de outros  sites que se encontra pela Internet, e roubam turismo aos Açores.



Já estive nos Açores e comprovei que assim é. O problema é que muitas vezes as pessoas só olham para os "bonecos" e não lêem a previsão descritiva. Como sabes, é normalíssimo num só dia fazerem-se sentir as quatro estações nos Açores, e um aguaceiro de 5 minutos de madrugada é o suficiente para meter umas gotas de chuva na previsão gráfica.

Neste caso, não se trata disso, caso não aconteça nada, é porque tiveram a sorte da tempestade tropical ter-se desviado ligeiramente da rota ou ter perdido intensidade de forma inesperada.

Acabou-se o off-topic, cinja-se a discussão ao Gordon.


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 00:58)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



jpmcouto disse:


> Eu tenho estudos, não sei os teus, mas aprende a respeitar quem não os teve, muitos não tiveram oportunidade que provavelmente tu tiveste.



Não está aqui em questão a formação académica. Infelizmente gente ignorante e mal formada (de carácter claro!) há em todos os níveis académicos ou não.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2012 às 01:37)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Que grande animação que vai neste tópico 

Enquanto isso o nosso GORDON II vai se aproximando dos Açores, este sistema tem agora um aspecto muito mais organizado do que aquele que apresentou durante a tarde. A pressão no seu centro também baixou no seu centro sinal de fortalecimento do sistema, está agora 993mb.

Deixo aqui o aviso intermédio do NHC, relembro que o NHC só emite avisos intermédios quando os sistemas representam ou podem vir a representar perigo para as populações:



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 172351
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...




Mais informações vejam aqui: NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 01:53)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Boa noite!

E agora, depois desta evolução que ele sofreu, o que acham? Vai evoluir para pior? Hoje fez uma tarde fantástica. Ninguém diria que uma tempestade tropical se aproxima do arquipélago :P

EDIT:
"(...) o Gordon poderá transformar-se em furacão durante o fim de semana, segundo os especialistas norte-americanos citados pela AFP." in http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=2723880&seccao=A%E7ores
Furacão? até agora nenhum gráfico/estudo apontava para isto. Ou interpretei mal os gráficos até agora apresentados, hoje?


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 02:44)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



FranciscoSR disse:


> "(...) o Gordon poderá transformar-se em furacão durante o fim de semana, segundo os especialistas norte-americanos citados pela AFP." in http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=2723880&seccao=A%E7ores
> Furacão? até agora nenhum gráfico/estudo apontava para isto. Ou interpretei mal os gráficos até agora apresentados, hoje?



Há sempre algum natural desfasamento temporal entre o aparecimento de notícias e o que se passa realmente em dado momento. 
É por isso que todos andamos sempre por aqui. Nos últimos anos cheguei a dar vários exemplos, desde ciclones que já estavam na Florida e as notícias ainda falavam da chegada do mesmo a Cuba, etc, etc.
Essa notícia do DN tem como ilustração o aviso nº7, e entretanto falta apenas uma hora para sair o 10º... 
Está bastante desactualizado portanto. Os jornalistas não tem propriamente culpa dessas coisas, é apenas que a informação em certos canais demora mais tempo a circular.


----------



## dunio9 (18 Ago 2012 às 02:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



FranciscoSR disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> E agora, depois desta evolução que ele sofreu, o que acham? Vai evoluir para pior? Hoje fez uma tarde fantástica. Ninguém diria que uma tempestade tropical se aproxima do arquipélago :P
> 
> ...



Para esclarificar eventuais dúvidas  o " Gordon" poderá chegar a Furacão Cat.1 durante o dia de Sábado e Domingo, todavia quando chegar mais próximo dos Açores vai enfraquecer e  atravessará o arquipélago como tempestade tropical!


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2012 às 02:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

@FranciscoSR

É a bonança antes da tempestade..

Tal como o Azor disse antes, o que preocupa-me mais são certas zonas em S.Miguel que são propícias para derrocadas e enchentes, e como agora estamos no verão, ninguem se dá ao trabalho de limpar as ribeiras.

Se confirmar-se as previsões e o Gordon passar pelos Açores, seria interessante ter acesso as estações meteo com dados online, para acompanhar a situação.

Uma estação meteo em Santa Maria:
http://www.praiaformosalive.com/estacao/praiaformosa.htm


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 02:49)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Pois, realmente, o aviso é já "antigo"... Bom, resta esperar para ver como vai evoluir!
(obrigado pelas respostas :P)


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 03:00)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

As estimativas como se esperava mostram que se intensificou , às 00z
AL, 08, 2012081800,   , BEST,   0, 342N,  431W,  60,  990, TS

Ou seja, 60kt, 990mb

Novamente à beira de ser furacão. Mas parece-me ao ver as imagens de satélite, que não irá muito mais longe do que isto, ou seja, andará a oscilar entre uma tempestade tropical muito intensa ou um furacão categoria 1 fraco nas próximas horas. Nos últimos frames vê-se novamente uma "língua" de ar seco a introduzir-se bem pelo meio da circulação, desconfio que estas imagens possam ter sido o pico do Gordon. Mas aguardemos.


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 03:07)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Esta imagem é de uma rua, no João Bom da Bretanha que ruiu com o mau tempo de Maio deste ano. A "grota" que por aqui passa, acabou por levar o resto da estrada e agora está cheia de destroços, para além dos troncos e restante lixo trazido naqueles dias. Já visitei a zona várias vezes e nunca foram limpar aquilo. Tinha antes umas fitas da polícia que proibia o acesso, mas, com tanta gente a ir ver esta impressionante desgraça, já nem isso há.

Esta zona é, por exemplo, uma zona de elevado risco porque, se chover muito como está previsto, estes destroços todos vão "andar" a circular e não vai ser pêra doce!


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 03:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



FranciscoSR disse:


> Esta zona é, por exemplo, uma zona de elevado risco porque, se chover muito como está previsto, estes destroços todos vão "andar" a circular e não vai ser pêra doce!



Essa imagem ou outras do mesmo local já estiveram por aqui no fórum na altura em que aconteceu.
Um pormenor importante em relação a esse evento, é que agora os solos não estão saturados de água como nessa altura.


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 03:29)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Vince disse:


> Essa imagem ou outras do mesmo local já estiveram por aqui no fórum na altura em que aconteceu.
> Um pormenor importante em relação a esse evento, é que agora os solos não estão saturados de água como nessa altura.



Sou novo por aqui :P
Não sabia que tinham circulado imagens desta situação. Pois, os solos estão secos, mesmo que tenha chovido hq alguns dias atrás.

Edit: Já saiu novo aviso do NHC


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 03:42)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Já saiu o Aviso nº 10 do NHC
60 kt, 990mb










> ...GORDON MOVING EASTWARD TOWARD THE AZORES...
> 
> 
> SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
> ...






> TROPICAL STORM GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  10
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 1100 PM AST FRI AUG 17 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 03:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Edit: Mantém-se, então.


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 05:28)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



fablept disse:


> @FranciscoSR
> 
> É a bonança antes da tempestade..
> 
> ...



Ainda hoje fui fazer uma espécie de "vistoria" às zonas mais propensas a eventuais quebradas ou enxurradas na zona oeste da ilha e posso te deixar ciente que há ainda muita ferida por cicatrizar do último Maio passado.

Por acaso no Domingo vou estar nos Mosteiros. A confirmarem-se as previsões aproveito para depois tirar algumas fotos. Isto se a chuva deixar claro lol.

Vi hoje também algum gado caprino e ovídeo a serem acautelados em estábulos, e palheiros, não vai a tempestade fazer das suas. E algumas árvores na zona das Feteiras que foram podadas. Antes prevenir que remediar. 

A minha maior preocupação reside na questão do relevo da ilha, porque como toda a gente sabe, se num dia normal existe as 4 estações dentro da mesma ilha devido à realidade da nossa orografia, bem podemos imaginar todo o resto...o homem pelos vistos tem a memória curta. O nosso passado recente está cheio de desgraças e de flagelos, e se recuarmos mais atrás, a história fala por si. Basta ir aos livros. Povoação em 1996 e Ribeira Quente em 1997 foram um exemplo, sem falar de tantos outros.

Por último é de louvar todo o esforço e toda a informação que alguns membros têm dedicado neste tópico. Se por sorte, a tempestade resolver nem passar pelas ilhas, ao menos ficaram aqui registados os avisos. Este tópico tornou-se bastante informativo no acompanhamento desta tormenta. 
Há anos atrás quando os Açores foram igualmente atingidos com outras tempestades tropicais, e refiro-me aos anos 80 e 90 do qual recordo-me de todas elas perfeitamente, não havia nada na altura que nos ajudasse a manter-nos tão informados e tão seguros, como existe hoje. 

Diga-se mesmo que não havia fóruns de acompanhamento e muito menos a tecnologia que existe hoje ao monitorizar estes sistemas tropicais, e só por isso, acho que é de louvar todo o esforço dos profissionais nesta matéria, de forma a acautelar e a sensibilizar pessoas e bens, mantendo-as sempre actualizadas, portanto só tenho pessoalmente a agradecer às mesmas todo o trabalho que têm aqui feito.
 Já o seguro morreu de velho, e mesmo que ela se desvie da rota, os cuidados foram aqui tomados. Era pior se fosse o contrário.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 10:09)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

Gordon ja é Furacao





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2012 às 10:12)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*

O Gordon acaba de ser declarado furacão, pelos ventos sustentados de 120 km/h. A pressão atmosférica baixou para os 988 mbar, no que me parece uma intensificação acima do previsto nas últimas actualizações.



> HURRICANE GORDON FORECAST/ADVISORY NUMBER  11
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 0900 UTC SAT AUG 18 2012
> 
> ...



A probabilidade de afectar o grupo oriental como tempestade tropical mantém-se elevada, a rondar os 60%. É praticamente certo que não chegará aos Açores como furacão, irá começar a perder intensidade nas próximas horas, quando se deslocar sobre águas mais frias. De qualquer modo, ventos sustentados de 60 mph (cerca de 95 km/h) não são brincadeira, apesar de já terem acontecido tempestades mais intensas nos Açores.



> HURRICANE GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  11
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 500 AM AST SAT AUG 18 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## fhff (18 Ago 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Só uma pergunta de um leigo na matéria:

-Poderão os resquícios desta tempestade afectar Portugal Continental? Poderemos esperar alguns efeitos, não-severos (alguma pluviosidade ou instabilidade), na próxima semana, ou irá haver uma completa dissipação?

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 10:46)

Esta é a previsão mais recente publicada no site do IM para o dia 20. Já prevêm chuva forte para o grupo central também e reduzem um pouco a intensidade do vento no grupo oriental em relação à previsão anterior. Mas por enquanto ainda não há nenhuma alteração significativa nas previsões do IM.



> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para 2ª feira, 20 de agosto de 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2012 às 10:48)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Só uma pergunta de um leigo na matéria:
> 
> ...



Em princípio dissipar-se-á entre os Açores e o continente. Há uma ténue probabilidade de alguns resquícios chegarem à península, mas seriam sempre de fraca intensidade, alguns chuviscos, humidade mais alta, nada de relevante.


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2012 às 10:52)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Só uma pergunta de um leigo na matéria:
> 
> ...



À partida pelas actuais previsões ou não haverá nada de sobra, ou quando muito, mas mesmo assim não parece o cenário mais provável, resquicios moribundos perto da costa Oeste, como já referiu o David.

Se o seu movimento fosse mais "acelerado" para Este, ou se a água estivesse mais quente (tipo Setembro/Outubro), mesmo sem grande actividade e já sem ventos muito fortes, o sistema poderia ter algumas chances de chegar ao continente ainda com alguma convecção ou vestigios de instabilidade.

Nesta altura isso não acontece, e também a outra hipótese que era o sistema ser totalmente extratropicalizado mas "adquirido" pela circulação zonal em direcção ao UK (com alguma actividade frontal para o NW da península) parece também já posta de parte pelos modelos todos.

Ou seja, depois dos Açores, o Gordon fica ali no "limbo", e vai dissipar-se em principio, basicamente "definhar" ao largo. A própria discussão do NHC já refere o termo "dissipated".

Guardemos claro 5% de chances (por mera precaução) desta previsão estar errada. ehehe


----------



## fhff (18 Ago 2012 às 10:56)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 11:29)

NAE




Hirlam





Já entrou no Range das 48h logo as populações deverão começar a tomar as medidas necessárias para que nada aconteça de mal.
Estes dois modelos apontam para a passagem em São Miguel e/ou Grupo Oriental.

Medidas como limpar sarjetas, desimpedir cursos de água, colocar os animais nos pontos mais elevados retirando-os dos vales (que são os percursos de água e zonas de enchente) são medidas coerentes. Para já e devido a capacidade de absorção dos terrenos será um bom dia de chuva mas sem grandes sustos.
Relembro que sobre o momento o modelo que faz as contas mais rapidamente será o GFS.


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 11:35)

Para ficar em registo o link aponta para a previsão do GFS:

http://i.imgur.com/PDEA9.png


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 11:42)




----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 12:10)

Bons dias!

Bom, isto em poucas horas mudou o panorama! Já é Hurricane


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2012 às 12:27)

A previsão do Hirlam: 

*06h-12h (2ªfeira)*


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 12:40)

> O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCA) alertou hoje a população do arquipélago para a passagem da tempestade tropical Gordon, durante a madrugada e a manhã de segunda-feira.
> 
> «Prevê-se que esta tempestade tropical afecte especialmente o Grupo Oriental na madrugada/manhã de segunda-feira, com ventos médios na ordem dos 90 quilómetros por hora e rajadas de 120 quilómetros por hora, precipitação forte, trovoadas e agitação marítima forte», refere o comunicado do SRPCA.
> 
> ...



http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=57084


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2012 às 12:54)

Não será preocupante para ilhas com áreas de montanha uma madrugada com 100 a 150 l/m2 em 6 horas?


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2012 às 12:57)

Nova actualização do NHC:



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE GORDON INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  11A
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 800 AM AST SAT AUG 18 2012
> ...


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2012 às 12:58)

*Informação especial 
*

Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-18 10:20:00 e 2012-08-19 10:20:00
*Assunto: Aviso de Tempestade Tropical - Gordon 2012.08.18 09:00 TUC*
A tempestade tropical Gordon encontrava-se as 09h UC de hoje a cerca de 1300 km a WSW dos Açores, deslocando-se para leste com uma velocidade de aproximadamente 30 km/h. Prevê-se que nas próximas 12 h esta tempestade intensifique temporariamente para furacão de categoria I (escala de Saffir-Simpson). 

Prevê-se ainda que a tempestade tropical Gordon entre no sector sudoeste da região marítima dos Açores pelas 00h de Domingo 19 de agosto, seguindo na direção nordeste e atingindo as ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental cerca das 00h de segunda-feira 20, especialmente as ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, Terceira e Pico. Nestas ilhas estão previstos ventos médios de 80 km/h com rajadas até 130 km/h, precipitação intensa (40 a 30 mm em 3 horas) e ondas entre 8 a 10 m.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## FJC (18 Ago 2012 às 13:04)

Boa tarde!

Muito ar seco pela frente, para afectar e debilitar o sistema,o que são boas noticias. A juntar a águas mais frias.... parece pela imagem que já existe algum a ser puchado.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zapiao (18 Ago 2012 às 13:12)

O que eu nao dava para estar nos Açores agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2012 às 13:21)

Se os modelos amanhã continuarem a dar mais de 100 mm em 6 horas como agora, que fará a protecção civil dos Açores só lança os alertas e mais nada. Sabendo que a ilha de São Miguel é uma ilha quando chove mais existe derrocadas, não seria espectável que a protecção civil dos Açores evacuasse a população das zonas de maior risco (como Ribeira Quente) para zonas com maior segurança? Acho que seria lógico salvaguardar as vidas humanas do que depois se a coisa der para o torto, não se vir lamentar depois.

Deixo aqui uma pergunta para os mais entendidos da matéria. Este Gordon tem andado só em água, sendo os Açores a única zona de terra que o sistema vai apanhar, toda a água que o sistema absorveu durante o caminho, não pode ser toda essa água despejada quando o sistema apanha terra e como as ilhas açoreanas são montanhosa não é expectável que caia mais água do que aquela que os modelos prevêem?


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 13:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se os modelos amanhã continuarem a dar mais de 100 mm em 6 horas como agora, que fará a protecção civil dos Açores só lança os alertas e mais nada. Sabendo que a ilha de São Miguel é uma ilha quando chove mais existe derrocadas, não seria espectável que a protecção civil dos Açores evacuasse a população das zonas de maior risco (como Ribeira Quente) para zonas com maior segurança? Acho que seria lógico salvaguardar as vidas humanas do que depois se a coisa der para o torto, não se vir lamentar depois.
> 
> Deixo aqui uma pergunta para os mais entendidos da matéria. Este Gordon tem andado só em água, sendo os Açores a única zona de terra que o sistema vai apanhar, toda a água que o sistema absorveu durante o caminho, não pode ser toda essa água despejada quando o sistema apanha terra e como as ilhas açoreanas são montanhosa não é expectável que caia mais água do que aquela que os modelos prevêem?



imagina so se fosse para evacuar, axo que seria a ilha inteira...

imagina se cai essa chuva toda que aparece ai nos mapas..

tipo temos as 7 cidades rodeada por grandes encostas isso sim e grande risco.


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2012 às 13:35)

Não se trata de evacuar a ilha inteira. Manter de sobreaviso as populações da costa norte nos locais onde desaguam as ribeiras, principalmente no concelho do Nordeste que é a zona mais alta da ilha e as populações da costa sul por causa do temporal no mar.


----------



## telegram (18 Ago 2012 às 13:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GORDON (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)*



Snowy disse:


> Isto garanto, já fiz uma viagem no cruzeiro do canal, com o mar um "pouco" mexido e é só para quem gosta de montanha russa, vi turistas desfalecerem no fim da viagem.
> 
> Tenho uma enorme admiração pelos vizinhos do Faial e Pico que têm que fazer esta viagem todos os dias...de INVERNO



Já tive também oportunidade de viajar no cruzeiro do canal e no catamarã do Pico para S. Jorge. Neste ultimo caso o mar estava um pouco picado (muito pouco) e houve pessoas que vomitaram os bofes.
Adoro os Açores e desejo sinceramente que este Gordon não seja nada.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 13:45)

Animação, com as ISO da temperatura da água.
A ver se daqui a umas horas já começamos a ver os tão aguardados sinais de enfraquecimento, não esperava vê-lo com este aspecto hoje


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 13:50)

Evacuação é uma medida exagerada, na minha perspectiva...
Acho que realmente vai enfraquecer devido às águas mais frias. E mesmo que isto não aconteça, não me parece que é caso para evacuação, muito menos da ilha inteira.


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 13:51)

Airmass da Eumetsat:






Eu sei que o Vince não gosta, mas o IM está atrasando os avisos para que? O Aviso Amarelo, pelo menos, já devia estar lá... Oficializado...


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 13:54)

Claro que não, não exageremos, de algumas zonas de maior risco sim, mas deixemos essas questões para as entidades que nós não somos especialistas do assunto.
A vantagem do Gordon em relação a outros eventos meteorológicos é que há muito mais informação e atenção, não é uma coisa que aconteça de forma súbita.


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 13:55)

Agreste disse:


> Não se trata de evacuar a ilha inteira. Manter de sobreaviso as populações da costa norte nos locais onde desaguam as ribeiras, principalmente no concelho do Nordeste que é a zona mais alta da ilha e as populações da costa sul por causa do temporal no mar.



Boa tarde

É certo! Mas será válido tanto para o Concelho do Nordeste como igualmente para o Concelho da Povoação que são os mais altos. Mas penso que o mesmo vale para todos os outros concelhos da ilha, porque, veja-se que a ilha de São Miguel, toda ela é montanha de ocidente a oriente e com muitos cursos de água.

A excepção neste aspecto vai para P. Delgada, onde ali naquela cidade há que ter apenas cuidado com a agitação marítima.

Há que ter também alguma cautela ao transitar-se pelas serras e por zonas de taludes instáveis. Não vá acontecer outra vez as desgraças do passado em que camionetas e veiculos ligeiros foram arrastados por enxurradas vindas da montanha e com elas despejados pelos desfiladeiros abaixo. 

Daniel 253esteja descansado que as encostas das 7 Cidades não caiem assim tão facilmente. Também não é preciso entrar em exageros parvos penso eu.

Alguém por favor pode informar quando é que os avisos de mau tempo para os Açores irão para o ar? 

Grato

Saudações açorianas


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Já estive 8x na Ilha de Sao Miguel, que devo confessar que adoroe embora não seja nenhuma expert nesta matéria, penso que algumas das zonas mais criticas serão:  Sete Cidades , o Nordeste e a Ribeira Quente ( a meu ver).

Nas 2 primeiras devido á orografia e na ultima devido á ribeira...

Espero que as pessoas estejam atentas e que não menosprezem esta tempestade, pois muitos dizem que os Açores já estão habituados a estas adversidades mas na realidade não é bem assim.

abraço a todos.


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 13:56)

Realmente, estou admirado não haver novos avisos...


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 13:58)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Realmente, estou admirado não haver novos avisos...



Já tinha questionado também igualmente por isso acima...


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 13:58)

Não percebendo muito de meteorologia, e sendo da Ribeira Grande, posso é dizer que as zonas que poderão ser mais afectadas em piores cenários, podem ser entre Fenais da Ajuda e Lomba da Fazenda, o Porto Formoso também é algo a ter de baixo de olho, já houve grandes problemas no passado com muitas casas destruídas e famílias desalojadas. Houve construção de estradas, cursos de água afectados, e  na zona de moinhos há uns cursos perigosos que já deram problemas em Maio, e também na Ribeira do Coucinho que há mais de 10 anos, deitou casas a baixo, algumas ainda lá expostas. 

Na cidade Ribeira Grande, há grande Ribeira Grande, que também já causou vários problemas, inclusive uma morte e feridos na década de 90, e já outras cheias neste século. 

Dos outros locais da ilha, não vivendo lá, a típica Ribeira Quente, Povoação, etc

Como os terrenos andam secos, não deve haver grandes problemas, e oxalá que não hajam.


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 13:59)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> É certo! Mas será válido tanto para o Concelho do Nordeste como igualmente para o Concelho da Povoação que são os mais altos. Mas penso que o mesmo vale para todos os outros concelhos da ilha, porque, veja-se que a ilha de São Miguel, toda ela é montanha de ocidente a oriente e com muitos cursos de água.
> 
> ...



cair nao sei.. mas as lagoas vao ficar mais cheias la isso vao...

so estava a dar um exemplo e nunca se sabe o que vem por ali abaixo.


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 14:01)

Daniel253 disse:


> cair nao sei.. mas as lagoas vao ficar mais cheias la isso vao...
> 
> so estava a dar um exemplo e nunca se sabe o que vem por ali abaixo.



Se ficarem cheias como em outros anos, abrem-se as comportas e a água vai escorrendo pela ribeira que vai dar aos Mosteiros como se costuma fazer sempre.

Não é preciso entrar em devaneios!


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 14:01)

Azor disse:


> Já tinha questionado também igualmente por isso acima...



É verdade que tudo pode mudar ainda e termos um fim de semana com bom tempo como houve ontem e como está a haver agora e o Gordon passa ao lado, mas epá, se o contrário acontece, vão dizer que não houve avisos...

É pena não se conseguir certezas, estamos nessa incerteza há dias!


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 14:06)

Há 2 páginas atrás já tinham colocado um comunicado, aqui fica de novo para quem não leu:




Snifa disse:


> *Informação especial
> *
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-18 10:20:00 e 2012-08-19 10:20:00
> ...


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 14:12)

Eu li, Vince. 
Mas eu referia-me a avisos de, por exemplo, serviços como a proteção civil. Cá na ilha ninguém sabe de nada. Só as pessoas mais ligadas à internet. De resto, não vejo ninguém a acompanhar esta situação e vejo muita gente que, por não a acompanhar, está a ridicularizar e referindo muitas vezes que "nem estão a surgir avisos das entidades".

Saiu um da SRPCBA há quase 24h. E mais não dizem... acho estranho. Sinto falta de informação e sinto que a população está a "lixar-se" para isso.


----------



## Fran (18 Ago 2012 às 14:14)

Atenção aos exageros...

É ir acompanhando as informações com cautela e sem alarmismo. 

Por aqui o Sol ainda se vai fazendo sentir:


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 14:20)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Eu li, Vince.
> Mas eu referia-me a avisos de, por exemplo, serviços como a proteção civil. Cá na ilha ninguém sabe de nada. Só as pessoas mais ligadas à internet. De resto, não vejo ninguém a acompanhar esta situação e vejo muita gente que, por não a acompanhar, está a ridicularizar e referindo muitas vezes que "nem estão a surgir avisos das entidades".
> 
> Saiu um da SRPCBA há quase 24h. E mais não dizem... acho estranho. Sinto falta de informação e sinto que a população está a "lixar-se" para isso.



ainda a pouco falaram sobre o gordon na Tv em que canal eu nao vi..

mas passa avisos na rtp açores ainda ontem nas noticias falaram


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 14:22)

Ahh, não sabia que tinha dado ontem na Tv...


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 14:26)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Ahh, não sabia que tinha dado ontem na Tv...



o problema é que nem toda a gente ve rtp açores

la esta de manha dava aquele programa " bom dia" sempre se falava sobre o tempo que se ia fazer.. agora nem isso temos


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 14:29)

Há pouco deu também na tvi24, e que os barcos da antlanticoline vão parar até segunda.


----------



## SPCM (18 Ago 2012 às 14:41)

Boas Tardes 

Em 2006 o Furacão de categoria 3 passou ao lado também se chamava Gordon, espero que passe ao lado , mas estou com reticencias


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2012 às 14:48)

Será possível esperar um ligeiro aumento na temperatura apesar do vento? Provavelmente sim.


----------



## telegram (18 Ago 2012 às 14:51)

Aviso de Tempestade Tropical - Gordon 2012.08.18 09:00 TUC

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-18 10:20 e 2012-08-19 10:20 Aviso de Tempestade Tropical - Gordon 2012.08.18 09:00 TUC A tempestade tropical Gordon encontrava-se as 09h UC de hoje a cerca de 1300 km a WSW dos Açores, deslocando-se para leste com uma velocidade de aproximadamente 30 km/h. Prevê-se que nas próximas 12 h esta tempestade intensifique temporariamente para furacão de categoria I (escala de Saffir-Simpson).Prevê-se ainda que a tempestade tropical Gordon entre no sector sudoeste da região marítima dos Açores pelas 00h de Domingo 19 de agosto, seguindo na direção nordeste e atingindo as ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental cerca das 00h de segunda-feira 20, especialmente as ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, Terceira e Pico. Nestas ilhas estão previstos ventos médios de 80 km/h com rajadas até 130 km/h, precipitação intensa (40 a 30 mm em 3 horas) e ondas entre 8 a 10 m. Sáb, 18 Ago 2012 10 :20:45


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2012 às 14:51)

Está a haver um festival de música na Ribeira Grande, onde devem estar instaladas  mais de uma centena de tendas de campismo, hoje é o último dia do festival, mas visto que a AtlanticoLine cancelou as viagens até segunda feira estou a ver muita gente das outras ilhas a pensar que vão passar a tempestade numa tenda


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 14:54)

*Furacão Gordon mais forte a 1.200 Km dos Açores. Vento atinge 130 Km/hora.*
O furacão Gordon aumentou de intensidade nas últimas três horas, de acordo com a actualização da informação que o National Hurricane Center (NHC) fez às 12h00 UTC de hoje, na qual indica que o vento subiu para de 120 para 130 Km/hora.
O “olho” do furacão localizava-se à hora dessa informação a 1.220 quilómetros a Oeste-Sudoeste dos Açores, tendo encurtado a distância do arquipélago em 90 quilómetros desde as 9h00 UTC.

Apesar do fortalecimento nas últimas horas, o NHC mantém que a tendência a partir da noite de hoje será de enfraquecimento, devendo já chegar como tempestade tropical (ventos entre 63 e 117 Km/hora) aos Açores.
O NHC também mantém que o furacão está a deslocar-se a aproximadamente 30 quilómetros no sentido Este e que no Domingo é previsível uma alteração para o sentido Este-Nordeste.
Nesta trajectória o centro do Gordon “deverá aproximar-se” dos grupos central (ilhas do Faial, Graciosa, Pico, São Jorge e Terceira) e oriental (ilhas de Santa Maria e São Miguel) do arquipélago dos Açores no Domingo (noite de Domingo e madrugada de segunda-feira pela hora em Portugal), como, aliás, também transparece do "tropical storm warning" em vigor para os Açores, o qual indica que se prevê condições de tempestade tropical nas próximas 36 horas.
A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia e Geofísica de Portugal para os Açores aponta para que os efeitos do Gordon se comecem a fazer sentir a partir de amanhã nas ilhas do grupo Oriental, ao indicar que antecipa “períodos de chuva forte para o fim da tarde”, que o “vento sudoeste bonançoso (10/20 Km/hora) irá rodar gradualmente para Sueste, “tornando-se muito fresco a forte (40/65 Km/hora), com rajadas até 85 Km/hora), e que o mar, inicialmente com ondas Noroeste de dois metros, terá depois ondas de seis metros de Sudeste.
A maior intensidade será no entanto na segunda-feira, que para as ilhas do grupo oriental o Instituto diz que prevê “períodos de chuva forte durante a madrugada e manhã, trovoada [e] vento Sudeste muito forte a tempestuoso (65/85), temporariamente temporal (85/100 Km/hora) com rajadas até 115 Km/hora, rodando para Noroeste e tornando-se muito fresco (40/50 Km/hora).
O mar, acrescenta, terá ondas de Sudeste de seis metros, “aumentando para 10 a 11 metros e passando a Oeste”.
Chuva e vento fortes é também a previsão do Instituto para as ilhas do grupo central na terça-feira, para as quais indica “períodos de chuva forte durante a madrugada e manhã”, “vento Leste muito fresco a forte (40/65 Km/h) com rajadas até 85 Km/h, rodando para o quadrando Norte e tornando-se fresco (30/40 Km/h).
Para o mar, antecipa “mar grosso a alteroso, tornando-se cavado”, com ondas Norte de quatro metros que aumentarão para seis metros.
Para Domingo, nas ilhas do grupo central, a previsão é “períodos de chuva a partir da tarde”, “vento Sul bonançoso (10/20 Km/h), rodando para Leste e tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 Km/h) com rajadas até 70 Km/h.
O mar irá tornar-se “cavado a grosso”, com as ondas de Noroeste de três metros a darem lugar a ondas de Norte com cinco metros.
Fonte: http://www.presstur.com/site/news.asp?news=38292


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 14:56)

fablept disse:


> Está a haver um festival de música na Ribeira Grande, onde devem estar instaladas  mais de uma centena de tendas de campismo, hoje é o último dia do festival, mas visto que a AtlanticoLine cancelou as viagens até segunda feira estou a ver muita gente das outras ilhas a pensar que vão passar a tempestade numa tenda



Tinha pensando nisso mesmo, o festival é ao pé da minha casa, acho que não há muita gente de fora, mas sem dúvida é uma preocupação, é que vieram de tenda, são jovens, muitos com menos de 18 anos, espero que alguém já se tenha lembrado deles.


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 14:58)

O SRPCBA partilhou agora esta informação na rede social Facebook:
http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=riscos&subPagina=ciclones


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2012 às 15:02)

jpmcouto disse:


> Tinha pensando nisso mesmo, o festival é ao pé da minha casa, acho que não há muita gente de fora, mas sem dúvida é uma preocupação, é que vieram de tenda, são jovens, muitos com menos de 18 anos, espero que alguém já se tenha lembrado deles.



Ainda são alguns do grupo central, mas acho que a maioria é pessoal aqui de S.Miguel. Pior teria sido mesmo se o Gordon viesse no próximo fim de semana, com o Festival da Maré de Agosto em Santa Maria, com millhares de tendas instaladas!


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 15:08)

fablept disse:


> Ainda são alguns do grupo central, mas acho que a maioria é pessoal aqui de S.Miguel. Pior teria sido mesmo se o Gordon viesse no próximo fim de semana, com o Festival da Maré de Agosto em Santa Maria, com millhares de tendas instaladas!



Acho que teriam de cancelar ou adiar o festival, na mesma não ia haver concertos... 
Já meti uma mensagem no fb do organizador do espectáculo, a ver que responde.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 15:15)

Já agora, o Gordon de 2006:







Era mais intenso que o actual, e na altura enfraqueceu bastante devido ao shear daquele cavado que se vê na imagem. Quando passou no grupo oriental já foi como depressão tropical.

O Gordon actual também enfraquecerá pelas mesmas razões mas não tanto como em 2006, se as previsões estiverem certas.

Os sistemas são parecidos, esperemos que também o sejam nas consequenciais.


----------



## mnascimento (18 Ago 2012 às 15:25)

Acabou de formar-se uma tromba de agua, type TCU, na ilha do Faial. Presumo que ao acontecer isso haja alguma instabilidade no local.
Segue uma foto tirada por um amigo meu no local.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/616193_489330517761689_1336754510_o.jpg


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2012 às 15:28)

Uma boia mesmo junto ao Gordon, mas não tem dados meteorológicos relevantes:
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=44560

Possivelmente irá passar junto desta boia:
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=41930 (dados da pressão atmosférica)


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 15:36)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents
update!!


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 15:39)

As últimas actualizações parece insistirem que o Gordon chegue a aguas açorianas ainda em categoria de furacão.

São Miguel e Sta Maria estão na sua trajectória. Estas duas últimas ilhas serão ao que tudo indica as mais castigadas por esta intempérie.


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 15:52)

Azor disse:


> As últimas actualizações parece insistirem que o Gordon chegue a aguas açorianas ainda em categoria de furacão.
> 
> São Miguel e Sta Maria estão na sua trajectória. Estas duas últimas ilhas serão ao que tudo indica as mais castigadas por esta intempérie.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

é impressão minha ou ainda cá chega como furacão?


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 15:57)

Segundo estas previsões sim, chega bem perto do grupo oriental como furacão cat 1. Mas, ainda faltam algumas horas, tudo pode mudar. Certo?


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 16:01)

Recebi este e-mail agora do Inst. de Meteorologia:

**Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.18 15:00 TUC**

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-18
14:40 e 2012-08-19 14:40 Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.18 15:00
TUC A tempestade tropical Gordon intensificou-se durante as últimas
horas e prevê-se que entre no sector sudoeste da região marítima
dos Açores pelas 12h de Domingo 19 de agosto como furacão de
categoria I (escala de Saffir-Simpson), seguindo depois na direção
nordeste e atingindo a região do Grupo Oriental pelas 00h de
segunda-feira 20, afectando as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria.
Nesta zona estão previstos ventos médios de 110 km/h com rajadas
até 150 km/h, precipitação intensa e ondas entre 14 e 16 m. Sáb,
18 Ago 2012 14:40:54


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 16:04)

O ECMWF continua a insistir com muita precipitação para as ilhas orientais dos Açores. Se isto não se alterar iremos ter "pancadaria" a dar que falar.


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2012 às 16:08)

A actualização do NHC agravou ligeiramente a previsão, havendo uma pequena probabilidade neste momento de afectar o grupo oriental ainda como furacão de categoria 1, apesar de ser bastante mais provável que seja já uma tempestade tropical forte.

O NHC prevê ventos sustentados de cerca de 65 kts ( cerca de 120 km/h), precipitação entre os 3 e 6 inches (75 a 150 mm), durante a noite de domingo para segunda no grupo oriental dos Açores. 



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  12
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 1100 AM AST SAT AUG 18 2012
> ...





> HURRICANE GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  12
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 1100 AM AST SAT AUG 18 2012
> 
> ...





> CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...
> 
> THE GOVERNMENT OF PORTUGAL HAS CHANGED THE TROPICAL STORM WARNING
> FOR THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN AZORES TO A HURRICANE WARNING.
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2012 às 16:22)

Imagem de satélite SAT24 para o Grupo Oriental dos Açores:


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 16:45)

Outra imagem com a informação disponibilizada de forma diferente:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 16:53)

De facto em estrutura ganhou muito nas últimas horas!






Evolução previstas pelos vários modelos:






Provavelmente chegará aos Açores como Cat1, muito no limite mas com Cat1 ou pelo menos como Tempestade Tropical forte!


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 16:56)

Por esse gráfico chegará na maioria dos modelos em tropical storm, boas noticias portanto!


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2012 às 17:06)

Nestas alturas um radar meteorológico dava jeito...


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 17:08)

Diferença de alguns nós entre Tempestade tropical forte ou furacão fraco não é assim tão relevante, uma coisa não passa de má para boa, só por causa de uma classificação.

Animação da previsão do vento no GFS, dá pelo menos para ter uma ideia das horas a que as coisas podem acontecer:
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica








As previsões ainda podem mudar em baixa, para já o Gordon parece estar estável, ainda não há sinais de enfraquecimento. 

Pena que não possa haver voos de reconhecimento nesta região, seria importante saber o que se passa pois as estimativas por satélite nem sempre estão correctas. Talvez a tal boiá ajude a validar dados.


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 17:14)

Boa tarde,


No site do IM menciona que as ondas deverão atingir uma altura entre os 14 a 16metros

Nunca tinha visto uma previsão assim...


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 17:17)

Orion disse:


> Nestas alturas um radar meteorológico dava jeito...



Não é tão cedo que passamos a ser Portugueses de Primeira. Podemos ter buracos mas investimento estatal foi, é e será ZERO


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 17:20)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> No site do IM menciona que as ondas deverão atingir uma altura entre os 14 a 16metros
> ...


----------



## Skizzo (18 Ago 2012 às 17:23)

Alerta vermelho para o grupo oriental.

Esperemos que esta coisa não chegue ao continente...


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 17:25)

Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-18 14:40:00 e 2012-08-19 14:40:00
Assunto: Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.18 15:00 TUC
A tempestade tropical Gordon intensificou-se durante as últimas horas e prevê-se que entre no sector sudoeste da região marítima dos Açores pelas 12h de Domingo 19 de agosto como furacão de categoria I (escala de Saffir-Simpson), seguindo depois na direção nordeste e atingindo a região do Grupo Oriental pelas 00h de segunda-feira 20, afectando as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria. Nesta zona estão previstos ventos médios de 110 km/h com rajadas até 150 km/h, precipitação intensa e ondas entre 14 e 16 m.

Data de edição: 2012-08-18 14:40:54
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
__________________


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 17:28)

Skizzo disse:


> Alerta vermelho para o grupo oriental.
> 
> Esperemos que esta coisa não chegue ao continente...



Como já foi mencionado anteriormente as possibilidades de atingir o Continente são quase nulas...se tal acontecer já vai estar em fase de dissipação.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 17:39)

Achei um pouco estranho esses 14 a 16 metros, terá sido gralha ?


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 17:43)

Vince disse:


> Achei um pouco estranho esses 14 a 16 metros, terá sido gralha ?



Também não me parece correto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 17:45)

Aí está ele! Bem merecedor de Cat1!


----------



## amando96 (18 Ago 2012 às 17:46)

Mas quando uma onda chega à costa sobe mais um bocado devido ao piso estar inclinado, ou 14-16 metros é mesmo ridículo?

Vejo previsões de 4-5 metros várias vezes para as ilhas.

Se tiver a dizer disparates não me liguem


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 17:49)

Já sabem, a protecção começa em casa e na rua de cada um, vejam como está a vossa rua, se não há coisas entupidas que precisem de ser limpas, entulho de alguma obra num local onde não devia estar, ramos de árvore para cair, nestas coisas cabe a cada um ver como estão as coisas, não se pode estar sempre à espera que seja o Estado a verificar ou a fazer tudo.

E tomem precauções para coisas como faltar a luz ou telefone, basta um ramo cair nuns fios e lá se vai o telefone ou a electricidade.
Carreguem telemóveis, etc, vejam se  não precisam de comprar alguma coisa hoje, pilhas por exemplo, visto que amanhã o comércio está fechado, etc, etc.

Mesmo que as coisas não se compliquem, convém pensar um pouco nestas coisas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2012 às 17:51)

O IM acaba de lançar os avisos meteorológicos. Vermelho para vento e mar.


----------



## LMCG (18 Ago 2012 às 18:10)

Vince disse:


> E tomem precauções para coisas como faltar a luz ou telefone, basta um ramo cair nuns fios e lá se vai o telefone ou a electricidade.
> Mesmo que as coisas não se compliquem, convém pensar um pouco nestas coisas.



Boa tarde,

Eu tenho estado a pensar e muito... é que para além das preocupações do comum cidadão, ainda estou responsável pelo departamento de manutenção (redes MT/AT e subestações) da Electricidade dos Açores (EDA)... o que quer dizer que tenho de pensar também em aproveitar para dormir bem na manhã de Domingo pois não sei quanto tempo terei de ficar acordado 

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Ago 2012 às 18:12)

Vince disse:


> Achei um pouco estranho esses 14 a 16 metros, terá sido gralha ?



_Kalispera_,

Não, não deve ser. Ontem falei em 12 - 15 metros e já as vi. Charley, Bonnie, Tânia e até no inverno rigoroso...

Este "sonavabitx" já me surpreendeu demasiadas vezes até agora, logo, já não acredito muito nas previsões. Acredito que vai ser decidido mesmo até à hora 0.
Lembro-me que o outro Gordon também mudou de ideias à última hora.

Não sei...

*EDIT:* Já está na sua rota ascendente. Aqui é que podem (re)começar as supresas...






_Chairete_,


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 18:48)

o pior é que muitos levam isso na brincadeira


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2012 às 19:07)

Passará entre Santa Maria e São Miguel


----------



## Paulo H (18 Ago 2012 às 19:16)

Kamikaze disse:


> (...)
> 
> *EDIT:* Já está na sua rota ascendente. Aqui é que podem (re)começar as supresas...
> 
> ...



Estar já em rota ascendente, significa também outra coisa:
- Entra em águas mais frias
- Está entrando numa zona onde leva com circulação de sudoeste.

Significa que começará a partir de agora a debelitar-se, embora ainda permaneça mais algum tempo e entre com categoria 1 em águas territoriais dos açores.


----------



## acorianissima (18 Ago 2012 às 19:30)

apesar de já estarmos familiarizados com eventos desses, vai haver muitas desgraças


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 19:31)

acorianissima disse:


> apesar de já estarmos familiarizados com eventos desses, vai haver muitas desgraças



Assim parece ser.

A tua zona é um pouco complicada devido ao mar.

Todo o cuidado é pouco aí por Sta Clara


----------



## acorianissima (18 Ago 2012 às 19:34)

O mar ainda vai galgar as casas...


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 19:34)

Apareceu agora no bestrack como Furacão categoria 2, ventos de 90kt e  969mb de pressão às 18z
Esperar que o NHC confirme numa nota especial.


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 19:37)

Categoria 2? Esperemos que se acalme...

Esta zona de Santa Clara, é muito junta à costa, esperemos que não galgue muito...


----------



## acorianissima (18 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

isso vai de mal a pior...


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

acorianissima disse:


> O mar ainda vai galgar as casas...



A meu ver as zonas mais preocupantes ( e isso já de temporais do passado) é  P. Delgada, São Roque, Lagoa, Vila Franca do Campo, Povoação e Faial da Terra. Se o vento e a ondulação soprar do quadrante SUESTE essas são as zonas que oferecem maior vulnerabilidade. Esperemos que tudo não passe de um susto.


----------



## rubenpires93 (18 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

Vince disse:


> Apareceu agora no bestrack como Furacão categoria 2, ventos de 90kt e  969mb de pressão
> Esperar que o NHC confirme numa nota especial.



Em que site viu isso Vince?


----------



## rubenpires93 (18 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

Vince disse:


> Apareceu agora no bestrack como Furacão categoria 2, ventos de 90kt e  969mb de pressão
> Esperar que o NHC confirme numa nota especial.



Em que site viu isso Vince?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 19:40)

Vince disse:


> Apareceu agora no bestrack como Furacão categoria 2, ventos de 90kt e  969mb de pressão às 18z
> Esperar que o NHC confirme numa nota especial.



Havia modelos que colocavam essa hipotese em cima da mesa! 
Aguardemos!


----------



## acorianissima (18 Ago 2012 às 19:41)

Nem quero imaginar como vai ser na Povoação, Lagoa e até mesmo em R. Peixe. Ai, que estragos! Ai, que medo!


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 19:42)

Aqueles que vivem em São Miguel, não levem isto de ãnimo leve, pois vão receber a trajectória do olho.
Portanto preparem-se pois o furacão será relativamente intenso.

Apesar de não ser nada catastrófico, ainda assim é perigoso. A fase mais intensa dura algumas horas, e será especialmente perigoso junto ao mar, e junto às ribeiras.

Assim amanhã não saíam de casa, e tomem as devidas precauções. Acautelam os percursos de eventuais inundações junto a ribeiras.



Agora, querendo perguntar algo interessante. O furacão vai dissipar-se na trajectŕoai face a Portugal mas provavelmente irá manter-se como tempestade tropical provavelmente algo cavada. Portanto ainda assim intenso.

Onde passará o olho? Os modelos indicam Lisboa, mas pelo que penso, irá curvar para norte, e eu creio talvez entre o Porto e Galiza, se é que não curve mais. Afinal, há uma circulação de sudoeste, isto favorece a intensidade do Gordon ao aproximar-se de Portugal mas empurra-o para noroeste provavelmente.





Vince disse:


> Já sabem, a protecção começa em casa e na rua de cada um, vejam como está a vossa rua, se não há coisas entupidas que precisem de ser limpas, entulho de alguma obra num local onde não devia estar, ramos de árvore para cair, nestas coisas cabe a cada um ver como estão as coisas, não se pode estar sempre à espera que seja o Estado a verificar ou a fazer tudo.
> 
> E tomem precauções para coisas como faltar a luz ou telefone, basta um ramo cair nuns fios e lá se vai o telefone ou a electricidade.
> Carreguem telemóveis, etc, vejam se  não precisam de comprar alguma coisa hoje, pilhas por exemplo, visto que amanhã o comércio está fechado, etc, etc.
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 19:43)

rubenpires disse:


> Em que site viu isso Vince?



Aqui: ftp://ftp.nhc.noaa.gov/atcf/tcweb/invest_al082012.invest


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 19:44)

acorianissima disse:


> Nem quero imaginar como vai ser na Povoação, Lagoa e até mesmo em R. Peixe. Ai, que estragos! Ai, que medo!



Rabo de Peixe e Ribeira Grande acho que estão safas porque o vento não será de Norte.


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 19:45)

Azor disse:


> A meu ver as zonas mais preocupantes ( e isso já de temporais do passado) é P. Delgada, São Roque, Lagoa, Vila Franca do Campo, Povoação e Faial da Terra. Se o vento e a ondulação soprar do quadrante SUESTE essas são as zonas que oferecem maior vulnerabilidade. Esperemos que tudo não passe de um susto.



Subscrevo, mas Sta Clara não deve passar de galgar no máximo a rua, têm pés de galo a proteger. São Roque acho que está mais desprotegido... Nos outros lados também é habitual, esperemos que esteja tudo a ser bem protegido.

Edit: Sim, aqui para a costa norte, o mar não deve dar problemas.


----------



## miripico (18 Ago 2012 às 19:47)

Boa tarde.... A Lages do Pico é uma zona muito baixa,para mim é uma zona perigosa....


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 19:47)

jpmcouto disse:


> Subscrevo, mas Sta Clara não deve passar de galgar no máximo a rua, têm pés de galo a proteger. São Roque acho que está mais desprotegido... Nos outros lados também é habitual, esperemos que esteja tudo a ser bem protegido.
> 
> Edit: Sim, aqui para a costa norte, o mar não deve dar problemas.



Exacto. Espero apenas muitos detritos na estrada que circunda ali a zona dos tanques de combustível em Santa Clara.

Além dos locais que eu referi esqueci me também de mencionar os Mosteiros que ´com ondulação forte desse quadrante também é sempre preocupante.


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

Agora, querendo perguntar algo interessante. O furacão vai dissipar-se na trajectŕoai face a Portugal mas provavelmente irá manter-se como tempestade tropical provavelmente algo cavada. Portanto ainda assim intenso.

Onde passará o olho? Os modelos indicam Lisboa, mas pelo que penso, irá curvar para norte, e eu creio talvez entre o Porto e Galiza, se é que não curve mais. Afinal, há uma circulação de sudoeste, isto favorece a intensidade do Gordon ao aproximar-se de Portugal mas empurra-o para noroeste provavelmente.


Desculpa a pergunta, mas o Gordon vai atingir Lisboa...ainda que seja em fase de dissipação?

ja estive a ver alguns modelos e nao vejo nada ...


----------



## Azor (18 Ago 2012 às 20:02)

> SRPCBA - Açores - AVISO Nº33/2012 181726ZAGO12





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a tempestade tropical Gordon intensificou-se durante as últimas horas, prevendo-se que entre no setor sudoeste da região marítima dos Açores pelas 12h de Domingo, 19 de agosto, como furacão de categoria I da escala de Saffir-Simpson, progredindo na direção nordeste.
> Nestas condições prevê-se que atinja o Grupo Oriental pelas 00h de segunda-feira, 20 de agosto, afetando as ilhas de São Miguel e de Santa Maria, com a previsão para a zona marítima de ventos médios de 110 km/h, com rajadas até 150 km/h, prevendo-se para as zonas de terra menor intensidade, com o vento médio de cerca de 80 km/h a 90 km/h, com rajadas até 130 km/h. Estão ainda previstos eventos de precipitação intensa, trovoada e ondas entre 14 e 16 m.






> PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL:
> No período entre as 21UTC de 2012-08-19 e as 18UTC de 2012-08-20
> VENTO com velocidade média superior a 87 Km/h com direção de sueste e com rajadas superiores a 130 Km/h.
> AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA mar encapelado, ondas de sul superiores a 9 metros de altura.
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...19862355.76542.335367003199110&type=1&theater


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 20:13)

Sou um nabo nisto; gosto muito destas situações sem desejar o mal dos outros. Creio que encontrei esta palavra aqui algures no fórum ("Meteólicos"). Sou o primeiro a acreditar que o pior vai acontecer nestas situações.

Mas.... vendo a previsão do NHC, acho que a trajetória vai alterar-se e o nosso Gordon vai passar no meio dos Arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira...


----------



## Rosley (18 Ago 2012 às 20:19)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Sou um nabo nisto; gosto muito destas situações sem desejar o mal dos outros. Creio que encontrei esta palavra aqui algures no fórum ("Meteólicos"). Sou o primeiro a acreditar que o pior vai acontecer nestas situações.
> 
> Mas.... vendo a previsão do NHC, acho que a trajetória vai alterar-se e o nosso Gordon vai passar no meio dos Arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira...



FranciscoSR: Espero que a tua opinião esteja certa!


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 20:21)

Ainda não vi nenhum dado que confirme essa tua suspeita de que o Gordon irá passar entre os Açores e a Madeira.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 20:29)

O Gordon em breve deverá começar a sentir mais os efeitos deste cavado que se aproxima e que o fará ganhar mais latitude mas simultaneamente aumentará o _shear_, que supostamente o começará a enfraquecer ao erodir o quadrante noroeste do ciclone .








Curiosamente, mais uma vez, o Gordon agora (se o best track estiver correcto) tem exactamente a mesma intensidade que o Gordon de 2006 tinha próximo desta zona (90kt e 970mb em 2006). Contudo, o cavado de 2006 era mais intenso que este, afinal gerou mesmo uma frente activa que depois absorveu o ciclone na altura vindo a causar estragos na Galiza. Embora esta comparação possa não dizer muito para já.


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 20:29)

icewoman disse:


> Ainda não vi nenhum dado que confirme essa tua suspeita de que o Gordon irá passar entre os Açores e a Madeira.



Desde que o Gordon tomou a sua trajetória rumo aos Açores, tem vindo a "descer para sudeste". No início, se não me engano, ele estava para passar entre a Terceira e São Miguel... Agora, ele passa por São Miguel mas anda a "descer" cada vez mais. Quando entrar no nosso território, vai encontrar águas mais frias e parece-me que vai perder intensidade e vai "descer" mais a sua trajetória. 

Atenção, é a minha humilde opinião!


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 20:35)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Desde que o Gordon tomou a sua trajetória rumo aos Açores, tem vindo a "descer para sudeste". No início, se não me engano, ele estava para passar entre a Terceira e São Miguel... Agora, ele passa por São Miguel mas anda a "descer" cada vez mais. Quando entrar no nosso território, vai encontrar águas mais frias e parece-me que vai perder intensidade e vai "descer" mais a sua trajetória.
> 
> Atenção, é a minha humilde opinião!



Claro..mas analisando toda a informaçao colocada aqui neste topico e pelos entendidos assim como analisando alguns modelos , tipo Hirlam..GFS...fmnoc..nao vejo nada que suporte essa Opinião.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 20:36)

Vince disse:


> O Gordon em breve deverá começar a sentir mais os efeitos deste cavado que se aproxima e que o fará ganhar mais latitude mas simultaneamente aumentará o _shear_, que supostamente o começará a enfraquecer ao erodir o quadrante noroeste do ciclone .
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosamente, mais uma vez, o Gordon agora (se o best track estiver correcto) tem exactamente a mesma intensidade que o Gordon de 2006 tinha neste local (90kt e 970mb). Contudo, o cavado de 2006 era mais intenso que este, afinal gerou mesmo uma frente activa que depois absorveu o ciclone na altura vindo a causar estragos na Galiza. Embora esta comparação possa não dizer muito para já.



90 kts--167 km/h 

Pressão mínima de 963hPa com ventos de 92kt às 17:45 UTC.


----------



## FranciscoSR (18 Ago 2012 às 20:40)

Sim, é verdade.
Como disse, não sou entendido nesta área lol. Como vi que a trajetória estava cada vez mais para sul, eu pensei que isto acontecesse.


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 20:42)

Exactamente, sem querer apontar certezas, porque isto são puros palpites e adivinhas, parece que o Gordon mesmo que pareça agora deslocar-se ligeiramente para sudeste, depois vai marchar mais para este-nordeste, e vai ser pelo menos parcialmente absorvido pela frente que se aproxima de noroeste. 

No entanto, o mar ainda parece quente na zona (e sem shear excepto a noroeste), portanto eu digo que talvez aumenta para categoria 2 por umas horas, e a partir de amanhã volte a 1.

Depois dos Açores, quase de certeza que passará a tempestade tropical e afecta a Galiza e norte de Portugal (se ainda retém o estatuto tropical até atingir Portugal continental, não sei, mas provavelmente o norte ainda vai levar com algum vento forte e chuva). 

Bem, este furacões são coisas de 2-3 vezes por década, portanto não é a coisa mais fácil de prever... Para já, a atenção é em São Miguel.


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

Isso são ventos de rajada, certo?

Se não seria um categoria 2, e quase no limite para categoria 3.

No entanto, o Gordon parece-me bem cavado, não será por muito tempo, mas acho que será bem cavado ainda até atingir São Miguel. Se for categoria 2 com ventos sustentados de 167km/h então é bastante perigoso.

Sinceramente, não me parece nenhuma "brincadeira" este furacão. Mas até confirmar, pode ser um exagero da minha percepção.






Flaviense21 disse:


> 90 kts--167 km/h
> 
> Pressão mínima de 963hPa com ventos de 92kt às 17:45 UTC.


----------



## icewoman (18 Ago 2012 às 20:48)

obrigada Irpsit e Vince pelos vossos esclarecimentos.

Nós na Madeira não estamos de forma alguma preparados para uma situaçao desta natureza.


espero que tudo corra pelo melhor nas ilhas açoreanas .

Abraço


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 20:50)

irpsit disse:


> No entanto, o mar ainda parece quente na zona (e sem shear excepto a noroeste), portanto eu digo que talvez aumenta para categoria 2 por umas horas, e a partir de amanhã volte a 1.



Supostamente já é categoria 2 com 90 nós, o best track é feito pelo NHC, embora haja ocasioes em que posteriormente possa ser alterado no aviso, mas geralmente é quando o NHC obtém outros dados novos mais fiáveis (bóias, sondas de avião, ascat, etc) do que estimativas satélite (que podem não ser muito certas). De qualquer forma estou a estranhar não terem feito um aviso intermédio, costumam fazer nestas situações.



irpsit disse:


> Depois dos Açores, quase de certeza que passará a tempestade tropical e afecta a Galiza e norte de Portugal (se ainda retém o estatuto tropical até atingir Portugal continental, não sei, mas provavelmente o norte ainda vai levar com algum vento forte e chuva).



Para já isso não aparece em nenhum modelo, podes consultar tu próprio nas nossas cartas:
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica

Há uns 2 dias o GFS tinha os restos na Galiza, mas sem grande relevância, depois a tendência foi dele se dissipar entre os Açores e Portugal. Não estou preocupado com os efeitos no continente.
Mas isso pode perfeitamente mudar, tudo depende do que sobrar do sistema, mas estou convencido que está para breve a fase em que começa a enfraquecer devido aquele cavado que mencionei mais acima.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2012 às 21:01)

Vince disse:


> Supostamente já é categoria 2 com 90 nós, o best track é feito pelo NHC, embora haja ocasioes em que posteriormente possa ser alterado no aviso, mas geralmente é quando o NHC obtém outros dados novos mais fiáveis (bóias, sondas de avião, ascat, etc) do que estimativas satélite (que podem não ser muito certas).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Três reparos importantes.

Antes do cavado atingir o Gordon, o furacão estará situado numa região divergente em altura, que deverá actuar facilitanto e amplificando o outflow, permitindo a intensificação do sistema, ainde que possa haver algum shear.
Não é de admirar que o Gordon atinja cat2 nas proximas horas sob sst´s >25/26ºC.

Os modelos manteem o Gordon inserido no bordo leste do cavado, com shear a ser compensado pela existencia de forçamento sinoptico, convergencia á sfc e divergencia em altura...ou seja, será um sistema tropical, inserido num ambiente barotropico, mas ao mesmo tempo com uma ajudinha exterior, que poderá ser o suficiente para o manter bastante intenso até aos Açores.

Mais para a frente, á medida que o Gordon entre em aguas mais frias do que os 22-24ºC e o forçamento sinóptico associado ao cavado começe a diminuir, o factor shear será determinante, e o Gordon deverá dissipar-se completamente tornando-se num pequeno vortice de niveis baixos.


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 21:15)

Não nos esqueçamos que as águas portuguesas por vezes dão surpresas. Lembram-se do Vince (não tu Vince, mas o furacão) e do outro furacão sem nome: houve um deles, já nao me lembro qual que se  formou ao largo de Portugal em aguas abaixo dos teóricos 27ºC necessários. Portanto, acredito que o Gordon pudesse reter até cat 1 (mas mais provavelmente temp tropical) até à costa continental

Mas como o Vince diz, isso mesmo que ocorra, para já (pode mudar claro) não vai ser nada de extraordinário.

Aos açorianos: o conselho principal é mesmo tenham cuidado à costa voltada ao vento que deverá inundar, e os trajectos de cheias junto às ribeiras. Tirando isso, fechem as janelas e acautelem-se das árvores que possam cair. 

Só acho é que já devia ter havido algo mais assertido por parte da Protecçao Civil. Mais vale exagerar na prevencao do que.falhar em prever um desastre.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 21:22)

Contra todas a expectativas!

*102 kt com 955.4mb* 



> ----- Current Analysis -----
> Date : 18 AUG 2012 Time : 191500 UTC
> Lat : 34:02:19 N Lon : 36:50:47 W
> 
> ...



Fonte: Advance Dvorak Technique (ADT)


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 21:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Contra todas a expectativas!
> *102 kt com 955.4mb*
> Fonte: Advance Dvorak Technique (ADT)



Flaviense, isso é apenas uma das várias estimativas que se usam, o NHC depois pega nelas todas, analisa, cruza com outros dados, e de acordo com a experiência dos meteorologistas, fixam a intensidade.

É uma pena não termos voos RECON nesta região. Estimativas satélite deixam sempre alguma vulnerabilidade nas previsões, por vezes exageram, outras vezes subestimam.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Ago 2012 às 21:25)

Não me parece ter visto nada nos telejornais a falar do furacão...


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2012 às 21:27)

Skizzo disse:


> Não me parece ter visto nada nos telejornais a falar do furacão...



Para dizerem as asneiradas que cheguei a ouvir mais vale se calarem!!


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 21:27)

Skizzo disse:


> Não me parece ter visto nada nos telejornais a falar do furacão...



Deu na Sic, a seguir à notícia da queda do avião. Também já vi na tvi24.


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 21:27)

Agora já percebo porque eu estava preocupado. Realmente parecia-me demasiado cavado para ser um furacão de categoria 1.

Então está (mais ou menos) confirmado que chegou à categoria 3. (Ou diremos pelo menos bem forte na categoria 2)

Se realmente já é cat 3, então significa que é um furacão já significativo e bastante perigoso. 

Sem querer cair no alarmismo, creio que é mais seguro tomar agora medidas sérias. Já que pelos vistos a Protecção Civil está a dormir. Ventos sustentados de 150 a 180km/h são muito destrutivos. 

O que vale é o furacão ser pequeno e portanto é fácil a área mais perigosa falhar as ilhas, mas se acertar em cheio, vai ser uma situação séria.

Ainda faltam várias horas, portanto há tempo para tomar protecções, e a situação pode alterar-se.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 21:32)

Por favor, há muita gente a ler o que se diz aqui, o best track do NHC tem o Gordon com 90kt e 696mb às 18z, categoria 2. É a única informação que temos.
Mas nem confirmou isso oficialmente num aviso. Dentro de 20 minutos saberemos em quanto fixam a intensidade, portanto, aguardemos.


----------



## Snowy (18 Ago 2012 às 21:35)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Sim, é verdade.
> Como disse, não sou entendido nesta área lol. Como vi que a trajetória estava cada vez mais para sul, eu pensei que isto acontecesse.



Eu também pensei exactamente o mesmo e apostava que passaria completamente a sul de S.Maria mas, de facto, já nenhum modelo mostra essa possível trajectoria. Pelo menos de momento.


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Ago 2012 às 21:39)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl#contents

Já confirmaram como categoria 2.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Ago 2012 às 21:41)

Vince disse:


> Por favor, há muita gente a ler o que se diz aqui, o best track do NHC tem o Gordon com 90kt e 696mb às 18z, categoria 2. É a única informação que temos.
> Mas nem confirmou isso oficialmente num aviso. Dentro de 20 minutos saberemos, portanto, aguardemos.



Nem mais!  Nada de alarmismos, procuramos apenas fazer um seguimento que seja construtivo na medida do possível dentro da informação que dispomos! Deixo aqui os dados completos da estimativa que coloquei há pouco e o link para quem quiser consultar: http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/adt/odt08L.html

Current Intensity Analysis



                     UW - CIMSS                     
              ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
                  ADT-Version 8.1.3                
         Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       

             ----- Current Analysis ----- 
     Date :  18 AUG 2012    Time :   194500 UTC
      Lat :   34:02:54 N     Lon :   36:33:10 W


                CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
                5.5 / 955.4mb/102.0kt


             Final T#  Adj T#  Raw T# 
                5.5     5.6     5.6

 Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR : 23 km

 Center Temp :  +6.7C    Cloud Region Temp : -59.9C

 Scene Type : EYE  

 Positioning Method : RING/SPIRAL COMBINATION 

 Ocean Basin : ATLANTIC      
 Dvorak CI > MSLP Conversion Used : ATLANTIC  

 Tno/CI Rules : Constraint Limits : NO LIMIT 
                   Weakening Flag : OFF   
           Rapid Dissipation Flag : OFF   

 C/K/Z MSLP Estimate Inputs :
  - Average 34 knot radii :   95km
  - Environmental MSLP    : 1015mb

 Satellite Viewing Angle : 55.4 degrees


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 21:45)

Tens razão Vince. Nunca é bom alarmismos.

Mas mesmo que seja só um categoria 2, acho que as autoridades precisam de tomar isto com mais seriedade e tomar mais precauções para as zonas baixas e junto a ribeiras, e para a população, atenção às quedas das árvores. Nestas coisas mais vale errar no exagero de precaução, do que o contrário.



Vince disse:


> Por favor, há muita gente a ler o que se diz aqui, o best track do NHC tem o Gordon com 90kt e 696mb às 18z, categoria 2. É a única informação que temos.
> Mas nem confirmou isso oficialmente num aviso. Dentro de 20 minutos saberemos em quanto fixam a intensidade, portanto, aguardemos.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 21:49)

Pronto, intensidade fixada no valor que vinha no best track, em 696mb e 90 kt (165 km/h) de vento máximo sustentado, é um furacão categoria 2, o mais intenso até agora nesta temporada no Atlântico, algo que certamente poucos adivinhariam.

Nesta última previsão ainda chega ao grupo oriental como Furacão (cat 1), com vento máximo sustentado na ordem dos ~70kt (130km/h) e rajadas superiores. Escusado será dizer que as previsões podem ainda mudar, mas convém estar preparado.











> THE INTENSIFICATION OF GORDON HAS CONTINUED OVER THE PAST FEW
> HOURS...AS THE EYE HAS CLEARED AND WARMED AND CLOUD TOPS HAVE
> COOLED AROUND THE CENTER. DVORAK ESTIMATES WERE T5.0 FROM TAFB AND
> SAB AT 1800 UTC...AND THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS 90 KT FOR THIS
> ...


----------



## LMCG (18 Ago 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

Vince fazes ideia qual será o acréscimo de velocidade do vento a 950m em relação ao nível do mar durante a passagem do furacão em São Miguel?
É que temos uma subestação e um parque eólico no planalto dos Graminhais que podem ser danificados... e não quero arriscar mandar ninguem lá acima enquanto não for seguro.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2012 às 22:12)

Vince disse:


> Pronto, intensidade fixada no valor que vinha no best track, em 696mb e 90 kt (165 km/h) ...



Vince será que não queres dizer 969 mb é que 696 mb partia a escala.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> Vince fazes ideia qual será o acréscimo de velocidade do vento a 950m em relação ao nível do mar durante a passagem do furacão em São Miguel?
> É que temos uma subestação e um parque eólico no planalto dos Graminhais que podem ser danificados... e não quero arriscar mandar ninguem lá acima enquanto não for seguro.



Não sei, vou tentar saber




algarvio1980 disse:


> Vince será que não queres dizer 969 mb é que 696 mb partia a escala.



Sim, hehe


----------



## Daniel253 (18 Ago 2012 às 22:26)

o grupo oriental vai ser atingido com qual cat 1 ou 2?


----------



## Aurélio (18 Ago 2012 às 22:30)

Como seria de esperar ( pelo menos eu tinha um feelling disso) o Gordon engordou no dia de hoje e chegou a categoria 2.
Durante o dia de amanhã estou á espera que o mesmo desça rapidamente de categoria e quando chegar aos Açores já deverá ser como tempestade tropical.

Pelo menos é essa a minha expectativa, devido á presença do famoso shear, e sobretudo devido á presença de águas mais frias.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 22:52)

O olho encobriu parcialmente com nuvens, na imagem de satélite já se vê o grupo central, faz um pouco de impressão.  
O shear até agora não apareceu, só agora saiu dos 27ºc, a ver se a água menos quente o deixa mais desconfortável


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2012 às 23:10)

Há uma estação meteorológica e webcam em Santa Maria, é de um membro do fórum que não aparece muito, mas falei com ele há instantes, e vai tentar estar por cá a relatar a madrugada de Segunda-feira.

http://www.praiaformosalive.com/estacao/praiaformosa.htm


----------



## Skizzo (18 Ago 2012 às 23:10)

Deve estar a roçar a categoria 3


----------



## 1337 (18 Ago 2012 às 23:15)

Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-18 22:10:00 e 2012-08-19 22:10:00 
Assunto: Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.18 21:00 TUC

O furacão Gordon intesificou-se durante as últimas horas classificando-se neste momento como de categoria II na escala de Saffir-Simpson. 

Prevê-se que até as 06h TUC de segunda-feira 20 enfraqueça para categoria I e se encontre localizado muito próximo da ilha de S. Maria. 

Para a ilha de S. Miguel estão previstos ventos médios entre 70 e 90 km/h com rajadas até 115 km/h. 

Para a ilha de S. Maria estão previstos ventos médios até 130 km/h com rajadas até 160 km/h. 

Está prevista ainda para a zona do Grupo Oriental precipitação muito forte, trovoada e agitação marítima muito forte com ondas entre 14 e 16 m.

IM


----------



## LMCG (18 Ago 2012 às 23:40)

Velocidade média do vento em km/h (médias amostradas de 30 em 30 minutos) no Parque Eólico do Figueiral em Santa Maria (altitude 150m) e Graminhais em São Miguel (950m) entre as 0h00 e as 21h00 de hoje...para já tudo calmo.


----------



## dunio9 (19 Ago 2012 às 00:40)

Alguém me poderia dizer quando irá sair uma nova atualização do  ponto de situação por parte do NHC? cumps


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 01:01)

SUMMARY OF 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...34.3N 35.2W
ABOUT 525 MI...845 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...E OR 85 DEGREES AT 21 MPH...33 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...965 MB...28.50 INCHES

BULLETIN
HURRICANE GORDON INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  13A
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
800 PM AST SAT AUG 18 2012

...GORDON A LITTLE STRONGER...

ATENCION ADVISORY UP to 95kt, 110 MPH, 965mb


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2012 às 01:09)

dunio9 disse:


> Alguém me poderia dizer quando irá sair uma nova atualização do  ponto de situação por parte do NHC? cumps



A próxima actualização será por volta das 4h 

Incrível o aspecto do nosso GORDON, nunca pensei que chegasse a atigir ventos de categoria II hoje


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 01:17)

MSantos disse:


> A próxima actualização será por volta das 4h
> 
> Incrível o aspecto do nosso GORDON, nunca pensei que chegasse a atigir ventos de categoria II hoje



Ele está a roçar a Cat3, mas duvido que lá chegue, falta-lhe organização e estrutura e agora vai entrar em águas mais frias, logo também o "combustível" falhará! Amanhã será dia de enfraquecimento à medida que se aproxima dos Açores (terra). Mas mesmo assim são 95kt, muito longe dos previstos 75kt! Surpreendeu!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Ago 2012 às 01:20)

Imprevisível mesmo, não é? 

Leio no site do IM que na Ilha de S. Miguel estão previstos ventos médios entre 70 e 90 km/h com rajadas até 115 km/h e para a ilha de S. Maria estão previstos ventos médios até 130 km/h com rajadas até 160 km/h. 

Não seria já necessário a população estar a ser alertada por todos os meios e, talvez, evacuada das zonas de maior perigo?

Abraço a todos!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Ago 2012 às 01:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ele está a roçar a Cat3, mas duvido que lá chegue, falta-lhe organização e estrutura e agora vai entrar em águas mais frias, logo também o "combustível" falhará! Amanhã será dia de enfraquecimento à medida que se aproxima dos Açores (terra). Mas mesmo assim são 95kt, muito longe dos previstos 75kt! Surpreendeu!



Ontem também se dizia que até podia nem chegar à categoria de furacão! Realmente, tudo muito imprevisível... Mas antes medidas a mais que a menos.
Vai perder força, mas vai ser bem fortezinho!

Estarão a ser tomadas realmente as medidas necessárias? Nem toda a gente segue, como nós, estas mudanças - para pior - do furacão.

Vai ser uma noite de sobressaltos, amanhã!


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 01:24)

O aviso intermédio completo depois da avaliação que fizeram das 00z
Gordon à beira de ser um major, um categoria 3
95 kt / 965mb




> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 182341
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 01:28)

Vince disse:


> O aviso intermédio completo:
> Gordon à beira de ser um major, um categoria 3



Acha que chega lá?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 01:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acha que chega lá?



Na prática estamos a falar de apenas um 1kt para ser classificado , talvez estejam um pouco inseguros com as estimativas por satélite e tenham receio de lançar a "bomba" de um major, ou o mais provável é que queiram esperar para ver o que acontece nas próximas 2 ou 3 horas, a ver se aparece algum sinal de enfraquecimento. É mesmo pena não haver voos RECON aqui


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2012 às 01:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ele está a roçar a Cat3, mas duvido que lá chegue, falta-lhe organização e estrutura e agora vai entrar em águas mais frias, logo também o "combustível" falhará! Amanhã será dia de enfraquecimento à medida que se aproxima dos Açores (terra). Mas mesmo assim são 95kt, muito longe dos previstos 75kt! Surpreendeu!



Sim, sem duvida que surpreendeu e continua a surpreender tal como o anterior GORDON curiosamente. Não deixa de ser uma grande coincidência que passados 6 anos um sistema com o mesmo nome estar a seguir as mesmas pisadas.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Ago 2012 às 01:42)

Só um pequeno reparo..  696mbar não pode ser!! Um lapso, deve ler-se 966mbar, ou como na citação do NHC 955mbar que já é um valor muito baixo de pressão!


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 01:59)

Este "amigo" anda a surpreender!


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 02:18)

Noapte buna,

Um gajo afasta-se umas horas disto e quando reapareço... a coisa ainda está pior.

No centro de Angra do Heroísmo a vida segue normalmente com muitas pessoas e turistas a passear no centro histórico. As esplanadas estão cheias e é como se nada se passasse.

O céu encontra-se levemente nublado com nuvens de grande altitude (aquelas do "ventinho". Cirrus, não é? ) e o mar, depois de ter estado "mar-chão" ou "mar de azeite" o dia todo, começa a ficar encrespado e a ondulação começa a crescer.



Daniel253 disse:


> o pior é que muitos levam isso na brincadeira



Ainda esta noite tive uma conversa "curiosa" com um amigo, ao dizer-lhe: "Tens de proteger a frente do teu apartamento..." (que situa-se numa cota relativamente elevada com vista muito "vidrada" para o Atlântico). Ao que ele respondeu: "Bah! Isso não vai acontecer nada... Ele vai desviar-se!"
Terminei dizendo: "Esse é que é o espírito... Fia-te na Virgem e deita-te a dormir."
Sinceramente, muita gente não está a levar isto a sério. 

Esta intensificação inesperada só aumenta as minhas dúvidas quanto à sua rota. Sul de Santa Maria? Sim, pois...

Buna seara,


----------



## Skizzo (19 Ago 2012 às 02:29)

A comunicação também não levou nada a sério, porque haveriam as pessoas de fazer o mesmo? Acho que há pouca informação sobre o assunto


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 02:33)

Como está agora na última previsão, o centro passaria praticamente por cima de Santa Maria, daí a diferença entre as duas ilhas adiantada até agora pelo IM.
E aparentemente os ventos mais fortes estão a leste e a sul do centro, ou muito ligeiramente a sul, não dá para perceber bem.
Mas suponho que ainda possa haver pequenos ajustamentos no trajecto específico, mas a apenas 24 horas já não deverão ser significativos, julgo eu.








Não há ainda sinais de enfraquecimento, a besta está a resistir bem, começa-me a fazer impressão ver estas imagens tão perto das nossas ilhas.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Ago 2012 às 02:56)

Reportagem (com video)


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 03:08)

Skizzo disse:


> A comunicação também não levou nada a sério, porque haveriam as pessoas de fazer o mesmo? Acho que há pouca informação sobre o assunto



As pessoas também têm de ter o bom senso e a iniciativa de procurar a informação. Não se pode meter à força a info na cabeça de todos. Estamos no Século XXI, caraças... Há telefones, telemóveis e internet, por exemplo.
Se vierem dizer-me: "Ah e tal, os mais velhos..." Os mais velhos já não são info-excluídos por obrigação. Com a democratização das novas tecnologias, só o é quem quer.

A geração dos computadores e da internet também está a envelhecer... Somos nós! (Infelizmente...)

Voltando ao assunto,

A proximidade já é por demais relevante,






Por falar nisso, vou lá fora ver mais desta história.


----------



## ThaDevilGirl (19 Ago 2012 às 03:10)

Boa noite a todos.

Sinto-me muito interessada pelo o Gordon porque nao é todos os dias que se ouve falar de um furacao que vai impactar Portugal. Há pouco tempo que sou meteorologista aquí em Montreal e francamente é a primeira vez que oiço falar de um tal evento. Graças a Deus nao tenho familia nos Açores mas espero que a populaçao tem cuidado.


----------



## psilipe (19 Ago 2012 às 03:23)

Em Angra do Heroísmo as coisas estão, até ao momento, calmas...


----------



## FJC (19 Ago 2012 às 03:25)

Boa noite!

Sinais de estar a enfraquecer !?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ou a razão deste "2º olho", poderá estar num ciclo de reposição do olho!? Como as paredes continuam abertas, acredito mais na possibilidade de estar a perder força.


----------



## psilipe (19 Ago 2012 às 03:34)

A Protecção Civil açoriana emitiu, há minutos, um novo comunicado onde deixa de prever efeitos no Grupo Central. A confirmar-se haverá consequências, unicamente, no Grupo Oriental, principalmente em Santa Maria... Poderá, ainda,este cenário alterar-se?


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2012 às 03:35)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sinais de estar a enfraquecer !?
> 
> ...



Não...apenas ao que parece criu-se subsidencia no sector NW, e afirmo-o  porque no canal shortwave  e WV é claro que não ocorreu ingestão se ar seco vindo do exterior, logo, é um processo interno do furacão...
Ocorre subsidencia entre as bandas de nuvens e tambem no olho, são simplesmente areas onde o ar que subiu nas nuvens volta a descer, aquece e fica mais seco, para depois "sugar" humidade vinda do mar.

Nos ultimos minutos temos de novo conevcção intensa a circundar o olho, e um aumento da concentração de novos topos convectivos frios ( nuvens de intenso desenvolvimento vertical, que atigem niveis altos e frios da troposfera), e pode ser que nos proximos frames o Gordon adquira um aspecto bastante impressionante no sat...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 03:39)

Se os modelos estiverem certos penso que o grupo central só teria como maior preocupação o mar (a forte ondulação e a maré ciclónica -storm surge). 
Este furacão é um pouco compacto, não tem daquelas bandas convectivas mais extensas que geralmente existem, parece parcialmente um ciclone tropical anular, talvez esteja aí parte da explicação para o que se tem passado nas últimas horas.
O campo de vento também não é muito largo.

Mas é aguardar que implicações tem nas previsões os últimos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## ThaDevilGirl (19 Ago 2012 às 03:46)

O novo update do NHC vem de saír e eles fazem passar o centro do furacão sobre Santa Maria (se eu não me engano) de manhã na segunda feira.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 03:57)

Ficou então com os 95kt e 965mb, por apenas um nó na velocidade do vento não é um _major_, provavelmente porque o NHC está bem confiante de que agora começará a enfraquecer.



> GORDON HAS AN IMPRESSIVE SATELLITE PRESENTATION WITH A DISTINCT WARM
> EYE. A BLEND OF THE SUBJECTIVE AND OBJECTIVE INTENSITY ESTIMATES
> YIELDS AN INITIAL WIND SPEED OF 95 KT. THE HURRICANE IS CROSSING
> THE 26C ISOTHERM AND SHOULD BEGIN TO LOSE STRENGTH SOON. WEAKENING
> ...


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 04:14)

Boa noite,

Aqui por São Miguel de momento tudo calmo mas há 2 horas já caíu um forte aguaceiro na zona oeste da ilha que deu para fazer escorrer alguma água pelas ruas. 

Ainda vejo estrelas pelo céu, os grilos cantam e sopra uma leve brisa, nada de mais...é a calmaria antes da tempestade...


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 04:52)

Renovados votos de santas noites,

Aqui pela costa sul/sueste a nebulosidade aumentou bastante, continuando a ser de grande altitude. O mar já reclama a sua presença batendo com algum vigor contra a costa e aumentando bastante os decibéis que ecoam pela mesma. Nada comparado com ondulação tempestuosa/temporal, mas suficiente para contrastar com o silêncio habitual nesta altura.
De vento, apenas uma leve brisa.

De salientar o forte tráfego (anormal) de embarcações que navegam rumo ao porto oceânico da Praia da Vitória. Aliás, foi algo que se verificou durante todo o dia e continua neste preciso momento.

De cabeça inclinada para o céu ainda vi um meteorito, que tendo em conta o temor verificado por causa desta intempérie, fiz questão de pedir um desejo: Que o meu clube seja campeão. Naaaa... Estou a brincar.
Não sou supersticioso porque isso dá azar.

De facto, só mesmo isto a reportar.

Continuação de bom fim-de-semana... na medida do possível.


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 05:30)

Fazendo zoom na imagem dá-me a impressão que ele está a ficar desorganizado. Há ali uns "buracos" e umas "pontas soltas".

Também noto que ele está a subir depressa.

Boas noites,


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 09:32)

Às 6z ainda tinha 90kt e 965mb, enfraquecimento ligeiro, alerta furacão desactivado no grupo central.

AL, 08, 2012081906,   , BEST,   0, 347N,  326W,  90,  969

Está para sair novo aviso do NHC, vamos ver quanto terá agora.







Por Santa Maria as coisas ainda estão calmas





http://praiaformosalive.com/live-cams


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 09:40)

O NHC é claro no ultimo aviso:

A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA. PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.

Que informação está a ser passada nos Açores?


----------



## Daniel253 (19 Ago 2012 às 09:43)

telegram disse:


> O NHC é claro no ultimo aviso:
> 
> A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
> SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA. PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.
> ...



boas..

ainda ontem nas noticias da noite da rtp açores falaram foi em tempestade tropical

e se reprares nos outros canais passa em rodapé Açores preparam se para tempestade tropical


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 09:52)

Bulletin
hurricane gordon advisory number  15
nws national hurricane center miami fl       al082012
500 am ast sun aug 19 2012

...gordon headed for the eastern azores...conditions expected to
deteriorate later today...


Summary of 500 am ast...0900 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...34.9n 31.6w
about 390 mi...630 km wsw of sao miguel island azores
*maximum sustained winds...105 mph...165 km/h*
present movement...e or 80 degrees at 23 mph...37 km/h
*minimum central pressure...969 mb...28.61 inches*


watches and warnings
--------------------
changes with this advisory...

None.

Summary of watches and warnings in effect...

*A hurricane warning is in effect for...
* the eastern azores*

a hurricane warning means that hurricane conditions are expected
somewhere within the warning area...in this case within 24 hours.
Preparations to protect life and property should be rushed to
completion.

For storm information specific to your area...please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


Discussion and 48-hour outlook
------------------------------
at 500 am ast...0900 utc...the eye of hurricane gordon was
located near latitude 34.9 north...longitude 31.6 west. Gordon is
moving toward the east near 23 mph...37 km/h. A turn toward the
east-northeast is expected later today. *On the forecast track...the
center of gordon will be near or over the islands of the eastern
azores early monday.*

Maximum sustained winds are near 105 mph...165 km/h...with higher
gusts.  Gordon is a category two hurricane on the saffir-simpson
hurricane wind scale.  Weakening is forecast...*but gordon is still
expected to be a hurricane when it passes near or over the eastern
azores.*

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 35 miles...55 km...from
the center...and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 125
miles...205 km.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 969 mb...28.61 inches.


Hazards affecting land
----------------------
*wind*...tropical storm conditions are expected to begin in the
eastern azores late today...with hurricane conditions expected
tonight and monday.

*Rainfall*...gordon is expected to produce total rainfall amounts of 3
to 6 inches over the central and eastern azores.

*Surf*...swells generated by gordon are expected to reach the central
and eastern azores today...causing dangerous surf and rip current
conditions. Please consult products from your local weather office
for more information.


Next advisory
-------------
next intermediate advisory...800 am ast.
Next complete advisory...1100 am ast.

$$
forecaster cangialosi/brown


----------



## acorianissima (19 Ago 2012 às 09:54)

vai ser forte e feio!


----------



## Daniel253 (19 Ago 2012 às 10:00)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2012 às 10:16)

Que se passa a noroeste do ciclone #Gordon? Há ali qualquer coisa a rodopiar também ou talvez não seja mais do que simples trovoadas...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 10:27)

Para perceber melhor a ideia do campo de vento, e porque é que foi desactivado o alerta de furacão no grupo central.

Extraí o campo de vento actual e sobrepus sobre Santa Maria. Na prática não será igual, porque o campo de vento entretanto muda, mas dá para as pessoas ficarem com uma melhor ideia.


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 10:32)

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=57134


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 10:34)

Mas o facto de à partida São Miguel não levar com os ventos piores, no que toca à precipitação levará se calhar com uma parte bastante activa se o ciclone mantiver a estrutura actual.
A única boa notícia desta madrugada é que o ciclone move-se mais depressa, e isso é boa notícia porque significa chuva torrencial durante um pouco de menos tempo. Os "slow-movers", de movimento lento, é que costumam ser catastróficos nestas coisas, mesmo assim prevê-se muita chuva.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 11:06)

Acordou-se de manhã na costa norte de São Miguel sem vento, com céu nublado mas nada de relevante. Está tudo muito calmo. Estamos quase a menos de 14 horas, a ver o que ocorre por estes lados.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 11:14)

Já sei porque não há notícias do Gordon nos media portugueses!

Porque a água está particularmente quente na costa continental portuguesa, com a água do mar a chegar aos 20 ºC na zona norte. Isso explica tudo! Os trabalhadores das autoridades não só estão em fim de semana como estão na praia.

Espanta-me que cada vez que há uma ameaça clara meteorológica em território português, estas costumam ser ignoradas. Lança-se uns textos de alertas vermelho, mas não passa disso.

O que vale é que a situação do Gordon apesar de séria, não é o pior que poderia ser. A nível de chuva forte esta vai ser relativamente curta e localizada. Mas os ventos ainda continuam bastante perigosos. Se bem que os piores ventos parecem não vir a afectar São Miguel.

Aos membros açorianos: o que se têm passado aí esta manhã? Que se têm feito de medidas de protecção?


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 11:24)

Agreste disse:


> Que se passa a noroeste do ciclone #Gordon? Há ali qualquer coisa a rodopiar também ou talvez não seja mais do que simples trovoadas...



Estava a reparar no mesmo no Imap...bastanta trovoada concentrada naquele "spot".

Em Ponta Delgada estamos com uma manhã bastante cinzenta mas muito calma e sossegada por enquanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2012 às 11:24)

irpsit disse:


> Já sei porque não há notícias do Gordon nos media portugueses!
> 
> Porque a água está particularmente quente na costa continental portuguesa, com a água do mar a chegar aos 20 ºC na zona norte. Isso explica tudo! Os trabalhadores das autoridades não só estão em fim de semana como estão na praia.
> 
> ...



Irpsit, aqui em Portugal, não existe política de prevenção. 

No mínimo, evacuavam as pessoas que vivem perto de ribeiras, para não vir uma enxurrada e não levar uns quantos. Se estou a exagerar, se calhar não, já aconteceu no passado, se amanhã acontecer a protecção civil tem toda a responsabilidade. Já agora, quando um furacão atravessa as ilhas nas Caraíbas e a costa dos USA, as pessoas são evacuadas, aqui ninguém é evacuado nem nas zonas mais críticas, junto a ribeiras essas deviam ser evacuadas, esta é a minha opinião. O português pensa que é o maior e que nada acontece e exemplos desses não faltam.


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 11:33)

irpsit disse:


> Já sei porque não há notícias do Gordon nos media portugueses!
> 
> Porque a água está particularmente quente na costa continental portuguesa, com a água do mar a chegar aos 20 ºC na zona norte. Isso explica tudo! Os trabalhadores das autoridades não só estão em fim de semana como estão na praia.
> 
> ...



De facto a água do mar tem estado anormalmente quente na costa ocidental. Onde as águas costumam ser frias, têm estado em temperaturas muito agradáveis. Passa-se o mesmo na zona onde está o Gordon? Ou seja, será que águas mais quentes potenciaram o furacão?


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 11:34)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, tudo muito calmo. Falei com algumas pessoas que têm festas de anos, festas de freguesias, e vão na mesma: "ehhh vai passar ao lado, não vai acontecer nada". É o que dizem.

Em termos de medidas, só se as pessoas estão a tomá-las em casa, porque não vejo nada na rua. Verdade que não estive no centro ontem, mas, não acredito muito que estejam a tomar medidas. Sei que os barcos passaram a ficar "guardados" nas docas e que a Atlanticoline cancelou todas as ligações.

Para quem é de fora, aqui está um site onde podem ver pelas câmaras vários pontos da ilha de são miguel. 
http://spotazores.com/


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 11:38)

creio que essa concentração são trovoadas pois o mar está quente na zona. Parece-me muito desorganizada a área e acho que só muito dificilmente evoluiria para uma pequena tempestade tropical. No entanto, essa trovoada por onde passar pode causar chuva temporariamente intensa e rajadas fortes.

Mas é um fenómeno localizado e desorganizado e não parece passar disso.

Já o Gordon reduziu um pouco a intensidade de cat2-3, para cat1-2. Ainda continua perigoso mas é um furacão também pequeno. Portanto qualquer área afectada será por curto tempo e será uma pequena área. Isso é relativamente boas notícias.

As últimas previsões indicam ventos constantes de 130km/h e rajadas até 160km/h, a passar na ilha de Santa Maria. Portanto esta ilha levará com o pior. Isto contando que o olho passe directamente em Santa Maria, o que parece ser o mais provável. Essa situação, mais violenta, deverá durar não mais de uma a duas horas.

São Miguel terá precipitação bastante intensa e ventos violentos de leste e depois nordeste. Portanto tomem atenção a esta direcção do vento, a acautelarem-se de árvores e das ondas do mar. Para já parece-me que apesar de levar com o furacão em cima, São Miguel estará um pouco protegida do mar, pois a maioria da população têm o mar a sul e não a norte ou leste. A situação de temporal intenso em São Miguel só deverá durar também poucas horas, e há ainda a hipótese de passar um pouco ao lado e não dar em grande coisa.

O grupo central creio que só levará com temporal mais vulgar, rajadas por vezes fortes e a chuva será a maior preocupação, mas não será nada de violento.

No entanto a trajectória do Gordon ainda não está determinada com exactidão. Se passa mais a sul ou a norte.



Snowy disse:


> Estava a reparar no mesmo no Imap...bastanta trovoada concentrada naquele "spot".
> 
> Em Ponta Delgada estamos com uma manhã bastante cinzenta mas muito calma e sossegada por enquanto.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 11:47)

De facto é um problema cultural português enorme.  

Bem, falando na prevenção prática, o importante é evacuarem as zonas mesmo em cima das ribeiras (se bem que eu ache que as inundações não deverão ser nada de anormal).

O vento será o mais importante a ter em atenção. Sabendo a direcção mais provável (vento de sudeste, leste e nordeste), é desse lado que se deve tomar cautelas face a árvores ou às ondas do mar, para quem vive em cima da praia. 

Além disso, não há nada mais a preocupar, tirando eventuais cortes de luz, é mais um dia passado em casa. Um último detalhe: conduzir também é obviamente perigoso durante o pior da tempestade.




algarvio1980 disse:


> Irpsit, aqui em Portugal, não existe política de prevenção.
> 
> No mínimo, evacuavam as pessoas que vivem perto de ribeiras, para não vir uma enxurrada e não levar uns quantos. Se estou a exagerar, se calhar não, já aconteceu no passado, se amanhã acontecer a protecção civil tem toda a responsabilidade. Já agora, quando um furacão atravessa as ilhas nas Caraíbas e a costa dos USA, as pessoas são evacuadas, aqui ninguém é evacuado nem nas zonas mais críticas, junto a ribeiras essas deviam ser evacuadas, esta é a minha opinião. O português pensa que é o maior e que nada acontece e exemplos desses não faltam.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 11:48)

Essas trovoadas estão associadas ao cavado, deve haver ali uma zona de divergência em altura devido a uma ondulação curta do Jet, supostamente é isso tudo que vai ajudar a destruir o Gordon.

Esta manhã com as primeiras imagens de dia nota-se que o Gordon já começou a ser afectado pelo shear, dá-me ideia que o ciclone nesta altura já não tem a circulação perfeitamente alinhada na vertical.


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 11:50)

irpsit disse:


> Aos membros açorianos: o que se têm passado aí esta manhã? Que se têm feito de medidas de protecção?



As declarações de ontem do Presidente do Governo Regional sobre o dispositivo montado da Protecção Civil:



> Presidente do Governo diz que meios humanos e materiais dos serviços públicos estão em alerta máximo face à aproximação do “Gordon”
> 
> O Presidente do Governo dos Açores revelou esta tarde que, face à aproximação do arquipélago da tempestade tropical “Gordon”, estão em alerta moderado todos os serviços públicos operacionais no Grupo Central e em alerta máximo os do Grupo Oriental.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...7os+p%FAblicos+est%E3o+em+alerta+m%E1ximo.htm

Agora se as pessoas estão a acautelar-se, isto já não sei, não vi qualquer movimentação especial...mas também vivo numa zona de baixo risco e não sei o que se está a fazer nas zonas problemáticas.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 11:51)

Sem mais quando não se dá o jogo do empurra em Protecção Civil e e o IM. Enfim desta vez verificou-se que a Protecção Civil está sobre o assunto e bem informado, com os Alertas antes do Próprios avisos do IM

Vamos esperar que já tenham tudo apostos, ontem tiravam as embarcações da água.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 11:52)

Se pesquisarem no Google News por Gordon, aparecem mais de uma centena de notícias em Media portugueses. Se calhar estão a exagerar um pouco não ?

http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...1.0.5.0.0.57.57.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.gfhUmQ1ZRsM


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 12:03)

Acabadinho de receber do IM:


Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.19 10:00 TUC

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-19 10:36 e 2012-08-20 10:36 Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.19 10:00 TUC O furacão Gordon encontra-se atualmente sobre a zona marítima dos Açores como categoria II, seguindo uma trajetória muito próxima da prevista e devendo enfraquecer progressivamente durante a sua aproximação as ilhas do Grupo Oriental. O centro do furacão deverá estar localizado muito próximo da ilha de S. Maria pelas 06h TUC de segunda-feira 20.Nestas condições mantém-se, de uma forma gera, as previsões do último comunicado:Para a ilha de S. Miguel, ventos médios de 90 km/h, com rajadas entre 120 e 130 km/h.Para a ilha de S. Maria, ventos médios até 130 km/h, com rajadas até 160 km/h.Está prevista precipitação intensa, trovoada e agitação marítima forte com ondas entre 14 e 16 m. Dom, 19 Ago 2012 10:36:00


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 12:05)

Uma informação importante, a maré alta será por volta das 16 horas e depois novamente às 4 horas da manhã (quando o Gordon está a chegar aos Açores). Portanto será o final da madrugada a altura mais perigosa para quem esteja junto ao mar.

A meu ver as costas mais afectadas serão a costa sul de Santa Maria e costa sudeste e nordeste de São Miguel.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 12:10)

Vince disse:


> Se pesquisarem no Google News por Gordon, aparecem mais de uma centena de notícias em Media portugueses. Se calhar estão a exagerar um pouco não ?
> 
> http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...1.0.5.0.0.57.57.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.gfhUmQ1ZRsM



Estão a haver noticias, toda a gente sabe do Gordon, e acho que ninguém quer morrer. Se fosse para evacuar as pessoas, uns 20% da ilha de São Miguel teriam de ser evacuados. 

Para além de avisar as pessoas com avisos, de dar em notícias de rádio, televisão, haver milhares de publicações na internet/páginas do fb sobre isso e emails, que mais há de se fazer? Já se anda falando deste furacão há dias, as pessoas protegem-se se quiserem, se não, que não se protejam. Acham que iam sair das suas casas se as fossem lá tirar? 



Nós aqui temos uma vantagem, os Açores levam mais frequentemente com estas intempéries que Madeira e Continente, quando elas chegam, já temos alguns erros humanos de construções corrigidos de anos anteriores. 

A minha preocupação centra-se mais com a ondulação, alguém sabe como andará a maré na altura de mais intensidade?

Edit: O autor do post anterior estava a adivinha o que me vinha na mente.


----------



## slbfever (19 Ago 2012 às 12:10)

Bom dia a todos. Tenho a sensação que muita gente está demasiado preocupado com o vento e esqueçam-se do mar...é que ondas de sul, de 14-16 metros, com a força que terá, para a Povoação por exemplo não é brincadeira! Ao concretizar-se esta previsão, meto a mão no fogo que a vila fica inundada. As ondas de sul são as piores para S. Miguel. Sem contar no que poderá chover no pico da vara (por causa da ribeira...). Até agora, acho que a Protecção Civil está a fazer um ótimo trabalho, mas sinceramente, se não evacuarem a população que reside mesmo à beira mar na costa sul(a menos de 100 metros), a meu ver, será uma grande falha. Isso, se a previsão se mantiver até a meio da tarde.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 12:13)

irpsit disse:


> Uma informação importante, a maré alta será por volta das 16 horas e depois novamente às 4 horas da manhã (quando o Gordon está a chegar aos Açores). Portanto será o final da madrugada a altura mais perigosa para quem esteja junto ao mar.










Sim, a Preia-mar é às 3 horas locais, o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques do IM/Açores já tinha referido isso ontem na SIC:

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/OY7Gpoc55mhbJHpZ0Ji0"]Diamantino Henriques, do serviÃ§o regional do Instituto de Meteorologia, sobre o  - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 12:19)

Simples, meus caros. Estámos em final de lua nova, portanto a maré alta será às 4 horas com 2.4 metros de altura, somadas aos 0.5 metros de "storm surge", isto dá uma maré alta às 4 horas da manhã de quase 3 metros de altura e ondas até 15 metros de altura.

Eu não conheço a costa açoriana.

Imaginem então na costa sul de São Miguel, um mar 1 metro acima do nível médio de uma maré alta e viva. E somem ondas de 15 metros em cima disso.

Isto porque a maré alta (4 horas de manhã) quase coincide com a chegada do furacão (6 horas da manhã). O resto da manhã será bem melhor, porque a maré baixa surge às 10 horas da manhã, que é quando o furacão está a terminar.

Portanto entre as 3 e 6 horas da manhã de Segunda é o pior, a nível do mar.






Relembro que o perigo é apenas a coincidência da maré alta com a chegada do furacão, por a nível de "storm surge" esta é apenas 50 cm a somar-se à maré alta. Mais as ondas é claro.


slbfever disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Tenho a sensação que muita gente está demasiado preocupado com o vento e esqueçam-se do mar...é que ondas de sul, de 14-16 metros, com a força que terá, para a Povoação por exemplo não é brincadeira! Ao concretizar-se esta previsão, meto a mão no fogo que a vila fica inundada. As ondas de sul são as piores para S. Miguel. Sem contar no que poderá chover no pico da vara (por causa da ribeira...). Até agora, acho que a Protecção Civil está a fazer um ótimo trabalho, mas sinceramente, se não evacuarem a população que reside mesmo à beira mar na costa sul(a menos de 100 metros), a meu ver, será uma grande falha. Isso, se a previsão se mantiver até a meio da tarde.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 12:24)

Sim, devem evacuar quem estiver mesmo em cima do mar (a menos de 50 metros deste), e voltados a sul e em terreno facilmente inundável e baixo. 

Como disse não conheço a costa. Mas visualizem um mar meio metro acima da maré alta, e com essas ondas até 14-16 metros de altura. Isto entre as 3 e 6 horas de Segunda. São essas as 3 horas perigosas, depois disso, fica tudo muito melhor.

Sim, acrescento isto não é nenhuma situação catastrofica, não é nenhum "Katrina" mas mesmo assim é uma situação de algum perigo sério, no que toca ao mar durante essas 3 horas. Só me preocupa porque surge rapidamente durante a noite quando quase toda a gente está a dormir. Mas é uma situação curta.



slbfever disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Tenho a sensação que muita gente está demasiado preocupado com o vento e esqueçam-se do mar...é que ondas de sul, de 14-16 metros, com a força que terá, para a Povoação por exemplo não é brincadeira! Ao concretizar-se esta previsão, meto a mão no fogo que a vila fica inundada. As ondas de sul são as piores para S. Miguel. Sem contar no que poderá chover no pico da vara (por causa da ribeira...). Até agora, acho que a Protecção Civil está a fazer um ótimo trabalho, mas sinceramente, se não evacuarem a população que reside mesmo à beira mar na costa sul(a menos de 100 metros), a meu ver, será uma grande falha. Isso, se a previsão se mantiver até a meio da tarde.


----------



## karkov (19 Ago 2012 às 12:38)

Pena não haver uma câmara em directo...!


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 12:39)

@karkov

Alguém há pouco meteu este link aqui, podes usar... http://spotazores.com/


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 12:52)

Pena o site Spot Azores só ter câmaras de S.Miguel, seria interessante poder também visualizar o que se passa em S.Maria em directo.


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2012 às 12:58)

Actualização das 12h UTC:



> SUMMARY OF 800 AM AST...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...35.1N 30.7W
> ABOUT 340 MI...550 KM WSW OF SAO MIGUEL ISLAND AZORES
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 12:58)

Snowy disse:


> Pena o site Spot Azores só ter câmaras de S.Miguel, seria interessante poder também visualizar o que se passa em S.Maria em directo.



Há 2 em Santa Maria

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index10.htm
http://www.praiaformosalive.com/


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

http://www.azoreswebcams.com/santa-maria-webcam-vila-do-porto/

Vai actualizando...


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 13:05)

Vince disse:


> Há 2 em Santa Maria
> 
> http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index10.htm
> http://www.praiaformosalive.com/



Obrigada Vince  As do Climaat já as conheço, mas são frames que nem sempre são actualizadas... o praiaformosalive pede password...

Mas de qualquer forma, ainda resta ver se alguma cam irá funcionar com mau tempo...


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2012 às 13:07)

Snowy disse:


> o praiaformosalive pede password...



User: praia
PW: live


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 13:07)

Tem a pass na página principal!!! Onde escolhes a câmara


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 13:08)

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index8.htm
14 a 16 metros aqui? juntamente com a preia-mar? 
Tou pa ver como vai ser...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Ago 2012 às 13:08)

Snowy disse:


> Pena o site Spot Azores só ter câmaras de S.Miguel, seria interessante poder também visualizar o que se passa em S.Maria em directo.



Webcam de Santa Maria aqui 

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index10.htm


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2012 às 13:11)

FranciscoSR disse:


> http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index8.htm
> 14 a 16 metros aqui? juntamente com a preia-mar?
> Tou pa ver como vai ser...



Não sei para que altura de ondas foi dimensionado o molhe, mas se este aguentar, até acredito que essa zona seja das mais protegidas.



> *Furacão Gordon
> Protecção Civil pede reforço de medidas de segurança nos Açores*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores lançou neste domingo um alerta para que a população tome medidas de segurança, antes e durante a passagem do furacão Gordon pelo arquipélago.
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/Local/proteccao-civil-pede-reforco-de-medidas-de-seguranca-nos-acores-1559598


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 13:12)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISPDIADE2

Está é a estação mais actualizada no evento na Ilha de Santa Maria!


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 13:16)

Knyght disse:


> Tem a pass na página principal!!! Onde escolhes a câmara



Só agora é que consegui carregar a página principal por completo  Está um bocado lenta...de facto estão lá as passwords LoL  Os links directos das cams é que não estão a carregar por completo... provávelmente muita gente a tentar aceder.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2012 às 13:18)

Knyght disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISPDIADE2
> 
> Está é a estação mais actualizada no evento na Ilha de Santa Maria!



Mas infelizmente não tem dados de vento pelo que parece, seria interessantíssimo observar isso.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 13:24)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nas ultimas run's das 06h tanto aponta para um claro enfraquecimento do evento como também a passagem do centro na encosta Sudeste de São Miguel


----------



## Hazores (19 Ago 2012 às 13:35)

Que grande animação anda aqui neste fórum, mais concretamente aqui neste tópico.

aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, apenas o céu muito nublado. 

Apesar de já não estar acionado o alerta de furacão para o grupo central, a protecção civil continua alertando para os habitantes da ilha terem atenção.


----------



## Magnusson (19 Ago 2012 às 13:51)

Parece-me claro que o shear levou a melhor, está bem mais fraco e desorganizado.


----------



## Schakal (19 Ago 2012 às 14:01)

Por aqui (Lagoa) o vento já se faz sentir, não muito forte e alguma nebulosidade:


----------



## Pedro Maciel (19 Ago 2012 às 14:27)

Caros compatriotas Açorianos,

Amanhã (dia 20) embarco numa viagem directa Bruxelas - Ponta Delgada, com chegada cerca das 17:00. A operadora é a Jetairfly (Belga?) que está a experimentar este vôo semanal. Dadas as circunstâncias, a possibilidade de aterrar é 0%. Concerteza, o vôo vai atrasar.

A minha pergunta é, qual é a melhor hipótese de acontecer: o vôo aterra na Terceira, aterra em Sta. Maria, na Horta?

Tenho urgência em sabê-lo, já que tenho ligação para a Terceira às 20:00 (do mesmo dia 20), e por isso a alternativa de Sta. Maria é mesmo… inconveniente. Mas Terceira e Horta são boas alternativas.*Uma coisa que ajudaria saber é se já foi anunciado se os aeroportos estarão operacionais?

Daqui não consigo boas informações, agradeço qualquer resposta.
Obrigado desde já,
Pedro


----------



## nmota (19 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

Boa tarde a todos.

Novo membro do fórum, tenho acompanhado desde muito cedo aqui no fórum a evolução do Gordon e queria aproveitar para esclarecer alguns assuntos levantados.

Penso que as ondas de 14-15 metros referidas pelo instituto de meteorologia são alturas de ondas máximas (raras) o que se refere a um estado de mar com ondas de altura significativa de  7-8 metros. 
São valores de alto mar. Junto à costa a realidade pode ser muito diferente, ainda assim são ondas elevadas.

Em alguns trechos de costa onde existe concentração de energia vai ser preocupante, principalmente conjugado com a sobre-elevação da maré devido à pressão atmosférica e ventos.

Vai ser um teste forte às estruturas portuárias, principalmente em S.Miguel, onde o molhe de Ponta Delgada está um bocado "magro"....................


----------



## JPM (19 Ago 2012 às 14:41)

Em São Roque, tudo calmo, uma ligeira brise fresquinha, mas não ventoso, estamos cobertos com nuvens, mas nada de preocupante! 
Irei ficar atento, e reportando a situaçao local, sempre que possivel.


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 14:45)

Pedro Maciel disse:


> Caros compatriotas Açorianos,
> 
> Amanhã (dia 20) embarco numa viagem directa Bruxelas - Ponta Delgada, com chegada cerca das 17:00. A operadora é a Jetairfly (Belga?) que está a experimentar este vôo semanal. Dadas as circunstâncias, a possibilidade de aterrar é 0%. Concerteza, o vôo vai atrasar.
> 
> ...



Como em Santa Maria e São Miguel vai ser atingida , mais certo ficar na Terceira ou nas outras duas hipoteses o Faial ou Pico


----------



## JPM (19 Ago 2012 às 14:46)

Pedro Maciel disse:


> Caros compatriotas Açorianos,
> 
> Amanhã (dia 20) embarco numa viagem directa Bruxelas - Ponta Delgada, com chegada cerca das 17:00. A operadora é a Jetairfly (Belga?) que está a experimentar este vôo semanal. Dadas as circunstâncias, a possibilidade de aterrar é 0%. Concerteza, o vôo vai atrasar.
> 
> ...



Caro Pedro, de momento, os Aeroportos de S.Miguel, está a operar normalmente, sem ter saido nenhuma aviso de atrasso até ao momento.
Dada a hora que indicou que chega pelas 17h00, é bem provavel que venha para S.Miguel e depois parta para o seu destino final que será a Terceira.
Caso a sua viagem não se realize conforme previsto, não irá aterrar nem em S.Miguel, nem em Sta. Maria, uma vez que está previsto o Furacão atingir a ilha de Sta. Maria em cheio, é o alerta que está dado pelo Governo Regional.
Contudo aconselho-o a ir a acompanhado o evoluir da situação, e manter contacto com a companhia aerea, que eles melhor do que eu poderão indicar-lhe o ponto de situação da sua viagem.

Espero ter o ajudado.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 14:50)

Percurso e previsão do centro de passagem e a sua intensidade.
http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201208_5day.html


----------



## Unisol (19 Ago 2012 às 14:54)

Antes demais, os meus parabéns aos intervenientes deste tópico. Tem sido uma grande ajuda que tenho tido sobre a evolução do Gordon.

Neste momento encontro-me a trabalhar no Campo de Golfe da Batalha e já se nota o vento e muita nebulosidade. Vejo o mar ao fundo, parece estar calmo mas nota-se o vento lá.

Vivo na costa norte (Maia) e pelo que percebi será das zonas que menos vai sentir a força do mar, se bem que estarei muito atento e tiver oportunidade, visto que vivo um pouco perto do mar, irei postar algumas fotos da evolução do tempo pela aquela zona.

Mais uma vez parabéns por este tópico.


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 14:56)

mosteiros visto pelo Spot Azores 

http://www.spotazores.com/camaras/SMGMOS01/QXGAcurrent.jpg?


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 14:57)

Boa tarde,

Confirmei agora o vento no PE de Santa Maria manteve-se abaixo dos 10km/h entre as 0h00 e as 8h30 e tem aumentado desde então, já vai em torno dos 35km/h. Em São Miguel (nos Graminhais) está mais calmo com 15km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Confirmei agora o vento no PE de Santa Maria manteve-se abaixo dos 10km/h entre as 0h00 e as 8h30 e tem aumentado desde então, já vai em torno dos 35km/h. Em São Miguel (nos Graminhais) está mais calmo com 15km/h.
> 
> Luís Guilherme.



Deverão estar atentos que as maquinas por protecção desligam-se acima dos 25m/s sendo que será na ponta do vazio, poderá não ser uma reserva suficiente.

Abraço forte da EEM. Que não haja danos significativos, nem que haja perigo de vidas aos nossos colegas de profissão.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 15:14)

Olá Pedro,

Amanhã por volta dessa hora, já o pior da tempestade passou há bastante horas por São Miguel e Santa Maria. Estas ilhas ainda deverão estar com chuvas fortes ocasionais e algum vento por volta das 17h, mas pode ser que o seu voo consiga aterrar em São Miguel. Por precaução, não sei o que os aeroportos vão fazer.

O pior da tempestade será esta noite. Será nessa altura que qualquer voo existente será cancelado.

Quanto às ondas, sim. As ondas serão até 16 metros, mas a maioiria das ondas provavelmente só terá 8 metros. Somente ocasionalmente deverão ultrapassar os 10 metros. Mesmo assim,são ondas muito altas e somadas à maré cheia e à pequena "storm surge",poderão galgar a costa em vários pontos da costa sul das ilhas do grupo oriental.

Primeiro, será a costa sul a mais afectada, depois a costa leste, e depois a costa norte, à medida que o vento vai rodando de sudeste para nordeste.

Para já, a previsão indica que o "olho" irá passar algures entre São Miguel e Santa Maria. É nos 50km adjacentes a este, que o vento será particularmente violento. Portanto é uma estreita faixa.




Pedro Maciel disse:


> Caros compatriotas Açorianos,
> 
> Amanhã (dia 20) embarco numa viagem directa Bruxelas - Ponta Delgada, com chegada cerca das 17:00. A operadora é a Jetairfly (Belga?) que está a experimentar este vôo semanal. Dadas as circunstâncias, a possibilidade de aterrar é 0%. Concerteza, o vôo vai atrasar.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 15:20)

Assim por alto, e a julgar pelo satélite, o panorama será o seguinte:

18h de hoje- começa o vento a aumentar e a chover mais um pouco

24h- começa o período mais intenso de chuva e vento, sobretudo nas zonas voltadas a sul 

3-6h- o período de mais violência do vento (será de sudoeste-oeste na Santa Maria e sudeste-nordeste em São Miguel); é nesta altura em que o mar deverá subir consideravelmente

9h- uma rápida melhoria do tempo, mas vento ainda por vezes violento de noroeste: grande melhoria do mar, especialmente nas costas sul, mas ainda mar tempestuoso nas encostas norte e oeste

No grupo central, apesar de haver algum vento e chuva, não será nada de intenso, tirando rajadas e aguaceiros fortes ocasionais


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 15:36)

Na última previsão o centro está previsto passar junto a Santa Maria, e não entre as duas, se passar entre as 2 ilhas isso teria impacto nas previsões actuais do vento mais forte quer numa quer noutra.
Hoje o modelo GFS run das 6z tem o centro a passar entre as 2 ilhas, mas a previsão no NHC que usam múltiplos modelos costuma ser mais certeira.

Mas está para sair nova previsão dentro de minutos, vamos ver se há alguma alteração. 

Seria surreal que o centro passasse outra vez entre as 2 ilhas pois seria uma coisa ainda mais espantosa, um furacão com o mesmo nome de outro de há 6 anos com um trajecto quase idêntico ao final de milhares de milhas ir passar de novo precisamente entre 2 pequenas ilhas no meio do imenso Atlântico como passou há 6 anos, também num dia 20, seria já coincidência a mais para a minha camioneta  Começaria a acreditar em fantasmas de furacões 

Em relação às marés, nos Açores não tem grande amplitude. E a maré cheia às 03h00 locais é de 1,70m e não os 2,40 referidos anteriormente. Mas efectivamente o mar é um dos grandes motivos de atenção.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 15:55)

Já saiu o novo aviso, intensidade baixou para 85 KT, pressão subiu para 973 MB
O NHC refere na discussão que a estimativa poderá eventualmente ser generosa.
Mas mantém o Gordon a passar ainda como Furacão no grupo Oriental, e parece-me que para Santa Maria se manteriam os 70kt indicados até aqui. A haver alterações futuras, penso que seriam para rever em baixa.



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  16
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 1100 AM AST SUN AUG 19 2012
> ...


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Vince disse:


> Na última previsão o centro está previsto passar junto a Santa Maria, e não entre as duas, se passar entre as 2 ilhas isso teria impacto nas previsões actuais do vento mais forte quer numa quer noutra.
> Hoje o modelo GFS run das 6z tem o centro a passar entre as 2 ilhas, mas a previsão no NHC que usam múltiplos modelos costuma ser mais certeira.
> 
> Mas está para sair nova previsão dentro de minutos, vamos ver se há alguma alteração.
> ...



Se bem me lembro a hora também foi semenhante. 

Esperemos que passe a meio, será melhor, do que uma levar com muito...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Ago 2012 às 16:01)

Anda tudo de papo cheio a dizer que não vai ser nada e a minimizar e é assim que as coisas acontecem, o seguro morreu de velho


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 16:05)

jpmcouto disse:


> Se bem me lembro a hora também foi semenhante.



Foi semelhante sim, foi às 9z, este deve ser lá para 6z ou um pouco antes, falo do centro obviamente, pois os efeitos começam a sentir-se umas horas antes. Só se enganou no mês.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 16:07)

Furacão/Tempestade Tropical Gordon (Trajectória)






Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 16:10)

Knyght disse:


> Deverão estar atentos que as maquinas por protecção desligam-se acima dos 25m/s sendo que será na ponta do vazio, poderá não ser uma reserva suficiente.
> 
> Abraço forte da EEM. Que não haja danos significativos, nem que haja perigo de vidas aos nossos colegas de profissão.



Obrigado Knyght,

Venho agora da EDA, estive a preparar "o arsenal", rádios, lanternas, fatos de água, malas de ferramentas...até montei um rádio móvel na minha sala 

Espero que não seja nada de grave senão tenho o Director/Administração à perna


----------



## Pedro Maciel (19 Ago 2012 às 16:12)

A todos um grande obrigado pelas informações úteis. Estou convencido que a viagem terá percalços, mas nada de diferente do que as ilhas já nos habituaram. Portanto, amanhã espero por uma alcatra bem tradicional :-)

Novamente, Obrigado pela atenção,
Pedro


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 16:21)

Em Santa Maria:



> Açores: Habitações de Santa Maria estão a ser avaliadas
> 
> As condições de habitabilidade de algumas moradas de Santa Maria "sinalizadas como críticas" estão a ser avaliadas para proceder a eventuais realojamentos temporários durante a passagem do furacão Gordon por esta ilha dos Açores.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...bitacoes-de-santa-maria-estao-a-ser-avaliadas


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 16:21)

Pedro Maciel disse:


> A todos um grande obrigado pelas informações úteis. Estou convencido que a viagem terá percalços, mas nada de diferente do que as ilhas já nos habituaram. Portanto, amanhã espero por uma alcatra bem tradicional :-) Novamente, Obrigado pela atenção,
> Pedro



Acho que não deve ter nenhuma preocupação, pois às 17h00 quase de certeza que o aeroporto de Ponta Delgada já estará aberto ao tráfego, uma vez que a tempestade já terá deixado o arquipélago. Não se preocupe, porque o Gordon passará pelo Grupo Oriental ao final da madrugada/início da manhã e a sua chegada está prevista quase para o final da tarde.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 16:21)

Pedro Maciel disse:


> A todos um grande obrigado pelas informações úteis. Estou convencido que a viagem terá percalços, mas nada de diferente do que as ilhas já nos habituaram. Portanto, amanhã espero por uma alcatra bem tradicional :-)
> 
> Novamente, Obrigado pela atenção,
> Pedro



Talvez atrasem um pouco a partida conforme as condições nessa altura. Viaja do lado direito, provavelmente vão contornar o que restar do Gordon. Sempre dá para uma foto diferente para guardar mesmo que só se vejam nuvens banais 

Às 18z:


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 16:38)

Apesar de ser notório que o aspecto no visível se degradou, no infravermelho vê-se que ele ainda continua a produzir convecção profunda


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 16:39)

A Camara Municipal da Cidade da Lagoa estará em alerta a partir das 21.00 horas


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 16:48)

O Instituto de Meteorologia,IP divulgou o seguinte alerta meteorológico para o as Ilhas do Grupo Oriental dos Açores.
A partir do momento em que começar a ocorrer um significativo agravamento das condições meteorológicas, passaremos a dar informação nesta página acerca da afectação da actividade aeroportuária nos aeroportos da ANA nos Açores.

Fonte Ana - Aeroporto dos Açores 

http://www.ana.pt/pt-PT/Aeroportos/Acores/PontaDelgada/Chegadas/InformacoesVoos/Paginas/Chegadas-em-Tempo-Real.aspx


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 16:52)

NAE (período de 06H)




GFS (período de 03h)





Neste momento pela precipitação deverá ser atingido em maior intensidade a Ilha de São Miguel, sendo que Santa Maria será atingida pelo Mar mais agressivo e Ventos Muito Fortes.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 17:01)

Já comecei a sentir algum vento, não muito, mas suponho que venha de lá.


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 17:07)

Informação especial
Comunicado válido entre 2012-08-19 15:32:00 e 2012-08-20 15:32:00
Assunto: AViso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.19 15:30 TUC
O furacão Gordon encontra-se atualmente a 450 km oeste-sudoeste da ilha de S. Miguel como categoria II, deslocando-se para este-nordeste a cerca de 33 km/h. 

Prevê-se que às 06h TUC de segunda-feira dia 20 o centro do furacão esteja localizado entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e S. Maria e deverá enfraquecer para tempestade tropical nas próximas 21 horas. 

Nestas condições, prevê-se para o Grupo Oriental: 

Ventos médios até 120 km/h, com rajadas entre 140 e 160 km/h. 

Entre as 21h UTC de hoje e as 12h de amanhã, prevê-se ainda precipitação forte (valores acumulados entre 70 a 150 mm), trovoada e agitação marítima forte com ondas entre 14 e 16 m.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 17:14)

_No ngoolu daa_ para todos,


Apesar do alerta de Furacão ter sido levantado para o Grupo Central, mesmo assim, reporto que, neste momento, junto à costa sul/sueste o céu encontra-se muito nublado com a queda de alguns poucos pingos de chuva.
Digamos que o vento já tornou bastante desagradável uma ida à varanda ou ao jardim e o mar está bastante "picado", contudo, não estando muito alteroso.

A terminar, aqui vai um abraço ao valente povo de St. Maria e S. Miguel.
Protejam-se a si e aos vossos, sem esquecer os animais de estimação.
A protecção civil começa na casa de cada um.


_Nalleen e jamm_,


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2012 às 17:24)

Por Ponta Delgada já se faz sentir um aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 17:28)

Orion disse:


> Por Ponta Delgada já se faz sentir um aumento da intensidade do vento.








Ele aproxima-se rapidamente! Entretanto já perdeu o "olho" e está prestes a cair para Cat1!

*85 Kt e 973Mb

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...35.5N 29.7W
ABOUT 280 MI...450 KM WSW OF SAO MIGUEL ISLAND IN THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...160 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 75 DEGREES AT 21 MPH...33 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...973 MB...28.73 INCHES*


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

Cá está ele segundo as últimas actualizações.



 

Por aqui zona sul de S. Miguel (neste momento Vila Franca do Campo) o céu está encoberto e já deu uns pingos, mas foram breves.

O vento sopra do quadrante sudeste.

Posso dizer que por aqui as pessoas nem estão ligando muito a sério a isso. Continuam com as suas actividades diárias igual como sempre fizeram. 

Ainda hoje falei com um lavrador daqui e ele me disse que "a Comunicação Social é que quer festa" e que no tempo dele "ninguém ouvia falar na palavra furacão". "As pessoas habituavam-se àquilo que tinham. "Hoje toda a gente faz leilão e choradeira por tudo e por nada".

Enfim é a prova de como nem o nome "furacão" consegue amedrontar ou parar a vida da população local daqui.

Vamos esperar para ver.

Cumprimentos!

Enfim


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 17:32)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 16h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 46km/h;
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 28km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 5,8km/h de média.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 18:05)

*Hirlam acabadinho de sair. São 3 modelos todos apontam para entre às 03h e às 09h de amanhã Segunda-Feira para Chuva Forte em São Miguel*

Estado Actual:


> Funktop enhancement - developed by Ted Funk. Highlights intense areas of precipitation


----------



## Daniel253 (19 Ago 2012 às 18:05)

já nao era pa se sentir algum vento?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 18:07)

Telejornal RTP Açores (informação sobre o GORDON):

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/6hi1rzOJdEPpsi2byzJ1"]Telejornal 18 de agosto - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Schakal (19 Ago 2012 às 18:13)

Já se faz sentir algum vento aqui na Lagoa, o céu está muito nublado e como não poderia deixar de ser, muito silêncio nas ruas. Ninguém circula por aqui, muito mérito vai para o Presidente João Ponte  que tem deixado inúmeros avisos na sua página no facebook e está a acompanhar a situação a partir da Câmara Municipal que irá permanecer até ao dia de amanhã.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 18:19)

Daniel253 disse:


> já nao era pa se sentir algum vento?



Já está a ficar bem nublado, e o vento está cada vez mais frequente. Vivo rodeado de árvores, percebe-se bem.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 18:22)

Em Santa Maria na Praia Formosa já registou uma Rajada de 93km/h.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 18:23)

Amigos açorianos, camaras prontas.... Ok? 

Queremos imagens aqui!  Ficamos agradecidos!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2012 às 18:25)

Knyght disse:


> Em Santa Maria na Praia Formosa já registou uma Rajada de 93km/h.



O histórico dessa estação tem muita rajada que parece falsa, não querendo duvidar muito do valor, acho um bocado estranho.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Ago 2012 às 18:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Amigos açorianos, camaras prontas.... Ok?
> 
> Queremos imagens aqui!  Ficamos agradecidos!




Seria bom, termos os links das webs e EMs


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 18:33)

Knyght disse:


> Em Santa Maria na Praia Formosa já registou uma Rajada de 93km/h.



eu também duvido  da ordem do vento


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 18:37)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 17h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 50km/h;
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 37km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 3,6km/h de média.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2012 às 18:37)

SPCM1977 disse:


> eu também duvido  da ordem do vento



Voltou ao normal, possivelmente o dono a fazer manutenção ou apenas um bug.


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 18:38)




----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 18:41)

LMCG disse:


> Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 50km/h;



Esse anemómetro vai ter uma  madrugada agitada. 
Isso é um anemômetro no topo duma torre e não aos 10m, certo ?


----------



## lsalvador (19 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Seria bom, termos os links das webs e EMs



Façam um apanhado de locais que podemos ver SFF.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

GORDON continua a debilitar-se, um dos ingredientes principais vai falhando à medida que encontra águas cada vez mais frias.

* ----- Current Analysis ----- 

Date :  19 AUG 2012    Time :   164500 UTC
Lat :   35:37:55 N     Lon :   28:49:59 W
CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
4.9 / 965.1mb/ 87.4kt*






Já deverá ser Categoria I.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 18:45)

@SPCM1977, aí onde estiveram a filmar, é que não convém estar pelas 3h da manhã, o mar vai saltar.


----------



## Daniel253 (19 Ago 2012 às 18:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> GORDON continua a debilitar-se, um dos ingredientes principais vai falhando à medida que encontra águas cada vez mais frias.
> 
> * ----- Current Analysis -----
> 
> ...







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pelos vistos ja é Cat 1


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2012 às 18:49)

lsalvador disse:


> Façam um apanhado de locais que podemos ver SFF.



http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISPDIADE2 - Estação na Praia Formosa
http://www.praiaformosalive.com/live-foto - Cam Praia Formosa (Apenas de dia)
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index10.htm - Webcam Vila do Porto
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index8.htm - Webcam PDL
http://spotazores.com/mosteiros - Cam Mosteiros


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 18:50)

jpmcouto disse:


> @SPCM1977, aí onde estiveram a filmar, é que não convém estar pelas 3h da manhã, o mar vai saltar.



a filmagem não é minha , pois não convem


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 18:51)

Vince disse:


> Esse anemómetro vai ter uma  madrugada agitada.
> Isso é um anemômetro no topo duma torre e não aos 10m, certo ?



Oi Vince,

O valor que mencionei é a média das velocidades médias dos 3 anemômetros que estão à cabeça das 3 torres do parque.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Schakal (19 Ago 2012 às 18:56)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5dq82ij44&feature=plcp"]Lagoa - Antes do FuracÃ£o Gordon      - YouTube[/ame]

Aqui fica o registo gravado por mim na zona da Lagoa.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 18:57)

Sim, agora é categoria 1
Max 80kt (150 KM/H) / Min 976 MB 



> *...GORDON WEAKENS A LITTLE...CONDITIONS EXPECTED TO DETERIORATE IN
> THE EASTERN AZORES SOON...*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 18:58)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5dq82ij44&feature=youtu.be

poe só o link do youtube Schakal


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 18:59)

E ainda têm estas: http://spotazores.com/


----------



## Schakal (19 Ago 2012 às 18:59)

SPCM1977 disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-5dq82ij44&feature=youtu.be
> 
> poe só o link do youtube Schakal



Sim já coloquei correctamente. Obrigado


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 19:08)

Hurricane gordon intermediate advisory number 16a
nws national hurricane center miami fl al082012
200 pm ast sun aug 19 2012

...gordon weakens a little...conditions expected to deteriorate in
the eastern azores soon...

Summary of 200 pm ast...1800 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...35.8n 28.7w
about 220 mi...360 km sw of sao miguel island in the azores
maximum sustained winds...90 mph...150 km/h
present movement...ene or 70 degrees at 21 mph...33 km/h
minimum central pressure...976 mb...28.82 inches

watches and warnings
--------------------
changes with this advisory...

None.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 19:13)

Praia Formosa, Santa Maria, parece tudo ainda relativamente tranquilo mas mais agitado do que estava de manhã.






http://www.praiaformosalive.com/live-foto


O centro do Gordon ainda está a 350km de Santa Maria. O campo de vento do ciclone nesta altura tem como estimativa que os ventos de intensidade de furacão se expandam cerca de 50km a partir do centro, e os de intensidade de Tempestade Tropical se expandam cerca de 200km.


----------



## Goncabm (19 Ago 2012 às 19:17)

Boas,

até agora está tudo calmo para os lados da Lagoa (SUL), o vento já se nota a levantar mas nada de especial, o ceu está carregado mas nada de nuvens negras. Até ao momento ainda não começou a chover.

Vamos ver como estará por volta da meia-noite.

O pessoal está calmo no entanto reparei que existe uma maior procura de lanternas no hipermercado.


----------



## Daniel253 (19 Ago 2012 às 19:21)

Goncabm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> até agora está tudo calmo para os lados da Lagoa (SUL), o vento já se nota a levantar mas nada de especial, o ceu está carregado mas nada de nuvens negras. Até ao momento ainda não começou a chover.
> 
> ...



só espero é que isso passe bem depressa e que corra tudo bem nas duas ilhas


----------



## fablept (19 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

Já senti umas pingas grossas, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, mas ainda tudo sereno.

O mar já começa a ficar mais agitado, ficando com a cor esverdeada de tempestuoso. O meu sismometro, já está com um nível de ruído astronómico entre o período 2-5s, e o furacão ainda não passou por cá


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 19:40)

Estás são as saídas das 12h dos modelos em Weather.ul.pt


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 19:43)

Estou a ver que ainda há modelos que "dizem" que o Gordon vai passar em cheio na ilha de São Miguel...


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 19:47)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Estou a ver que ainda há modelos que "dizem" que o Gordon vai passar em cheio na ilha de São Miguel...



Também fico com essa impressão. A esta distancia temporal não deveria já haver uma quase certeza?


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Estou a ver que ainda há modelos que "dizem" que o Gordon vai passar em cheio na ilha de São Miguel...



A precipitação indica que seja em São Miguel sim, tenho colocado para ficar registado.

Todos apontam para:
-Centro do Gordon a passar à Sudeste de São Miguel
-Precipitação Forte entre às 03h e às 09h do dia 20 em São Miguel
-Ventos Muito Fortes e Agitação Marítima forte em Santa Maria


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

telegram disse:


> Também fico com essa impressão. A esta distancia temporal não deveria já haver uma quase certeza?



Lamento informar-te mas em Meteorologia nunca há certezas! 

Agora o que os modelos dizem "já pouco interessa", agora temos de seguir o satélite e radares (se existissem!  )... Chegou a hora do NowCasting!


----------



## Snowy (19 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

Parece que afinal vamos ter também o acompanhamento da RTP/A a partir das 22h00.




> A RTP/Açores emite esta noite, às 22h00 e às 00h00 (dos Açores) programas especiais de informção para acompanhar o evoluir do furacão Gordon.
> 
> Caso se justifique, serão emitidos durante a madrugada serviços informativos com imagens e informação atualizada.
> 
> ...




Fonte: http://www.rtp.pt/acores/?article=28336&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 19:55)

Os modelos nesta altura já não tem grande interesse, servem para ao longo dos dias anteriores irmos avaliando o que pode acontecer, mas agora é now-casting. 
A precipitação não depende do que vem num modelo que não pode avinhar os "humores" de um ciclone pois como vêm nas imagens de satélite, esta vai variando, oscilando, etc, depende da convecção que se forma, se está activa, se acerta em cheio nalguma zona, etc,etc. 

Pena não haver radar ...

A referencia no que toca a precipitação está dada pelo NHC, que estima um risco entre 75 a 150mm.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 20:03)

Rtp1 a dar noticias sobre...


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 20:04)

fablept disse:


> Já senti umas pingas grossas, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, mas ainda tudo sereno.
> 
> O mar já começa a ficar mais agitado, ficando com a cor esverdeada de tempestuoso.



Confirmo fablet


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 20:09)

Aviso de João António Ferreira Ponte - presidente da CML



> AVISO
> Em virtude da passagem do Furacão Gordon pela Lagoa informa-se que:
> - As viaturas estacionadas nas vias públicas junto à orla maritima, designadamente (Cruzeiro, Atalhada; Calhau d´Areia; Portinho de São Pedro; Porto dos Carrneiro; Relvinha e Biscoitos) deverão ser deslocadas para locais mais interiores e seguros - para o efeito estamos a informar (CML e PSP), porta a porta, a população residente nestes locais; Também estamos a recomendar que nas habitações que ofereçam mais exposição à ondulação, que se prevê muito forte, os seus moradores passem a próxima noite em casa de familiares ou amigos;
> - Serão instaladas grades nestas zonas para evitar a circulação de viaturas no periodo crítico de passagem do Gordon;
> - Em alguns locais, por medida de precaução foram retirados os contentores de lixo. Recomenda-se que guarde,     até amanhã, os sacos de lixo no interior das habitações


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 20:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lamento informar-te mas em Meteorologia nunca há certezas!
> 
> Agora o que os modelos dizem "já pouco interessa", agora temos de seguir o satélite e radares (se existissem!  )... Chegou a hora do NowCasting!



Por isso é que eu disse quase.


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 20:18)

Saravá comunidade,

Neste momento, na costa sul/sueste da ilha Terceira, está a chover e o mar está bastante alteroso com a ondulação a crescer de forma significativa com substancial destaque aquando do bater nas rochas... Ou seja, a ressalga marítima (no continente chamam de salmoura) já anda pelo ar. O vento já desfaz o mais "armado" dos penteados e, nesta zona, é grande o cortejo de automóveis em ritmo de passeio para observar a "fúria" do mar. E eu a pensar que os combustíveis estavam caros...

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 20:23)

O Site SpotAzores avisa: "Com a passagem do Furacão "Gordon" durante hoje à noite e o dia de amanhã, as Webcams poderão sofrer quebras de ligação, pelo que agradecemos a vossa compreensão."


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 20:31)

Soube agora que vão estar dois jipes com pessoal da RTP-Açores em São Miguel a fazer pontos de situação na tal emissão especial da RTP-A. Também enviaram pessoas para Santa Maria esta tarde. Aparentemente vão fazer diretos e tudo mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 20:32)

Alguém sabe se há alguma maneira de aceder aos dados do radar da base das Lajes? É muito frustrante não haver radar! 

Já procurei e não encontro nada!


----------



## Daniel253 (19 Ago 2012 às 20:33)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Soube agora que vão estar dois jipes com pessoal da RTP-Açores em São Miguel a fazer pontos de situação na tal emissão especial da RTP-A. Também enviaram pessoas para Santa Maria esta tarde. Aparentemente vão fazer diretos e tudo mais.




podes ver aki na net

http://tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 20:35)

Continua a enfraquecer
Vento máximo 75kt (140km/h) / pressão mínima 978mb

AL, 08, 2012081918,   , BEST,   0, 357N,  284W,  75,  978, HU


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 20:44)

Pela minha zona o céu agora está assim:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

Especial Informação - Furacão Gordon RTP Açores apartir das 22:00

http://tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 21:00)

Começou agora o Telejornal na RTP Açores:

http://www.tvtuga.com/rtp-acores/

Começa com notícias sobre o GORDON... *Não percam ...*


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 21:04)

A NOAA já retirou o satélite que motorizava a situação, resta o Eumesat e Noaa GOES normal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 21:05)

Knyght disse:


> A NOAA já retirou o satélite que motorizava a situação, resta o Eumesat e Noaa GOES normal



E sem radar!


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 21:06)

Knyght disse:


> A NOAA já retirou o satélite que motorizava a situação, resta o Eumesat e Noaa GOES normal



Alguém fez burrada e apagou o que não devia, já mandei um email para eles.
Mas ainda há este:
http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL082012


----------



## rubenpires93 (19 Ago 2012 às 21:09)

RTP INFORMAÇÃO já com diretos de vários locais nas ilhas orientais num simultâneo com a RTP AÇORES  !!

http://www.tvtuga.com/rtp-acores/


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 21:12)

Muahahah... "os jornalistas do continente é que querem sempre assim uma coisa muito em grande".

PS: a chuva já cai em São Sebastião.


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 21:14)

Gordon a 270 KM do Grupo Oriental


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 21:19)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Muahahah... "os jornalistas do continente é que querem sempre assim uma coisa muito em grande".
> 
> PS: a chuva já cai em São Sebastião.



 gostei dessa 

Sim confirmo. Aqui também já principia a cair os primeiros pingos. Tenho o feeling que vai cair tudo no mar não se preocupem


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 21:19)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Muahahah... "os jornalistas do continente é que querem sempre assim uma coisa muito em grande".
> 
> PS: a chuva já cai em São Sebastião.



Deve haver sempre alguma alma perdida que deseje que hajam aqui catastrofes, para ter notícias para dar, infelizmente. Gosto é quando a preocupação maior é sempre, chega ao continente? Mesmo quando háa uma imagem de fundo a dizer que não... Alguns chuviscos na costa norte da ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Ago 2012 às 21:25)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui na Lagoa já começa a pingar e o vento já está mais forte.


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 21:26)

Oh Senhor José Contente! Tá a gostar de dar nas vistas? Sei que está a fazer o seu trabalho, mas na rua onde vive, está um monte de galhos num passeio perto de um contentor de lixo desde hoje de manhã e ainda ninguém tirou aquilo dali. Estão à espera que chegue o mau tempo e aquela lixeira faça estragos em bens das pessoas ou que tape os sistemas de esgotos!
É que está mesmo em frente da casa dele...

PS: Ja está muito escuro em ponta delgada, e já chove.


----------



## Goncabm (19 Ago 2012 às 21:35)

Na costa sul, mais precisamente na Lagoa começou a chover.
Chuva grossa mas ainda não muito forte. O vento já se começa a sentir mas fraco.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 21:36)

Por aqui reporto chuva.


----------



## nmota (19 Ago 2012 às 21:38)

chuva e vento em Ponta Delgada

Novo comunicado do NHC

000
WTNT33 KNHC 192032
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
HURRICANE GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  17
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
500 PM AST SUN AUG 19 2012

...GORDON EXPECTED TO MOVE OVER THE EASTERN AZORES MONDAY AS A
HURRICANE...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...36.1N 27.5W
ABOUT 160 MI...255 KM SW OF SAO MIGUEL ISLAND IN THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...85 MPH...140 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 70 DEGREES AT 21 MPH...33 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...978 MB...28.88 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY...

NONE.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
* THE EASTERN AZORES

A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA. PREPARATIONS TO PROTECT LIFE AND
PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...PLEASE MONITOR
PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE GORDON WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 36.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 27.5 WEST. GORDON IS
MOVING TOWARD THE EAST-NORTHEAST NEAR 21 MPH...33 KM/H.  THIS
GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE FOR THE NEXT DAY OR
SO...WITH A GRADUAL DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED.  ON THE FORECAST
TRACK THE CENTER OF GORDON IS EXPECTED TO PASS NEAR OR OVER THE
EASTERN AZORES ON MONDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE DECREASED TO NEAR 85 MPH...140 KM/H...
WITH HIGHER GUSTS. GORDON IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE
SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE WIND SCALE.  SOME ADDITIONAL WEAKENING IS
FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS...BUT GORDON IS EXPECTED TO BE A
HURRICANE WHEN IT PASSES NEAR OR OVER THE EASTERN AZORES.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 35 MILES...55 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 125
MILES...205 KM.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 978 MB...28.88 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO REACH THE EASTERN
AZORES WITHIN THE NEXT FEW HOURS...WITH HURRICANE CONDITIONS
EXPECTED OVERNIGHT TONIGHT AND MONDAY.

RAINFALL...GORDON IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 3
TO 6 INCHES OVER THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN AZORES.

SURF...SWELLS GENERATED BY GORDON WILL CAUSE DANGEROUS SURF AND RIP
CURRENT CONDITIONS IN THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN AZORES. PLEASE
CONSULT PRODUCTS FROM YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE FOR MORE
INFORMATION.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...800 PM AST.
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM AST.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 21:44)

jpmcouto disse:


> Deve haver sempre alguma alma perdida que deseje que hajam aqui catastrofes, para ter notícias para dar, infelizmente. Gosto é quando a preocupação maior é sempre, chega ao continente? Mesmo quando háa uma imagem de fundo a dizer que não... Alguns chuviscos na costa norte da ilha de São Miguel.



Infelizmente somos sempre noticia nas estações nacionais televisivas no Continente através das intempéries...já vi até pelo facebook comentários execráveis de algumas pessoas do continente a dizerem que as ilhas deviam desaparecer de uma vez da face da terra... é lamentável mesmo. É por essas e por outras que as pessoas não podem ter outra ideia dos Açores sem ser a da parte negativa.. É uma pena mas é assim que as coisas são. 

Daqui da minha zona continuo com chuva grossa.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 21:47)

Parece que, segundo os modelos, a precipitação será bastante mais intensa em S.Miguel do que em S.Maria, devendo concentrar-se entre as 00h00 e as 09h00.
Relativamente às quantidades previstas, os modelos não são consistentes.


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 21:48)

Chuva começou na costa norte.

@Azor, já ouvi coisas parecidas, mas pronto, há maças podres em todo o lado.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 21:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece que, segundo os modelos, a precipitação será bastante mais intensa em S.Miguel do que em S.Maria, devendo concentrar-se entre as 00h00 e as 09h00.
> Relativamente às quantidades previstas, os modelos não são consistentes.
> 
> *Uma nota à parte*: o WRF *mudou as suas provisões radicalmente* esta tarde, já que ainda esta manhã faziam o furação seguir uma rota sobre o Grupo Central. Este WRF mete agora precipitação superior a 100,0 mm em três horas sobre S.Miguel (atenção, trata-se de um modelo !!!).



Uma questão: este modelo costuma ser fiável? Não será o GFS ou o ECMWF mais certeiros nestes tipos de previsão?

Grato


----------



## AzoreanShark (19 Ago 2012 às 21:54)

Estou a ouvir trovoada, ou são os típicos foguetes das festas?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 21:55)

Azor disse:


> Uma questão: este modelo costuma ser fiável? Não será o GFS ou o ECMWF mais certeiros nestes tipos de previsão?
> Grato



A melhor previsão nesta altura é a do NHC, que faz um consenso entre muitos modelos, e valida tudo com a experiência deles. O NHC fala há vários dias de precipitação entre os 75 e os 150mm.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 21:56)

jpmcouto disse:


> Estou a ouvir trovoada, ou são os típicos foguetes das festas?



Devem ser das festas. Aqui na freguesia ao lado da minha também só oiço as roqueiras das festas.


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 21:57)

jpmcouto disse:


> Estou a ouvir trovoada, ou são os típicos foguetes das festas?



Também me pareceu trovoada. Eu ia perguntar mas como não se repetiu, não disse nada.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 21:58)

Vince disse:


> A melhor previsão nesta altura é a do NHC, que faz um consenso entre muitos modelos, e valida tudo com a experiência deles. O NHC fala há vários dias de precipitação entre os 75 e os 150mm



Tava a ver ! Grato.
Vou acompanhar então


----------



## fablept (19 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

jpmcouto disse:


> Estou a ouvir trovoada, ou são os típicos foguetes das festas?



Há várias freguesias em festa, passei por S.Roque tem lá umas barraquinhas, que com um pouco mais de vento as chapas metálicas vão pelo ar.

Pior ainda é em Santa Clara, que ontem montaram as barraquinhas a pouco mais de 20mts do mar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 22:04)

A emissão especial da RTP Açores é as 22 horas deles!  Temos de aguardar mais 1 hora!


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 22:04)

fablept disse:


> Há várias freguesias em festa, passei por S.Roque tem lá umas barraquinhas, que com um pouco mais de vento as chapas metálicas vão pelo ar.
> 
> Pior ainda é em Santa Clara, que ontem montaram as barraquinhas a pouco mais de 20mts do mar.



É para a festa da Santa Clara


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 22:05)

Como posso acompanhar a previsão de precipitação esperada para as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria?
É que no NHC não consigo aceder

Muito grato!


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 22:06)

SPCM1977 disse:


> É para a festa da Santa Clara



Disseram-me que na Saúde também a procissão recolheu-se mais depressa para a igreja sob ameaça de chuva.


----------



## JPM (19 Ago 2012 às 22:10)

São Roque, em Ponta Delgada, já chove, mas fraco, já se sente algum vento, e as ondas do mar, já se nota.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 22:12)

Lembrei me agora do Ilhéu das Formigas a meio canal de S. Miguel e Sta Maria.

A preverem-se ondas dessa magnitude, o farol que lá está pode sofrer bastantes problemas. Isto se não for completamente galgado pelas ondas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2012 às 22:15)

RTP Informação em directo de Santa Maria.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 22:16)

Relativamente ao que disseram atrás, se ele mantiver esta estrutura, sim, é provável que chova mais em São Miguel que em Santa Maria, os modelos até iam mostrando isso nos últimos dias.

A convecção é mais activa a norte do centro do que a sul. Mas isso por vezes pode mudar durante algum tempo, ontem por volta desta hora a certa altura a convecção rodeou a parte sul também.


----------



## Goncabm (19 Ago 2012 às 22:17)

JPM disse:


> São Roque, em Ponta Delgada, já chove, mas fraco, já se sente algum vento, e as ondas do mar, já se nota.



É, por enquanto pode-se dizer que é uma noite normal com chuva, na lagoa agora está novamente a chover, pois já choveu e parou, mas nada de anormal.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 22:21)

Depois de dar a o Gordon como notícia de inicio no telejornal, se alguém se magoar nessas festas por causa do mau tempo, será por pura estupidez. Mas felizmente o pior da tempestade será durante a madrugada, quando quase toda a população está a dormir.

Parece agora que o olho do Gordon irá passar mais junto a São Miguel do que em Santa Maria, se não é mesmo em São Miguel. Sendo assim, será São Miguel a receber os ventos de 120-130km/h e Santa Maria com ventos de 90-100km/h.




fablept disse:


> Há várias freguesias em festa, passei por S.Roque tem lá umas barraquinhas, que com um pouco mais de vento as chapas metálicas vão pelo ar.
> 
> Pior ainda é em Santa Clara, que ontem montaram as barraquinhas a pouco mais de 20mts do mar.


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 22:25)

Dormir? lol
Acho que vou ficar bem acordado. Minha mãe é que me vai stressar para eu ir dormir


----------



## JPM (19 Ago 2012 às 22:29)

São Roque Ponta Delgada, não chove... e o vento está neste momento bastante calmo. Ouve-se no entanto as ondas do mar... Até agora nada de anormal por estas bandas!


----------



## telegram (19 Ago 2012 às 22:31)

irpsit disse:


> Depois de dar a o Gordon como notícia de inicio no telejornal, se alguém se magoar nessas festas por causa do mau tempo, será por pura estupidez. Mas felizmente o pior da tempestade será durante a madrugada, quando quase toda a população está a dormir.
> 
> Parece agora que o olho do Gordon irá passar mais junto a São Miguel do que em Santa Maria, se não é mesmo em São Miguel. Sendo assim, será São Miguel a receber os ventos de 120-130km/h e Santa Maria com ventos de 90-100km/h.



A ideia com que fiquei ao ver as noticias na RTPN é que em Santa Maria e São Miguel está tudo preparado para o Gordon. Pelo menos foi a ideia que passaram.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Ago 2012 às 22:32)

Deus queira que não haja situações de feridos, seria de lamentar. Já quanto a danos materiais, provavelmente ocorrerão.. Com tanto vento, tudo o que não estiver bem preso, lixo no chão, leve ou com boa superfície, pode voar e partir janelas..

As árvores nesta altura do ano estão bem cobertas de folhagem, são como velas num barco, levam com o vento todo e podem quebrar ramos ou tombar a árvore até pelas raízes.. Eu não deixava os carros estacionados debaixo de árvores!

Cortes de corrente eléctrica ou de telecomunicações também podem acontecer.. Provavelmente os relógios despertadores vão falhar a alguns!


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Ago 2012 às 22:32)

telegram disse:


> A ideia com que fiquei ao ver as noticias na RTPN é que em Santa Maria e São Miguel está tudo preparado para o Gordon. Pelo menos foi a ideia que passaram.



É verdade... realmente fiquei impressionado. Geralmente ficam a achar que nada se vai passar e não tomam grandes medidas. Mas, desta vez, vejo que há muita organização e prevenção.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 22:33)

JPM disse:


> São Roque Ponta Delgada, não chove... e o vento está neste momento bastante calmo. Ouve-se no entanto as ondas do mar... Até agora nada de anormal por estas bandas!



Ainda bem. Já são 9 e 30 da noite e espero que isso tudo passe ao lado, senão fico com as minhas árvores de quinta completamente destruídas. A escolher entre a chuva e o vento, olha paciência pois que venha a chuva...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

Já se disse que a tempestade terá os seus efeitos sobre terra principalmente só depois da meia-noite ...


----------



## fog (19 Ago 2012 às 22:40)

Conforme o aviso da Tropical Storm Risk emitido às 21h00 GMT:

"N Atlantic: Storm Alert issued at 19 Aug, 2012 21:00 GMT

Hurricane GORDON (AL08) is forecast to strike land to the following likelihood(s) at the given lead time(s):

Red Alert Country(s) or Province(s)
    the Azores
        probability for CAT 1 or above is 40% within 9 hours
        probability for TS is 100% within 9 hours

Yellow Alert City(s) and Town(s)
    Ponta Delgada (37.7 N, 25.7 W)
        probability for CAT 1 or above is 10% within 9 hours
        probability for TS is 95% within 9 hours

Note that
    Red Alert (Severe) is CAT 1 or above to between 31% and 100% probability.
    Yellow Alert (Elevated) is CAT 1 or above to between 10% and 30% probability, or TS to above 50% probability.
    CAT 1 means Hurricane strength winds of at least 74 mph, 119 km/h or 64 knots 1-min sustained.
    TS means Tropical Storm strength winds of at least 39 mph, 63 km/h or 34 knots 1-min sustained.

For graphical forecast information and further details please visit http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/ ".


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 22:40)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 20h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 58km/h;
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 36km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 2,2km/h de média.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Já se disse que a tempestade terá os seus efeitos sobre terra principalmente só depois da meia-noite ...
> 
> *MODELO WRF*
> 
> ...



Até fiquei admirado...
Quanto a NOAA Vince não sei se foi alguém a enganar-se na edição da página.
Indo aqui parece-me que eles estão mesmo orientando o satélite para uma situação mais junto a Costa dos EUA. http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 22:44)

In http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL082012

Produto MetoSat


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 22:45)

Infelizmente, o Gordon parece encaminhado direitinho para São Miguel. Apesar de ainda vir a ser violento já está a enfraquecer.

Espero que as árvores aguentem. Pelo menos, podes partilhar connosco aqui no fórum quais foram as árvores na tua quinta que aguentaram o temporal, e quais não aguentam, já agora para ficarmos a saber que árvores são mais resistentes ao vento e quais é as que não são.





Azor disse:


> Ainda bem. Já são 9 e 30 da noite e espero que isso tudo passe ao lado, senão fico com as minhas árvores de quinta completamente destruídas. A escolher entre a chuva e o vento, olha paciência pois que venha a chuva...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

Á medida que encontra águas mais frias, vai enfraquecendo. A sua trajectória está muito indefinida, e o IM alterou a sua previsão.

*Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.19 21:20*


> O furacão Gordon encontra-se atualmente a 255 km A sudoeste da ilha de S. Miguel como categoria I, deslocando-se para este-nordeste a cerca de 33 km/h.
> 
> Prevê-se que às 06h TUC de segunda-feira dia 20 o centro do ciclone tropical esteja localizado entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e S. Maria, devendo ter passado neste ponto a tempestade tropical.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

Knyght disse:


> In http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL082012
> 
> Produto MetoSat



O aspecto do GORDON apresenta-se bastante deteriorado, mas o NHC mantém a previsão que passará pelo grupo oriental ainda com intensidade de furacão, enfraquecendo depois para Tempestade Tropical.

Dados do GORDON no mais recente aviso do NHC, imitido às 22h(no continente, menos 1h nos Açores):



> SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...36.1N 27.5W
> ABOUT 160 MI...255 KM SW OF SAO MIGUEL ISLAND IN THE AZORES
> ...


----------



## Schakal (19 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Aqui fica o último aviso por parte da SCPCBA:



> AVISO Nº 37/2012
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o
> Instituto de Meteorologia, o furacão Gordon encontra-se atualmente a 255 km A sudoeste da ilha de S. Miguel como categoria I, deslocando-se para este-nordeste a cerca de 33 km/h.
> ...


----------



## SPCM1977 (19 Ago 2012 às 22:51)

irpsit disse:


> Infelizmente, o Gordon parece encaminhado direitinho para São Miguel. Apesar de ainda vir a ser violento já está a enfraquecer.
> 
> Espero que as árvores aguentem. Pelo menos, podes partilhar connosco aqui no fórum quais foram as árvores na tua quinta que aguentaram o temporal, e quais não aguentam, já agora para ficarmos a saber que árvores são mais resistentes ao vento e quais é as que não são.




O IM diz que vai passar perto de santa maria em que ficamos


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 22:51)

Olhando agora para o satélite dá para entender que realmente vai fazer alguma diferença entre o lado leste de São Miguel e o lado oeste, onde fica Ponta Delgada. O lado leste vai ser o que vai levar com ventos mais fortes, isto pode ser uma ligeira boa notícia para Ponta Delgada.

Isto porque a zona de mais intensidade do Gordon está relativamente concentrada em 50km à volta do olho. Esta provavelmente irá somente roçar São Miguel, tocando na parte sudeste da ilha, mas deixando Ponta Delgada somente com ventos de menos violentos de tempestade tropical.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 22:54)

SPCM1977 disse:


> O IM diz que vai passar perto de santa maria em que ficamos



Está na zona de vento e agitação marítima (Fortes) mas em precipitação não deverá ser grave.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2012 às 22:54)

A última previsão oficial indica o seguinte 



> Prevê-se que às 06h UTC de segunda-feira, dia 20, o centro do ciclone tropical esteja localizado entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria, devendo ter passado, neste ponto, a tempestade tropical.



Mas a trajectória ainda pode mudar ligeiramente, e como o Gordon se está a mover um pouco mais a ENE, o olho pode afectar mais de perto São Miguel, passando alguns kms a sul da ilha. Quanto? Ainda é difícil saber.

De qualquer modo, mesmo no pior cenário, tendo tomado as devidas precauções não é nada que os Açorianos já não tenham vivido.



SPCM1977 disse:


> O IM diz que vai passar perto de santa maria em que ficamos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 22:55)

Bom, creio que ainda tudo pode acontecer! Pode dirigir-se para Sta Maria ou São Miguel ou passar entre as 2! Nenhuma hipotese se pode descartar! Se bem que me parece que Sta Maria vai levar com ele em cheio!


----------



## joaogagodacamar (19 Ago 2012 às 22:57)

Por aqui pelas Capelas, tempo relativamente calmo. Chuviscos e um vento fresco quase impercetivel. 




SpiderVV disse:


> Á medida que encontra águas mais frias, vai enfraquecendo. A sua trajectória está muito indefinida, e o IM alterou a sua previsão.
> 
> *Aviso de Furacão - Gordon 2012.08.19 21:20*


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 22:59)

Prevenção

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9mWy-TXffk&feature=share"]Preparativos para o furacÃ£o Gordon em Rabo de Peixe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hazores (19 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

inicio do especial informação sobre o gordon na rtp açores

http://www.tvtuga.com/rtp-acores/


----------



## Schakal (19 Ago 2012 às 23:09)

Já se faz sentir umas rajadas de vento moderadas na zona da Lagoa.

A RTP-Açores está de parabéns pela transmissão dedicada ao Gordon.


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 23:11)

Bem o Dr Diamantino disse que estão a esperar mais precipitação em S. Miguel do que vento. Boa já estou safo  era o que queria ouvir. Espero que assim seja


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 23:14)

Schakal disse:


> Já se faz sentir umas rajadas de vento moderadas na zona da Lagoa.
> A RTP-Açores está de parabéns pela transmissão dedicada ao Gordon.




E o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques também esteve muito bem.


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 23:17)

Vince disse:


> E o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques também esteve muito bem.



Concordo!!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2012 às 23:20)

O meteorologista Diamantino também referiu que se trata  de um fenómeno repentino,de um momento para o outro tudo muda nas condições meteorológicas, as pessoas não devem deixar de se acautelar apenas porque chove fraco em determinado momento, pensando que já não vem nada,muitos acidentes ocorrem precisamente porque por vezes desvaloriza-se determinado evento com base nas condições/observações actuais, e depois quando querem reagir já é tarde demais...

Lá diz o bom velho ditado " mais vale prevenir que remediar "...


----------



## JPM (19 Ago 2012 às 23:26)

São Roque Ponta Delgada, já chove mas pouco. O vento nada...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 23:26)

Cortaram a emissão no link oficial! 
Ver aqui: http://www.tvdez.com/rtpacores


----------



## psilipe (19 Ago 2012 às 23:27)

RTP Açores aqui:

http://tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/


----------



## Azor (19 Ago 2012 às 23:27)

Santa Maria que se prepare esta noite.

Tenho amigos de S. Miguel que estão lá retidos esta noite porque as ligações de barco para S. Miguel foram canceladas.


----------



## GRSA (19 Ago 2012 às 23:34)

Será que vai afetar o grupo central?


----------



## fog (19 Ago 2012 às 23:36)

RTP Açores em directo:

http://tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/

(agora a passar uma telenovela)


----------



## Knyght (19 Ago 2012 às 23:37)

Agora só depois das 00:30h até logo


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2012 às 23:41)

GRSA disse:


> Será que vai afetar o grupo central?



Os avisos do IM são apenas para as ilhas do grupo oriental.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2012 às 23:44)

Knyght disse:


> Agora só depois das 00:30h até logo



Na emissão da RTP A mostraram precisamente este produto, e fiquei com a sensação que estava a reforcar o centro da depressão. Trata-se de uma estimativa do satélite mas o certo é que essa mancha vermelha paraceu posteriormente consoante o Gordon se aproxima de terra!


----------



## LMCG (19 Ago 2012 às 23:48)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 22h30 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 75km/h;
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 37km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 3,6km/h de média.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (19 Ago 2012 às 23:50)

_Salama jambo_,


Aqui na costa sul/sueste o mar já está a ribombar à grande. Vi agora algumas vagas com 6 / 7 metros, bem à vontade... O "cheiro a mar" é muito intenso (para explicar melhor, lembrem-se do cheiro das algas marinhas) e a neblina provocada pela ressalga marítima a pairar no ar é bastante considerável.
Por vezes, já se consegue ouvir em algumas partes da casa o som das marés a embater na costa.
Tentei filmar algo numa varanda, mas ficou demasiado escuro, obviamente.

Os vidros e o chão ainda não começaram a vibrar (não creio que desta vez vá acontecer), mas tenho a certeza que o mar vai galgar a terra numa zona aqui bem próxima (mas numa cota mais baixa que a minha, claro). Isso costuma acontecer frequentemente durante o Inverno e hoje será uma certeza.
Nas primeiras horas da manha, será possível averiguar isso _in loco_.

De chuva, apenas alguns pingos irrelevantes e o vento ainda não mostrou nada de substancial.

Outra coisa que reparei durante o final de tarde foi o consumar do ditado: "Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar..."

_Kwaheri_,


----------



## Fran (19 Ago 2012 às 23:59)

Bom o GFS  retirou praticamente toda a precipitação de SMG e passou-a para SMA
http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=66626


----------



## dj_teko (20 Ago 2012 às 00:05)

RTP informação já se nota bastante vento


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 00:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> e fiquei com a sensação que estava a reforcar o centro da depressão.



Há de facto alguma intensificação da convecção nos últimos frames. São das tais oscilações que pode haver.
Começo também a questionar se não se está a dirigir mais para São Miguel do que para o meio das ilhas (contorno de Santa Maria não vem nestas imagens). Mas pode ser ilusão do satélite, devido à convecção estar quase toda a norte do centro. Santa Maria deve mesmo livrar-se da chuva mais intensa, pelo menos.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 00:09)

LMCG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Velocidade média do vento às 22h30 nos PE's da EDA:
> 
> ...



Boas,

Uma das torres do PE de Santa Maria já regista um vento médio de 90km/h!

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 00:13)

Vince disse:


> Há de facto alguma intensificação da convecção nos últimos frames. São das tais oscilações que pode haver.
> *Começo também a questionar se não se está a dirigir mais para São Miguel do que para o meio das ilhas.* Mas pode ser ilusão do satélite, devido à convecção estar quase toda a norte do centro. Santa Maria deve mesmo livrar-se da chuva mais intensa, pelo menos.



Também reparei nisso há algum tempo ao ver a imagem de satélite do noaa.


----------



## fog (20 Ago 2012 às 00:20)

É muito impressionante, parece ir direito a S. Miguel...
Haverá alguém por aqui a descodificar correctamente estas imagens?



Kamikaze disse:


> Também reparei nisso há algum tempo ao ver a imagem de satélite do noaa.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2012 às 00:25)

fog disse:


> É muito impressionante, parece ir direito a S. Miguel...



Sim, é essa a sensação que dá no satélite..bastante convecção perto do centro também..


imagem das 23:00 UTC :






http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/


----------



## dunio9 (20 Ago 2012 às 00:37)

Aqui na Vila das Lajes, Praia da Vitória :

 RealFeel® 19°C
Winds E 22 km/h
Relative Humidity 88%
Dew Point 19°C
Barometric Pressure 1014 mb
Pressure Tendency Unavailable
Visibility 16 km
Sunrise 7:06 AM
Sunset 8:36 PM

Fonte : www.accuweather.com


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 00:42)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 23h30 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 84km/h;
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 40km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 3,2km/h de média.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 00:48)

Último Comunicado



> A Proteção Civil dos Açores reforçou o dispositivo na ilha de S. Miguel, sobretudo na parte leste, devido à probabilidade de o furacão Gordon atingir uma parte substancial da ilha.
> 
> Num “briefing” com o presidente do governo regional dos Açores, Carlos César, o responsável pelo Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros alertou que se tornou mais real nas últimas horas a possibilidade de a ilha de S. Miguel ser atingida em maior escala, o que obriga a reforçar das medidas previstas.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 00:53)

Estou já tão confuso com essas horas e com a trajetória! Começo a acreditar que agora só esperar para "ver".


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2012 às 01:01)

O campo de vento deverá abarcar as 2 ilhas...


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 01:07)

Acesso ao Pico Alto em Santa Maria está cortado com queda de árvores (em directo no canal 1 da RDP)


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 01:11)

Novo aviso intermédio das 00z
Mantida a velocidade do aviso anterior, centro está a 175km de São Miguel e a 140km de Santa Maria

75kt / 978 MB



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 192338
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnusson (20 Ago 2012 às 01:14)

Vince disse:


> Novo aviso intermédio das 00z
> Mantida a velocidade do aviso anterior
> 
> 75kt / 978 MB



Não era suposto baixar...?


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 01:15)

Vou acompanhar pela noite dentro


----------



## fog (20 Ago 2012 às 01:17)

Neste momento o presidente do Governo Regional, Carlos César, encontra-se na localidade de Povoação. A maior preocupação das chamadas "autoridades", prende-se com as condições do estado do mar e com a probabilidade de o curso do furacão se aproximar perigosamente da costa sul de S. Miguel danificando as infraestruturas portuárias. Daí um reforço significativa de pessoal e maquinaria em toda essa zona. Carlos César enfatiza a sua preocupação com toda a região costeira sul da ilha de S. Miguel, zelando por pessoas e bens e apelando ao alerta da população que, nas suas palavras, deve ser total.


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 01:17)

Só um pormenor que foi esquecido pelo GR dos Açores, devia ser declarado que não houvesse trabalho normal tanto no funcionalismo público como privado pelo menos na parte da manhã de hoje. Não havendo escola, o mais importante é haver o mínimo de risco na circulação das pessoas.


----------



## Magnusson (20 Ago 2012 às 01:20)

Da minha pouca experiência creio que é prematuro dizer o que o meteorologista da RTP está a dizer, que já deve chegar como tempestade tropical... Estou errado?


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 01:23)

Pois. A minha mãe, trabalha mesmo na primeira linha, na Avenida Infante D. Henrique e está com receio de,  amanhã, por volta das 8h de ir para lá trabalhar. Não sabe o que vai encontrar.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Ago 2012 às 01:23)

Magnusson disse:


> Da minha pouca experiência creio que é prematuro dizer o que o meteorologista da RTP está a dizer, que já deve chegar como tempestade tropical... Estou errado?



Sim, ele está a dizer que poderemos estar numa fase de transição de furacão para tempestade tropical. Mas tudo são previsões. Neste momento, muito vento em São Miguel e nota-se alguma agitação marítima já.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 01:23)

Magnusson disse:


> Não era suposto baixar...?



De acordo com a última previsão (das 21z) é suposto baixar até aos 60kt às 6z, daqui a 6 horas.

INIT  19/2100Z 36.1N  27.5W   75 KT  85 MPH
 12H  20/0600Z 37.3N  24.9W   60 KT  70 MPH
 24H  20/1800Z 38.8N  21.8W   50 KT  60 MPH
 36H  21/0600Z 39.2N  19.2W   40 KT  45 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
 48H  21/1800Z 39.2N  18.2W   35 KT  40 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
 72H  22/1800Z 39.0N  17.0W   25 KT  30 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
 96H  23/1800Z...DISSIPATED


----------



## JPM (20 Ago 2012 às 01:24)

Magnusson disse:


> Da minha pouca experiência creio que é prematuro dizer o que o meteorologista da RTP está a dizer, que já deve chegar como tempestade tropical... Estou errado?


Concordo... Até porque, até agora, não acertaram uma que fosse.


----------



## RenL (20 Ago 2012 às 01:25)

O mar tem vindo a subir e a boia de Ponta Delgada já regista neste momento uma altura máxima de 4,27 metros.

Podem acompanhar em: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


----------



## Magnusson (20 Ago 2012 às 01:26)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Sim, ele está a dizer que poderemos estar numa fase de transição de furacão para tempestade tropical. Mas tudo são previsões. Neste momento, muito vento em São Miguel e nota-se alguma agitação marítima já.



Pois, que está em transição é óbvio, agora, que vai chegar a São Miguel como tempestade tropical hummmmmm......


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 01:30)

De Santa Maria (Praia Formosa) reportam-me que o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, "já assobia", e com algumas rajadas que devem andar na casa dos 90km/h. A chuva aumentou um pouco de intensidade.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 01:33)

Magnusson disse:


> Pois, que está em transição é óbvio, agora, que vai chegar a São Miguel como tempestade tropical hummmmmm......



A diferença entre uma Tempestade Tropical Forte e um Furacão fraco não é assim tão relevante, podem ser apenas uns 5kt de diferença, o que interessa é a intensidade do vento, e não o nome. Interessa é saber se baixa 5, 10, 15 ou 20 até chegar mais próximo.


----------



## Magnusson (20 Ago 2012 às 01:34)

Vince disse:


> A diferença entre uma Tempestade Tropical Forte e um Furacão fraco não é assim tão relevante, podem ser apenas uns 5kt de diferença, o que interessa é a intensidade do vento, e não o nome. Interessa é saber se baixa 5, 10, 15 ou 20 até chegar mais próximo.



Pois, também tens razão


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Ago 2012 às 01:40)

*RTP Informação em directo com RTP Açores*


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 01:44)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 00h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 93km/h;
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 35km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 5,0km/h de média.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## dunio9 (20 Ago 2012 às 01:44)

Segundo o NHC está prevista chuva forte para o grupo central?
(...) HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO REACH THE EASTERN
AZORES WITHIN THE NEXT COUPLE OF HOURS...WITH HURRICANE CONDITIONS
EXPECTED BY EARLY MONDAY.

RAINFALL...GORDON IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 3
TO 6 INCHES OVER THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN AZORES.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 01:50)




----------



## JPM (20 Ago 2012 às 01:50)

São Roque, Ponta Delgada, ouve-se as ondas do mar a bom som, e já chove, com algum vento a soprar com alguma força.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2012 às 01:50)

Posicionamento em tempo real (imagem MSG actualizada de 15 em 15 minutos):







Fonte: Sat24.com

Parece que a tempestade segue rumo a S.Maria, deixando S.Miguel ao largo. Atenção especial ao vento, que tenderá a intensificar-se em S.Miguel e em S.Maria nas próximas horas, com o deslocamento da tempestade para nordeste e consequente afastamento do seu centro.

O vento também poderá ser muito forte nas ilhas do *Grupo Central*.


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 01:51)

O vento aumentou e a chuva cai novamente por aqui (Hospital Divino Espirito Santo).


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 01:53)

Chegando a Santa Maria:


----------



## Unisol (20 Ago 2012 às 02:02)

Aqui na Maia começou a chover agora. Um pequeno aguaceiro. O vento sopra com pouca intensidade e já se nota uma pequena alteração no mar.

Até agora tudo normal. Nada de alarmante.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:04)

Foi registada uma rajada de 110kms no parque eolico (vila do porto)

Aqui em S. Miguel vento já a soprar e chuva

http://www.facebook.com/lucianadesign/posts/10151160663515831


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 02:04)

Boa noite, aqui na Lagoa já começa a chover, algum vento e o mar está a intensificar-se :c

PS: O olho do furacão passará no centro, mais para S. Miguel ou mais para Sta. Maria?


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 02:06)

Segundo a Antena 1, Gordon passa a Tempestade Tropical... I wonder where did they get this idea?


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2012 às 02:08)

Segundo o ImapWeather, o Gordon está neste momento a atingir em cheio a Ilha de Santa Maria.

*Multi-Sensor Precipitacion Estimate - MPE*






Fonte: GoogleEarth/Eumetsat

*Clouds*






Fonte: ImapWeather

*Atenção ao vento, que se vai tornar muito forte ao longo das próximas duas horas, enquanto o centro do Gordon estiver ainda perto de S.Miguel e S.Maria.*


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 02:15)

Ainda é Furacão CatI ou já é Tempestade Tropical?


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 02:17)

É cat1, decrescendo de intensidade e tornando-se também mais lento na passagem para tempestade tropical logo ao sair do arquipélago.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 02:19)

Azor disse:


> Foi registada uma rajada de 110kms no parque eolico (vila do porto)
> 
> Aqui em S. Miguel vento já a soprar e chuva
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/lucianadesign/posts/10151160663515831



Vento médio no PE de Santa Maria à 1h00 111km/h, rajada 119km/h...


----------



## Unisol (20 Ago 2012 às 02:20)

Knyght disse:


> É cat1, decrescendo de intensidade e tornando-se também mais lento na passagem para tempestade tropical logo ao sair do arquipélago.



Mas na última actualização do NOAA diz que já é tempestade tropical?


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 02:20)

A câmara de ponta delgada deixou de funcionar há algum tempo em Spot Azores.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:21)

Unisol disse:


> Mas na última actualização do NOAA diz que já é tempestade tropical?



Who cares


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:22)

Knyght disse:


> É cat1, decrescendo de intensidade e tornando-se também mais lento na passagem para tempestade tropical logo ao sair do arquipélago.



Aqui pelas Eiras ilha de São Miguel, vento a soprar com algumas rajadas e chuva moderada.


----------



## Unisol (20 Ago 2012 às 02:22)

Azor disse:


> Who cares





A diferença é pouca...


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 02:23)

Isto aqui em Ponta Delgada está a começar a animar... já tenho rajadas de 20km/h e 2,2mm acumulados.


----------



## JPM (20 Ago 2012 às 02:23)

Unisol disse:


> Mas na última actualização do NOAA diz que já é tempestade tropical?


Estou neste momento com esta mesma duvida...


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:24)

Unisol disse:


> A diferença é pouca...



Sim mas acho que isso agora de momento já não importa.
Não vai ser por ele descer uma categoria a menos que a passar em cheio em cima de alguma ilha, irá fazer menos estragos. Os estragos serão idênticos.

Aqui o vento sopra mas nada de mais. Há dias de inverno que temos esta intensidade a multiplicar. O que me vai incomodar bastante será mesmo o vento. Oxalá a parte mais activa passe toda pelo mar.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 02:25)

Unisol disse:


> Mas na última actualização do NOAA diz que já é tempestade tropical?



A última classificação foi às 00z e era de 70 nós, para deixar de ser furacão tem que baixar dos 64 nós. A próxima classificação só vai ocorrer próximo das 03z, portanto se é importante, oficialmente o Gordon é um Furacão ainda.


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 02:26)

Aqui está o Link:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCMAT3+shtml/192030.shtml?


----------



## Celexi (20 Ago 2012 às 02:28)

Existe alguma webcam activa nas zonas onde o furacao ira passar?


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Ago 2012 às 02:28)

Sai a notícia de que a situação se agravou na ilha de Santa Maria 

http://expresso.sapo.pt/acoresmau-t...-ilha-de-santa-maria-governo-regional=f747769


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 02:29)

Neste momento o núcleo está em cima de Sta Maria? Vi aqui em posts anteriores...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 02:32)

Celexi disse:


> Existe alguma webcam activa nas zonas onde o furacao ira passar?



Experimenta o SpotAzores (SÃO MIGUEL) e o PraiaFormosaLive (SANTA MARIA).


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 02:33)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento o núcleo está em cima de Sta Maria? Vi aqui em posts anteriores...



Mais uma Hora e sim... O centro vai passar mais junto a Santa Maria, sendo a maior precipitação para São Miguel.






Abram a imagem façam zoom que dá para ver Santa Maria!


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:33)

Parece me que a parte mais activa vai passar rés vés ao lado Santa Maria

Continua a chover de forma moderada por S.Miguel 

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:34)

Knyght disse:


> Mais uma Hora e sim... O centro vai passar mais junto a Santa Maria, sendo a maior precipitação para São Miguel.
> 
> 
> Abram a imagem façam zoom que dá para ver Santa Maria!



 Eles nas notícias já tinham referido isso que os ventos ciclónicos iriam ser mais preocupantes em Santa Maria. Já em São Miguel será o contrário: Chuva


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 02:34)

Forno da Cal - São Roque, Ponta Delgada


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:36)

FranciscoSR disse:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...20198738.94062.100000846326627&type=1&theater
> 
> Forno da Cal - São Roque, Ponta Delgada



Isto já está assim desta maneira aí? E ainda nem chegou a maré cheia porque quando chegar, a avenida vai ser inundada. Típico já.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 02:42)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade na Lagoa, o vento a soprar mais forte e ouve-se bem o mar :c


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 02:42)

Azor disse:


> Isto já está assim desta maneira aí? E ainda nem chegou a maré cheia porque quando chegar, a avenida vai ser inundada. Típico já.





Tenho uma dúvida...o Grupo Central não devia estar em alerta ( amarelo) por precaução?


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2012 às 02:43)

O Gordon talvez continue em cat1 até atingir Sta Maria...ao que parece mantem-se muita convecção central, o que o vai ajudando a manter intensidade...tambem segundo os modelos, maior parte do shear está a deslocar-se para NE do Grupo oriental, e o mar mantem-se a 23-24ºC, o que não é assim tão mau...



Resta-me desejar sorte ao pessoal....que corra tudo bem, e que aproveitem para tirar fotos e fazer videos, porque apesar de destruidora, a força de um furacão é sempre admiravel e digna de registo


----------



## JPM (20 Ago 2012 às 02:43)

Já chove com alguma intensidade em São Roque Ponta Delgada, e o vento já se sente com alguma força.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:45)

icewoman disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida...o Grupo Central não devia estar em alerta ( amarelo) por precaução?



Sinceramente acho que devia...


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 02:49)

Azor disse:


> Sinceramente acho que devia...



Pois...inclusive numa reportagem que passou na Tv não sei se foi por lapso mas o jornalista até mencionou que tambem o Grupo Central estava em alerta ..o que não se verifica no site do IM.

No entanto uns minutos depois tambem mencionou que o alerta para a precipitaçao era laranja, quando na realidade é vermelho..enfim talvez seja por estas e por outras que muitas pessoas ja nao levam a serio o que a comunicaçao socil diz..


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 02:51)

*18,4mm* de precipitação em Sta. Maria na última hora, com vento médio de 56 km/h.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 02:51)

icewoman disse:


> Pois...inclusive numa reportagem que passou na Tv não sei se foi por lapso mas o jornalista até mencionou que tambem o Grupo Central estava em alerta ..o que não se verifica no site do IM.
> 
> No entanto uns minutos depois tambem mencionou que o alerta para a precipitaçao era laranja, quando na realidade é vermelho..enfim talvez seja por estas e por outras que muitas pessoas ja nao levam a serio o que a comunicaçao socil diz..



Subscrevo mas estas coisas dos alertas são sempre uma dor de cabeça.

A meu ver teria se justificado perfeitamente (no mínimo) um alerta amarelo para as ilhas centrais em relação ao vento, e ondulação. Mas isto sou eu a dizer. Os "experts" com certeza deverão de estar mais dentro deste assunto do que eu, mero leigo nesta matéria...


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 02:57)

"Encontro-me agora na Pousada da Juventude de S. Maria, depois da "evacuação" dos campistas para pernoitarem neste local. O tempo por cá começa a complicar com o vento forte. A precipitação ainda não é muita, mas já consigo ver pela janela uma tampa de esgoto a transbordar água para o caminho. "
Foto: Rodrigo Eloi


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 02:59)

Azor disse:


> Faço das tuas a minhas palavras mas estas coisas dos alertas são sempre uma complicação.
> 
> A meu ver teria se justificado perfeitamente (no mínimo) um alerta amarelo para as ilhas centrais em relação ao vento, e ondulação. Mas isto sou eu a dizer. Os "experts" com certeza deverão de estar mais dentro deste assunto do que eu, mero leigo nesta matéria...





Existe algum membro do forum que seja do grupo Central e esteja a reportar?


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 03:01)

"Alerta vermelho em St. Maria" - radio renascença


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 03:04)

Zapiao disse:


> "Alerta vermelho em St. Maria" - radio renascença





Mas Santa Maria já estava em alerta vermelho...menos para a trovoada..de resto era tudo red!


----------



## RenL (20 Ago 2012 às 03:05)

Começa a chover com maior intensidade e o vento a ficar mais forte nos Arrifes.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 03:05)

icewoman disse:


> Mas Santa Maria já estava em alerta vermelho...menos para a trovoada..de resto era tudo red!


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 03:05)

Sigo com 5,2mm em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## JPM (20 Ago 2012 às 03:05)

Não sei nas outras partes da Ilha de S.Miguel Açores, mas em S.Roque, já chove com bastante intensidade!!!!


----------



## RenL (20 Ago 2012 às 03:06)

LMCG disse:


> Sigo com 5,2mm em Ponta Delgada.



Como está o registo de ventos?


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 03:06)

Saudações,

Aquilo em Sta. Maria já deve estar complicado... A _live cam_ da Praia Formosa, que tenho estado a acompanhar deste o final de tarde, está a tremer como uma freira encurralada.

A outra cam deixei de acompanhar, dado que, acerta altura, apareceu uma senhora de avental sentada ao pc naquele quarto e, posteriormente, um homem em tronco nu, de boxers a falar ao telemóvel...
Também começaram a aparecer armazenados no meu computador, vídeos daquela webcam (misteriosamente) não solicitados...

O mar aqui, na costa sul/sueste, apresenta-se da mesma forma que essa foto do Facebook. Está a atingir níveis de grande espectacularidade (na verdadeira acepção da palavra), mas ainda longe do que o Charley mostrou em 92. A ondulação parece-me de sudoeste e o desfile de carros em passeio continua neste preciso momento. Nota-se que, claramente, querem ver o "show" porque chegam a um determinado ponto, dão meia-volta e vão embora no mesmo sentido.

Cumprimentos a todos os que farão noitada acompanhar o evento e aos visitantes do tópico (já vi mais de 400 assinalados).

Quanto a mim, era suposto ficar de plantão de qualquer forma. _Just in case..._


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 03:06)

Neste momento chove com muita intensidade na Lagoa, ouve-se o mar muito bravo e o vento está cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 03:09)

icewoman disse:


> Mas Santa Maria já estava em alerta vermelho...menos para a trovoada..de resto era tudo red!



Na radio renascença nao


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 03:09)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento chove com muita intensidade na Lagoa, ouve-se o mar muito bravo e o vento está cada vez mais forte.





E trovoada? nada até agora?


----------



## RenL (20 Ago 2012 às 03:09)

Chuva neste momento a roçar o torrencial


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 03:11)

RenL disse:


> Como está o registo de ventos?





Bem pessoal às 2h00 no PE de Santa Maria

173km/h média!!!
234km/h rajada!!!

Eu não quero acreditar mas são as leituras que tenho...


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 03:11)

RenL disse:


> Chuva neste momento a roçar o torrencial



O pico da precipitação estava previsto para as 03h? desculpem...com tantas alterações já não me recordo


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 03:12)

LMCG disse:


> Bem pessoal às 2h00 no PE de Santa Maria
> 
> 173km/h média!!!
> 234km/h rajada!!!
> ...



Não será erro?


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 03:13)

Segundo a Radio Atlantida, o mar já galga a terra em São Roque. Vão dar mais notícias brevemente porque vão agora até à praia grande ver como estão as coisas. http://www.radioatlantida.net/


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 03:14)

LMCG disse:


> Bem pessoal às 2h00 no PE de Santa Maria
> 
> 173km/h média!!!
> 234km/h rajada!!!
> ...



Eu acredito!

Quanto a transmissão dos Açores das 03h, isto de terem menos uma hora engana o pessoal heheheh Vamos aguardar pelas 04h hehehe

Sim por agora deve estar a passar o Centro por Santa Maria


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 03:14)

Azor disse:


> Não será erro?



Tenho as leituras de

Torre 1: 40m/s
Torre 2: 65m/s!!!!
Torre 3: 39m/s


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 03:15)

LMCG disse:


> Bem pessoal às 2h00 no PE de Santa Maria
> 
> 173km/h média!!!
> 234km/h rajada!!!
> ...



234km/h?????? inacreditavel!!!!


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Ago 2012 às 03:15)

icewoman disse:


> O pico da precipitação estava previsto para as 03h? desculpem...com tantas alterações já não me recordo



O pico da precipitação deve ser por volta das 05h locais, 06h em Lisboa penso eu.


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 03:18)

LMCG disse:


> Tenho as leituras de
> 
> Torre 1: 40m/s
> Torre 2: 65m/s!!!!
> Torre 3: 39m/s



Já tive de 40m/s no Paul da Serra. Normal visto se tratar de um furacão.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 03:18)

LMCG disse:


> Tenho as leituras de
> 
> Torre 1: 40m/s
> Torre 2: 65m/s!!!!
> Torre 3: 39m/s



Bastante! Julgo que já tivemos uma máxima cá de 240 ou 260km/h no Faial ou no Pico se não estou enganado. Isso atrás em 1986.

Seja como for espero que os vizinhos marienses não estejam em situação catastrófica


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 03:18)

Bruno Matos disse:


> O pico da precipitação deve ser por volta das 05h locais, 06h em Lisboa penso eu.



Obrigada


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:18)

E alguém que me calcule a probabilidade estatística de uma coisa destas acontecer








Serve a imagem também para mostrar que este Gordon de hoje apesar de enfraquecido tem uma melhor estrutura que o de 2006, pelo menos a nível de ventos é mais intenso

Entretanto acho que muita chuva está a cair no mar.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:20)

LMCG disse:


> 234km/h rajada!!!



Qual será o limite de vento que o design da torre suporta ?


----------



## RenL (20 Ago 2012 às 03:20)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Segundo a Radio Atlantida, o mar já galga a terra em São Roque. Vão dar mais notícias brevemente porque vão agora até à praia grande ver como estão as coisas. http://www.radioatlantida.net/



Perfeitamente normal e expectável, com a maré cheia será ainda pior e com o pico de ondulação.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Ago 2012 às 03:21)

Na Sic Notícias dizem em "Última Hora" que furacão mudou ligeiramente de direcção e atingirá São Miguel mais que o esperado.

Mas já era previsto por alguns modelos, não?


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 03:22)

Atualização na RTP Açores às 3:00H (Horas dos Açores)...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:24)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Na Sic Notícias dizem em "Última Hora" que furacão mudou ligeiramente de direcção e atingirá São Miguel mais que o esperado.



Há umas duas horas parecia nas imagens de satélite, mas agora já não, parece estar na rota prevista.
Daqui a um quarto de hora deve estar a sair novo aviso do NHC


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 03:27)

Vince disse:


> Qual será o limite de vento que o design da torre suporta ?



Não tenho isso nos meus dados técnicos, posso dizer que entra em protecção mecânica após os 25m/s, em cata-vento e com as pás na horizontal fazendo a menor resistência possível.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2012 às 03:29)

Vince disse:


> E alguém que me calcule a probabilidade estatística de uma coisa destas acontecer



Não deves ter resposta à tua pergunta.
6 anos depois (diferença de 1 mês exacto), com o mesmo nome e a passar exactamente no mesmo sítio é "bruxaria"
Sem dúvida algo que fica e ficará decerto na retina daqueles mais atentos, por muitos e muitos anos. Esperemos que apenas por este motivo e não por tragédias eventuais.

Neste momento uma palavra de *força* para os Açorianos em geral e em particular para os que vivem em São Miguel e Santa Maria.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 03:29)

Vince disse:


> Qual será o limite de vento que o design da torre suporta ?



Não sei!

Mas no PE da Graciosa no inverno 2009/2010 tivemos por 6x ventos com rajadas superiores a 180km/h e em 2 ocasiões danificou-nos as torres.
Numa delas a porta de acesso ao exterior na cabeça da torre simplesmente desapareceu, nunca a encontramos, julgo que dessa vez foi a pior... o vento chegou os 207km/h.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 03:32)

Video, vento em Santa Maria 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151160744115831


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 03:33)

Knyght disse:


> Não tenho isso nos meus dados técnicos, posso dizer que entra em protecção mecânica após os 25m/s, em cata-vento e com as pás na horizontal fazendo a menor resistência possível.



As da Graciosa entram em protecção mecânica de acordo com uma recta: durante 10s a 110km/h até aos 130km/h se for valor instantaneo.
Ex: se durante 5s tiveres 120km/h passa para bandeira.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:35)

A convecção tem diminuído de intensidade

(até às 02:45z)


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 03:38)

Santa Maria no Ponto Vermelho da Imagem:


----------



## Celexi (20 Ago 2012 às 03:42)

Pelo que da para perceber, ondas do mar com bastante intensidade na webcam de praia formosa.


----------



## Oliveiraj (20 Ago 2012 às 03:44)

Aqui pela Ilha do Faial, céu estrelado e vento nem vê-lo.


----------



## Marisitah (20 Ago 2012 às 03:45)

Acabei de ler num grupo que fizeram no Facebook que está a acompanhar também o Gordon, que estava previsto que ele daria a volta para o grupo central mas não como furacão mas sim como tempestade tropical no dia 21.
Isto é verdade?!


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 03:46)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 2h30 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 140km/h (rajada máxima por volta das 2h00 de 234km/h confirmados);
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 58km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 10,6mm acumulados.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:48)

Gordon mantém-se como Furacão (70kt/980mb) e o centro está a cerca de 70km a oeste-sudoeste de Santa Maria, só agora vai começar o vento mais intenso lá



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  18
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL082012
> 1100 PM AST SUN AUG 19 2012
> ...


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 03:48)

Vince disse:


> A convecção tem diminuído de intensidade
> 
> (até às 02:45z)



Perante este cenário podemos afirmar com alguma certeza que o pior já passou?


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:54)

Marisitah disse:


> Acabei de ler num grupo que fizeram no Facebook que está a acompanhar também o Gordon, que estava previsto que ele daria a volta para o grupo central mas não como furacão mas sim como tempestade tropical no dia 21.
> Isto é verdade?!



Não


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 03:55)

Azor disse:


> Perante este cenário podemos afirmar com alguma certeza que o pior já passou?



A convecção está a diminuir, mas pode ser um ciclo apenas. O vento parece que ainda está para piorar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 03:56)

Mais *18,3mm* em Santa Maria com vento médio de *60* km/h.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 03:57)

Vince disse:


> A convecção está a diminuir, mas pode ser um ciclo apenas. O vento parece que ainda está para piorar.



Eu digo isso porque aqui em S. Miguel a chuva já está menos, e o vento parece que está a mudar já para Nordeste, embora sem rajadas fortes.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 03:58)

Agora parou de chover na Lagoa 

Daqui a uns 2-3 min (3h00min) a RTP Açores transmitirá um "especial informação" com diretos de varias zonas.


----------



## Celexi (20 Ago 2012 às 04:00)

O especial da RTP Acabou de comecar.

edit: http://www.tvtuga.com/rtp-acores/


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 04:01)

Em Sta Maria o vento está a soprar com muita força o.O


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 04:02)

Celexi disse:


> O especial da RTP Acabou de comecar.
> 
> edit: http://www.tvtuga.com/rtp-acores/



Imagens impressionantes ao início e durante a reportagem. Tudo de bom e sorte para os Açores.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 04:04)

Azor disse:


> Eu digo isso porque aqui em S. Miguel a chuva já está menos, e o vento parece que está a mudar já para Nordeste, embora sem rajadas fortes.



Relativamente a chuva é possível, a convecçao está a diminuir, mas nem radar temos para saber bem o que se passa, aí pode não estar a chover mas noutros lados pode estar, e eu não consigo dizer que o pior já passou pois daqui a bocado a convecção pode aumentar outra vez. 

Quanto ao vento, o centro do ciclone por vezes é muito difícil de detectar à noite em ciclones que estão a ser afectados por shear pois o sistema pode estar verticalmente inclinado com o shear a afastar a convecção do centro, o NHC diz que está a sul da massa nebulosa e eles próprios vão ter dificuldade de perceber aonde está. Pelo que o pior do vento ainda está para chegar, o centro em torno do qual rodam os ventos mais intensos não estava aonde parecia que estava nas imagens de satélite que víamos. Mas será Santa Maria a levar com a pior parte.



> THE EYE DISAPPEARED ON SATELLITE IMAGERY SEVERAL HOURS AGO AND THE
> CLOUD PATTERN IS BECOMING INCREASINGLY RAGGED.  *A RECENT ASCAT PASS
> OVER THE HURRICANE SHOWED THAT THE CENTER IS LOCATED IN THE
> SOUTHWEST PART OF THE CLOUD MASS...BUT THAT THE CIRCULATION IS
> ...


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:06)

Já foi confirmada uma rajada de 174km!

informação dada na RTPAçores


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 04:11)

Em São Miguel uma das zonas mais problemáticas é a Ribeira Quente devido ao risco de derrocadas como consequência da chuva intensa. Em 1996 (salvo erro) houve uma derrocada nesta zona e houve algumas mortes


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 04:11)

icewoman disse:


> Já foi confirmada uma rajada de 174km!
> informação dada na RTPAçores



Disseram aonde foi ?


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:14)

Vince disse:


> Disseram aonde foi ?




Foi em Santa Maria, na reportagem de  abertura do directo na Rtp Açores.

a mencionar que ja estavam confirmados ventos ciclonicos..


E a vaga mais forte foi de 4m em PDL


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 04:15)

Qual foi a rajada máxima registada em Santa Maria até agora?

Já ouvi 174 km/h e também 234 km/h...


----------



## PSBullitt (20 Ago 2012 às 04:15)

icewoman disse:


> Já foi confirmada uma rajada de 174km!
> 
> informação dada na RTPAçores



Maior rajada no PÉ de Santa Maria- 190kmh


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 04:16)

icewoman disse:


> Já foi confirmada uma rajada de 174km!
> 
> informação dada na RTPAçores



Não admira, no PE de Santa Maria temos uma leitura de 234km/h!
A diferença fundamental é que o nosso anemômetro está a umas dezenas de metros do chão e num dos sítios mais ventosos da Ilha.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 04:17)

Há algum user com estaçao meteo pessoal em St Maria que possa relatar qual a pressao atmosferica?


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 04:18)

Afgdr disse:


> Qual foi a rajada máxima registada em Santa Maria até agora?
> 
> Já ouvi 174 km/h e também 234 km/h...



Os 234km/h são nas torres eólicas registam a uns quantos metros de altura e estão nos pontos mais propícios de vento. Logo não contam...


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 04:18)

PSBullitt disse:


> Maior rajada no PÉ de Santa Maria- 190kmh



Essa foi agora às 3h00... mais exactamente 190,8km/h e desta vez na torre nº1


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:19)

PSBullitt disse:


> Maior rajada no PÉ de Santa Maria- 190kmh[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> O jornalista baseado nas informações disponibilizadas referiu 174km/h.
> ...


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 04:23)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 3h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 161km/h (rajada máxima por volta das 2h00 de 234km/h confirmados);
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 60km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 10,6mm acumulados.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 04:25)

Ainda devemos apanhar cá no continente com restos desse Gordon nao? É que pelas imagens de satelite  parece que "uma lingua" caminha para cá

http://www.sat24.com/gzoom.aspx?ir=true&region=sp&x=98&y=143 com o rato "puxar" para a direita


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:26)

Parece que em Santa Maria a situação esta a agravar-se...apesar do atraso da passagem do Gordon.


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Ainda devemos apanhar cá no continente com restos desse Gordon nao? É que pelas imagens de satelite  parece que "uma lingua" caminha para cá



Estava a passar no rodapé que o Gordon não vai afetar Portugal!


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Ago 2012 às 04:28)

Zapiao disse:


> Ainda devemos apanhar cá no continente com restos desse Gordon nao? É que pelas imagens de satelite  parece que "uma lingua" caminha para cá



Não..


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 04:28)

Rajadas aumentam de intensidade aqui junto ao HDES! Está uma festa de assobios lá fora! Chuva é pouca, agora.


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:30)

O Gordon vai atingir em cheio a ilha Santa Maria como furacão ...será a ilha mais fustigada com os ventos e chuvas fortes.


Informaçao dada pelo Dr Pedro Mata na reportagem da Rtp Açores


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 04:32)

A todos uma boa noite! Que corra pelo Melhor


Pela ultima imagem do EumetSat o Gordon passa agora por Santa Maria


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 04:33)

icewoman disse:


> Estava a passar no rodapé que o Gordon não vai afetar Portugal!



Como podem ter a certeza? Nao se previa (se nao estou em erro) que nao ia assolar a ilha como furacao?


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:36)

Zapiao disse:


> Como podem ter a certeza? Nao se previa (se nao estou em erro) que nao ia assolar a ilha como furacao?





Basta analisar os posts anteriormente colocados pelos colegas com as informaçoes e as analises ,sobre a trajectoria do Gordon para verificar que não chega a Portugal.


Numa remota hipotese...chegaria muito debilitado .nada de especial..talvez alguns aguaceiros ...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 04:37)

Zapiao disse:


> Como podem ter a certeza? Nao se previa (se nao estou em erro) que nao ia assolar a ilha como furacao?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...-modelos-agosto-2012-a-6612-7.html#post337245


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:38)

Alguém sabe qual é a hora da proxima reportagem da Rtp Açores sobre o ponto de situaçao do Gordon?


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 04:38)

Pela previsão do GFS 00h de Hoje (...)


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 04:39)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 3h30 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 162km/h (com rajadas superiores a 170km/h)
(rajada máxima por volta das 2h00 de 234km/h confirmados);

Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 43km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 10,6mm acumulados.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 04:39)

Chove pouco na Lagoa e nota-se que o vento diminuiu de intensidade. O mar continua bravo o.O


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 04:41)

Santa Maria Aeroporto registou ás 3 UTC (3 Açores) vento provavelmente médio de 79 km/h com 999 hPa.

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPAZ/2012/8/20/DailyHistory.html


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2012 às 04:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Como podem ter a certeza? Nao se previa (se nao estou em erro) que nao ia assolar a ilha como furacao?



Nem mais , tem sido erros e mais erros sistematicos , sabemos que nao +e certo mas é ver estas pessoas com um avontade dizer nah nadinha disso , isso so vais passar como tempestade tropical nos açores , furacao ?? Estao doidos ...

Para isso nao diziam estas coisas com tanta certeza porque depois se acontece o contrario que credibilidade teem em dizer isso ??

Quanto ao continente é melhor dizer que é muito cedo que dizer que : nah nada disso .


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:45)

Stinger disse:


> Nem mais , tem sido erros e mais erros sistematicos , sabemos que nao +e certo mas é ver estas pessoas com um avontade dizer nah nadinha disso , isso so vais passar como tempestade tropical nos açores , furacao ?? Estao doidos ...
> 
> Para isso nao diziam estas coisas com tanta certeza porque depois se acontece o contrario que credibilidade teem em dizer isso ??
> 
> Quanto ao continente é melhor dizer que é muito cedo que dizer que : nah nada disso .



Na meteorologia ás vezes não existe certezas...mas existem previsoes baseadas em vários modelos...

Neste momento não existe nehuma previsão que indique que vá atingir o Continente.


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2012 às 04:48)

icewoman disse:


> Na meteorologia ás vezes não existe certezas...mas existem previsoes baseadas em vários modelos...
> 
> Neste momento não existe nehuma previsão que atinga o Continente.



Vai precisamente de encontro ao que disse , nada é certo e a meteorologia predomina as incertezas porque está em constante mudança evoluçao .

Dai que dizer que : nah nada disso , ou , Vai passar como tempestade tropical , ou , furacao nos açores nada disso vai logo dissipar se .

É tanta certeza que depois acontecem coisas diferentes .


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 04:49)

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=28344&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10

De acordo com o site da RTP daqui a 10 minutos haverá novo noticiário do furacão.


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Ago 2012 às 04:51)

Stinger disse:


> Vai precisamente de encontro ao que disse , nada é certo e a meteorologia predomina as incertezas porque está em constante mudança evoluçao .
> 
> Dai que dizer que : nah nada disso , ou , Vai passar como tempestade tropical , ou , furacao nos açores nada disso vai logo dissipar se .
> 
> É tanta certeza que depois acontecem coisas diferentes .



As previsões são baseadas em Modelos e neste momento não há nenhum modelo que indique isso. Logo a resposta é Não! O Gordon irá morrer entre os Açores e Portugal. 99% de certeza!


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 04:51)

Stinger disse:


> Nem mais , tem sido erros e mais erros sistematicos , sabemos que nao +e certo mas é ver estas pessoas com um avontade dizer nah nadinha disso , isso so vais passar como tempestade tropical nos açores , furacao ?? Estao doidos ...
> 
> Para isso nao diziam estas coisas com tanta certeza porque depois se acontece o contrario que credibilidade teem em dizer isso ??



Só um grande desconhecimento em Meteorologia permite fazer afirmações dessas de "erros atrás de erros". Devias se calhar por começar a aprender um pouco mais e acompanhar a dificuldade que é prever processos de intensificação e enfraquecimento de ciclones tropicais. E quanto às certezas, há até vídeos neste tópico com meteorologistas a falarem na Televisão na incerteza e dificuldades destas coisas.


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2012 às 04:53)

Bruno Matos disse:


> As previsões são baseadas em Modelos e neste momento não há nenhum modelo que indique isso. Logo a resposta é Não! O Gordon irá morrer entre os Açores e Portugal. 99% de certeza!



Acredito que sim , porem tambem nao deixo de referir que nao iria ser furacao


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 04:54)

Santa Maria com *22mm* na última hora e vento médio de *73,4 km/h.* A pressão desce a olhos vistos.


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 04:55)

Stinger disse:


> Acredito que sim , porem tambem nao deixo de referir que nao iria ser furacao



o Vince já disse tudo.


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2012 às 04:56)

Vince disse:


> Só um grande desconhecimento em Meteorologia permite fazer afirmações dessas de "erros atrás de erros". Devias se calhar por começar a aprender um pouco mais e acompanhar a dificuldade que é prever processos de intensificação e enfraquecimento de ciclones tropicais. E quanto às certezas, há até vídeos neste tópico com meteorologistas a falarem na Televisão na incerteza e dificuldades destas coisas.



Em vez de dizeres isso reve o que disse , os erros que referi foi de pessoal dizer com toda a certeza que nao , e que iria chegar como tempestade tropical e no passa nada  . E o que dizes vai de encontro ao que eu disse , nao acrescentaste nada de novo , na meteorologia á muita incerteza é natural , critiquei sim foi as certezas a 100 % que nao e que nao .


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 04:58)

Bom dia,

Recebi a informação (ainda não consegui confirmar) que o mar galgou um parque de campismo próximo da zona onde encontro-me. Esse parque de campismo está practicamente ao nível do mar e, como já tinha previsto, o mar galgou mesmo aquela zona.

Não consegui saber mais nada. A pessoa que me deu a notícia estava a passar por lá de carro e apercebeu-se de (grandes) movimentações anormais e, segundo ele, algumas jovens lavadas em lágrimas. Ele ainda acrescentou que não viu ambulâncias no local ou quaisquer viaturas de emergência, apenas grande tráfego (no parque de estacionamento) de veículos civis.

Calculo, pelo relato, que tudo limitar-se-á a um valente susto que será facilmente resolvido com algumas toalhas e um chá de camomila...

Quanto ao tempo, o vento subiu um pouco de intensidade, mas mantendo-se em valores perfeitamente banais. O céu neste momento está surpreendentemente limpo e a única água que me salpicou a cara, há poucos minutos, só mesmo fruto da ondulação que tem provocado grande quantidade de "spray" no ar. E sim, é mesmo água salgada porque estou a poucos metros da costa, mas a uma cota segura.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 05:02)

Rajadas _*superiores a 190 km/h*_ registadas disse o repórter na RTPA?


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 05:02)

Pressão nesta estação em Santa Maria:





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISPDIADE2&day=20&month=08&year=2012


----------



## Oliveiraj (20 Ago 2012 às 05:04)

Kamikaze disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Recebi a informação (ainda não consegui confirmar) que o mar galgou um parque de campismo próximo da zona onde encontro-me. Esse parque de campismo está practicamente ao nível do mar e, como já tinha previsto, o mar galgou mesmo aquela zona.
> 
> ...



Parque de campismo da Salga?


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 05:04)

Daqui reporto chuvas fortes acompanhadas por vento forte.

Parece que está piorando. Foi repentino. Chove cada vez mais forte


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 05:09)

Kamikaze... este incidente no Parque de Campismo? Na Terceira??


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 05:09)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 4h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 169km/h (com rajadas superiores a 180km/h)
(rajada máxima por volta das 2h00 de 234km/h);

Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 83km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 15,8mm acumulados.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (20 Ago 2012 às 05:11)

Já estou com algumas pequenas baixas de luzes em casa.

Vento a soprar com mais intensidade com chuva contínua e forte


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 05:11)

Enquanto uns repórteres falam em 190 km/h, outros em 174, um meteorologista do IM confirmou que até ás 3 da manhã a rajada máxima tinha sido 117 km/h em Santa Maria.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 05:12)

Azor disse:


> Já estou com algumas pequenas baixas de luzes em casa.



Não me façam sair de casa


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 05:13)

LMCG disse:


> Não me façam sair de casa



bem pessoal açoriano,,força,que corra tudo bem


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 05:13)

Deixem-me só acrescentar um dado. O repórter da RTP-A em PDL afirmou que a maior vaga foi de 4 metros.
Foi mas é uma ova!!! Medir vagas dentro de portos oceânicos protegidos por quebra-mar não vale, caraças...
O gajo dos portos confirmou aquilo com um sorriso patético na cara para ficar bem na foto porque, logo a seguir, na Ribeira Quente, a Teresa Nóbrega disse que o mar estava a galgar o molhe do porto de pesca. E 4 metros galgam aquele porto? Só se for na terra dos sonhos. Ou isso, ou estou mais bêbedo de sono que a Dulce Teixeira, que no centro de emergência do SRPCBA, tinha olheiras maiores que um São Bernardo e nem conseguia falar direito.

Desculpem a exaltação, mas tenho um pó a_ boys _que tentam passar outros por parvos...

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 05:16)

Azor disse:


> Já estou com algumas pequenas baixas de luzes em casa.



Tenho o rádio da EDA ligado aqui ao meu lado... estou a acompanhar as comunicações... por enquanto tudo sob controle.


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 05:16)

Subscrevo Kamikaze lol


----------



## figueira (20 Ago 2012 às 05:16)

isso sair de casa é mau ao não ser que corre perigo onde esta se não convem ficar por casa abraço e muita força


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 05:19)

Lagoa (4h15) - Chuva forte e vento mais forte


----------



## figueira (20 Ago 2012 às 05:20)

[Azor amigo estou na Madeira mas sei bem isso o que é tenta estar calmo sei que é dificel isso e claro que neste momento esta chover com mais entensidade e que vai continuar com essa entensidade um grande abraço e muita força


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 05:23)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Parque de campismo da Salga?



Desconfio que sim, mas só durante o dia terei certezas. Também poderá ser o dos Salgueiros. Para quem não sabe, são muito próximos.



FranciscoSR disse:


> Kamikaze... este incidente no Parque de Campismo? Na Terceira??



Sim.


----------



## RenL (20 Ago 2012 às 05:25)

Boia do climaat de Ponta Delgada acaba de registar 5,6 metros

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/dados/dadosazo.htm


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 05:31)

RenL disse:


> Boia do climaat de Ponta Delgada acaba de registar 5,6 metros
> 
> http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/dados/dadosazo.htm



Mas isso é em alto-mar. Na costa é um "jogo da bola" completamente diferente...

*A live cam da Praia Formosa deixou de emitir. Pode ter sido corte de energia, calculo.*


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 05:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Enquanto uns repórteres falam em 190 km/h, outros em 174, um meteorologista do IM confirmou que até ás 3 da manhã a rajada máxima tinha sido 117 km/h em Santa Maria.



Os 190km/h referem-se ao vento no PE da EDA...
Curiosamente a maior rajada até agora foi às 2h00 no valor de 234km/h, valor bem acima das últimas rajadas máximas que andam a rondar os 190km/h.

Será que foi erro? 
Na altura as outras 2 torres estavam com rajadas de 140km/h.

Relativamente aos 174km/h que o jornalista falou não sei...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 05:33)

Lagoa (4h35) - Está a chover com intensidade o.O


----------



## Katri (20 Ago 2012 às 05:35)

Boa noite,

Aqui na zona sul da ilha de São Miguel (Várzea - Ginetes), onde moro, o vento está bastante forte e a chover intensamente.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 05:41)

Lagoa (4h41) - Chuva bastante intensa e o vento cada vez mais forte (ouvem-se as rajadas)


----------



## Unisol (20 Ago 2012 às 05:43)

Maia 4h43 - Chuva e vento intenso!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 05:45)

995 hPa nesta estação amadora. http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISPDIADE2


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 05:51)

E a trovoada? Será que já apareceram os primeiros relampagos em Sta Maria?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 05:52)

Um impressionante vento *médio* de *93,2 km/h*, 11,7mm na última hora e *994,9 hPa*.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 05:57)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 4h30 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 94km/h (com rajadas superiores a 105km/h)
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 83km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 28,5mm acumulados.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 06:02)

_*146 km/h*_ de rajada máxima penso que em Santa Maria, actualizado pelo meteorologista do IM no noticiário das 6.


----------



## Katri (20 Ago 2012 às 06:07)

Várzea (05:03) -Chove com muita intensidade com vento muito forte também ouve-se muitas rajadas, aqui até telhas zinco que tenho lá trás no pátio, já senti a bater.
Mas trovoadas, nada!


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 06:08)

Lagoa (5h05) - Chuva intensa e vento forte; Forte ondulação.

Já há sinais de trovoada em alguma das ilhas?


----------



## Unisol (20 Ago 2012 às 06:08)

O pior ainda está para vir em S.Miguel?


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 06:18)

Unisol disse:


> O pior ainda está para vir em S.Miguel?



Parece que sim. Pelas informacoes da RTP-Açores a partir das 6h00s a situação tende a agravar-se. Realço o agravamento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 06:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> _*146 km/h*_ de rajada máxima penso que em Santa Maria, actualizado pelo meteorologista do IM no noticiário das 6.



146km/h  no aeroporto.
No PE tenho uma leitura de 234km/h e outra de 191km/h.
Os 234km/h devem ser erro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 06:19)

LMCG disse:


> 146km/h  no aeroporto.
> No PE tenho uma leitura de 234km/h e outra de 191km/h.
> Os 234km/h devem ser erro.



Exacto, no aeroporto, confirmados pelo IM.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 06:20)

Já se ouvem grandes rajadas de vento aqui na Lagoa.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 06:21)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-gordon-atlantico-2012-al08-6632.html#post336680 Curioso


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 06:23)

Boas,

Velocidade média do vento às 5h00 nos PE's da EDA:

Figueiral - Santa Maria (altitude 150m): 38km/h
Graminhais - São Miguel (altitude 950m): 83km/h.

PS: Na minha estação que tenho no quintal (ao lado da universidade) registo 34,8mm acumulados.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Daniel253 (20 Ago 2012 às 06:24)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

mesmo a frente de Santa Maria


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2012 às 06:28)

Aonde tiraste esta imagem?


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 06:29)

Duas perguntinhas:

1 - Já há registos de trovoada em alguma das ilhas?

2 - Agora Sta Maria está mais calma certo?


----------



## Oliveiraj (20 Ago 2012 às 06:31)

LMCG disse:


> 146km/h  no aeroporto.
> No PE tenho uma leitura de 234km/h e outra de 191km/h.
> Os 234km/h devem ser erro.



As altitudes são completamente diferentes, deverá ser por isso.


----------



## Daniel253 (20 Ago 2012 às 06:32)

Zapiao, aqui

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm

Afgdr, aquilo que ouvi ha pouco, agora ta calmo por uns momentos.
trovoadas ainda nao ouvi nada... so mesmo o vento






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 06:42)

Confirmo que o tempo está cada vez mais a piorar... Parece-me que o vento tende a intensificar-se, a chuva, por vezes torrencial, não pára e há uma forte ondulação (mar está a galgar).

Local: São Miguel


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 06:43)

Unisol disse:


> O pior ainda está para vir em S.Miguel?



Quanto à chuva, penso que o pior acabará dentro de pouco tempo.
O vento é que ainda não, deve estar para piorar um pouco penso, mas também deve depender das zonas.







A convecção foi arrastada para fora do centro pelo vento nos níveis altos, na imagem já é possível ver (mal) as nuvens baixas da circulação na superfície que ficou para trás. O centro nesta altura está algures em Santa Maria ou ligeiramente a norte, a pressão na Praia Formosa parou de descer e o vento rodou.
Em São Miguel vão sentir o vento mais umas horas, no leste da ilha é aonde deverá ser  ou está a ser mais forte.


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 06:46)

Afgdr disse:


> Confirmo que o tempo está cada vez mais a piorar... Parece-me que o vento tende a intensificar-se, a chuva, por vezes torrencial, não pára e há uma forte ondulação (*mar está a galgar*).
> 
> Local: São Miguel



Isso deve ser psicológico. O responsável pelos portos diz que são só 4 metros...


----------



## Daniel253 (20 Ago 2012 às 06:51)

Kamikaze disse:


> Isso deve ser psicológico. O responsável pelos portos diz que são só 4 metros...



boa noticia e k a elect ainda nao falhou mas tambem ainda nao e tarde

e que isso passe depressa


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 06:51)

Vince disse:


> Quanto à chuva, penso que o pior acabará dentro de pouco tempo.
> O vento é que ainda não, deve estar para piorar um pouco penso, mas também deve depender das zonas.
> 
> 
> ...



Parece-me que posso declarar que a Terceira deixou, oficialmente, de estar debaixo dos "flancos" do Gordon.


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 06:57)

Daniel253 disse:


> boa noticia e k a elect ainda nao falhou mas tambem ainda nao e tarde
> 
> e que isso passe depressa



Não deitem foguetes antes da festa


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 06:59)

Kamikaze disse:


> Parece-me que posso declarar que a Terceira deixou, oficialmente, de estar debaixo dos "flancos" do Gordon.



Excluindo o mar revolto, que esse não o leva o vento tão facilmente


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 06:59)

LMCG disse:


> Não deitem foguetes antes da festa



Se não, quem vai levar "lenha" é o LMCG.


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 07:01)

Vince disse:


> Excluindo o mar revolto, que esse não o leva o vento tão facilmente



Eu é que não quero dizer o quão aliviado estou.

*Post scritpum:* E, principalmente, porquê...


----------



## Daniel253 (20 Ago 2012 às 07:02)

LMCG disse:


> Não deitem foguetes antes da festa



 calma LMCG eu disse que ainda nao era tarde


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 07:10)

Aviso das 6z
Gordon ainda é Furacão, 64kt/983mb (por 1kt apenas, deve ser para as pessoas não baixarem a guarda...) e o centro está a 30km a norte de Santa Maria



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 200551
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 07:32)

Lagoa (6h30) Chuva pouco significativa e vento forte (rajadas fortes); Ondulacao forte.


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 07:35)

Esperemos então que o pior tenha passado. Foi uma noite em peso, agora é fechar os olhos por um pouco para depois começar o dia daqui a uns minutos!

As entidades estiveram muito bem, pelo que soube. Estão todos de parabéns.
E este fórum também esteve muito bem! Teve toda a madrugada grande atividade.


----------



## Daniel253 (20 Ago 2012 às 07:44)

e se nao fosse o gordon ninguem via rtp açores...

agora e esperar que ele vá pra longe...

e que so volte talvez daki a 6 anos


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 07:45)

Despeço-me com vento forte mas nada muito significativo (Lagoa). Abraço a todos.


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 07:52)

Num registo um pouco mais sério, recebi agora a informação que o mar galgou o molhe de protecção do porto de Sta. Maria. Enfrentando ventos ciclónicos, os homens lutaram para reforçar as amarras das embarcações e, segundo constou, conseguiram.
Devem ter sido os tais 4 metros. (Só se foram na piscina dele...)

Por aqui, o céu apresenta-se novamente muito nublado, o vento permanece irrelevante e o mar continua com algumas vagas dignas de registo fotográfico, mas o "splash" é um pouco menor fruto da rotação do vento para o quadrante de nordeste.

Cumprimentos aos resistentes,


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2012 às 08:53)

bom analisando o que se previa com aquilo que aconteceu e ainda com os dados que estive analisando fica um resumo:
- a precipitação que se esperava entre os 70 e os 150 mm, aconteceu os 70 mm, quer em Santa Maria quer em São Miguelel, sendo bem distribuida pelas 4 horas, nada que os açores não estejam habituados;
- o vento penso que terá tido rajadas na ordem dos 120 km, existem valores que apenas podem estar errados, 236 km/h ... hummm
- trovoada? Acho que ninguém a viu;

Portanto acho que não se pode dizer os que modelos falharem esteve dentro do normal, mas em resumo tal como acreditava no inicio, a diferença nesta tempestade para outras foi na ondulação, porque de resto nada de excepcional !


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2012 às 09:05)

Bons dias, 

felizmente o Furacão não teve consequências muito graves à sua passagem pelas ilhas, mar alteroso,chuva forte mas bem distribuída pelas horas e rajadas de vento muito fortes, contudo, esse valor de *236 Km/h* levanta-me muitas dúvidas quanto à sua veracidade... parece-me algo excessivo, mesmo sendo uma rajada ....uma leitura errada do anemómetro certamente... seria preciso um furacão mais intenso para produzir rajadas dessa natureza....


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Ago 2012 às 09:21)

Aurélio disse:


> bom analisando o que se previa com aquilo que aconteceu e ainda com os dados que estive analisando fica um resumo:
> - a precipitação que se esperava entre os 70 e os 150 mm, aconteceu os 70 mm, quer em Santa Maria quer em São Miguelel, sendo bem distribuida pelas 4 horas, nada que os açores não estejam habituados;
> - o vento penso que terá tido rajadas na ordem dos 120 km, existem valores que apenas podem estar errados, 236 km/h ... hummm
> - trovoada? Acho que ninguém a viu;
> ...



Acredito que a chuva em Sta. Maria foi superior, os ventos também. Estes de longe...

Quanto à trovoada, posso dizer por experiência própria que, durante um Furacão, a violência sonora do vento, chuva e ondulação são tão brutais que uma pessoa deixa de poder distinguir o som de um trovão e as descargas eléctricas passam practicamente despercebidas. Simplesmente, uma pessoa perde a percepção da trovoada com tal espectáculo brutal. Já presenciei vários Furacões e Tempestades Tropicais, mas nunca vi um relâmpago ou ouvi trovoada durante um(a), mas sei e tenho a certeza absoluta que existiram.

Cumprimentos a todos (sem excepção) que mantiveram este "centro de emergência online" activo e repleto de informação útil e relevante.
Voltaremos a falar aquando da próxima "desgraça à espera de acontecer"...

Até à próxima e _ohayo gozaimasu_.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2012 às 09:24)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> felizmente o Furacão não teve consequências muito graves à sua passagem pelas ilhas, mar alteroso,chuva forte mas bem distribuída pelas horas e rajadas de vento muito fortes, contudo, esse valor de *236 Km/h* levanta-me muitas dúvidas quanto à sua veracidade... parece-me algo excessivo, mesmo sendo uma rajada ....uma leitura errada do anemómetro certamente... seria preciso um furacão mais intenso para produzir rajadas dessa natureza....



Penso que já foi assunto falado por outros tópicos, nomeadamente em eventos extremos: A incerteza nalgumas medições de vento, e o erro associado dessas medições para valores mais elevados. Esse valor poderá efectivamente não estar totalmente aferido mas atenção a um pormenor. Falar de ventos médios e de ventos sustentados substancialmente inferiores não impedem que existam de forma instantânea rajadas excepcionais com valores bastante acima. Pode ser o caso... é uma rajada isolada... Mas obviamente com as devidas reservas.


----------



## AzoreanShark (20 Ago 2012 às 09:56)

Bem, tive uma boa noite de sono, acordei sinto o vento nas árvores da quinta. O céu está negro, carregado de chuva, mas não chove. Parece que tivemos sorte. 

@Icewoman, um reparo, o Gordon atingiu Portugal, já Portugal continental, já não atingirá. Açores pertencem a Portugal. 

Mais uma vez, os Açores passaram no teste, com uma boa preparação antecedente, ao contrário do que muitos previam. E ainda bem que passamos!

_Winter is coming._


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 09:58)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje de manhã: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151100733934578.463674.766294577&type=1


----------



## supercell (20 Ago 2012 às 10:00)

O furacão já passou todas as ilhas dos Açores, certo?


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2012 às 10:29)

O sistema sim, resta a ondulação que tende a normalizar no resto do dia...


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 10:50)

Eu às vezes não percebo muito bem certas pessoas no fórum. Se não passar na estação do IM é mentira, se os valores médios tiverem um x valor e existir um valor anormal é logo mentira.

Parece que nunca sentiram o *tal pré-aviso* de chuva forte, duas ou três rajadas fortes e isoladas um trovão e depois uma carga de água.

Não sei quais as máquinas instaladas no PE, mas os  Aerogeradores mais recentes têm os anemómetros ultra-sónicos...

Ainda bem que não temos noticias de pior dos Açores.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2012 às 11:02)

Knyght disse:


> Eu às vezes não percebo muito bem certas pessoas no fórum. Se não passar na estação do IM é mentira, se os valores médios tiverem um x valor e existir um valor anormal é logo mentira.
> 
> Parece que nunca sentiram o *tal pré-aviso* de chuva forte, duas ou três rajadas fortes e isoladas um trovão e depois uma carga de água.
> 
> ...



Mesmo que esse valor de 236 Km/h tivesse sido medido por alguma estação do IM eu colocaria em causa...acho demasiado elevado..as estações do IM obedecem a condições de instalação padrão rigorosas, contudo não estão livres de ocorrerem erros com os dados das mesmas,como aconteceu há dias com a Estação de Macedo de Cavaleiros se não estou em erro , em que apresentava valores de temperatura completamente irreais para a época e, sobretudo ,para as condições meteorológicas do momento. O serem estações oficiais não as torna imunes a erros ou mau funcionamento...


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Felizmente que não foi mais do que uma noite de mau tempo, até consegui dormir bem durante a noite e apenas acordei por volta das 4h a fim de me certificar que estava tudo bem e que não havia notícias de estragos ou alguma situação de risco nos locais onde tenho familiares e voltei ao sono 

Julgo que a protecção civil esteve de parabéns, tudo correu pelo melhor e espero que o facto de nada de mais ter acontecido não faça com que as pessoas relativizem a situação se ela se verificar novamente um dia destes. A prevenção nunca é demais nestas situações e se nada de grave acontece, tanto melhor. Prevenção nunca é uma perda de tempo.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2012 às 11:18)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo que esse valor de 236 Km/h tivesse sido medido por alguma estação do IM eu colocaria em causa...acho demasiado elevado..as estações do IM obedecem a condições de instalação padrão rigorosas, contudo não estão livres de ocorrerem erros com os dados das mesmas,como aconteceu há dias com a Estação de Macedo de Cavaleiros se não estou em erro , em que apresentava valores de temperatura completamente irreais para a época e, sobretudo ,para as condições meteorológicas do momento. O serem estações oficiais não as torna imunes a erros ou mau funcionamento...



Snifa, nem é preciso haver erros paralelos, os próprios erros são inerentes aos aparelhos mesmo em anemómetros ultrasónicos...

Um mero exemplo de um equipamento da Vaisala: http://www.hobeco.net/pdf/WMT50.pdf

Para 60m/s (216 km/h), que é o limite de detecção do aparelho, temos um erro de 5% na medição, ou seja 9km/h. Eu não duvido da ordem de grandeza dos valores e até admito a veracidade dos mesmos. Agora tanto para dados do IM ou para outros dados de outras instituições há que ter em atenção estes aspectos... é difícil medir condições extremas, sobretudo quando estão no limiar da própria capacidade de aquisição dos materiais em causa.


----------



## SPCM1977 (20 Ago 2012 às 11:26)

ás 5 da manha  acordei e senti algum vento


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2012 às 11:29)

vitamos disse:


> Snifa, nem é preciso haver erros paralelos, os próprios erros são inerentes aos aparelhos mesmo em anemómetros ultrasónicos...
> 
> Um mero exemplo de um equipamento da Vaisala: http://www.hobeco.net/pdf/WMT50.pdf
> 
> Para 60m/s (216 km/h), que é o limite de detecção do aparelho, temos um erro de 5% na medição, ou seja 9km/h. Eu não duvido da ordem de grandeza dos valores e até admito a veracidade dos mesmos. Agora tanto para dados do IM ou para outros dados de outras instituições há que ter em atenção estes aspectos... é difícil medir condições extremas, sobretudo quando estão no limiar da própria capacidade de aquisição dos materiais em causa.



Sim Vitamos, há sempre a margem de erro dos aparelhos. Não digo que seja completamente impossível...apenas acho alto demais, ou então alguma rajada excepcionalmente forte atingiu mesmo o anemómetro..não é impossível, apenas tenho algumas reservas na  veracidade desse valor..

236 Km/h é muita fruta...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 11:45)

Pelo que entendi, foi no topo de uma torre eólica onde o vento é sempre superior e a mesma estava aos 150 metros de altitude, pelo que pode não ser assim tão surpreendente. A única coisa mais estranha foi eventualmente o carácter isolado, mas pode acontecer.

Um dado destes pode sempre ser utilizado se fosse necessário para validar alguma coisa, teriam é que estudar as circunstâncias e fazer a respectiva redução para o vento aos 10m. Recordo-me duma palestra da EDP, REN e APMG sobre o ciclone do Oeste onde um dos intervenientes chamou a atenção que os ventos que estava a mencionar eram do topo das torres e ainda havia uma diferença significativa para os 10m. Pelo que qquando se fala destes valores na televisão deviam mencionar este pormenor, não falamos da mesma ordem de grandeza, e viu-se até ontem um dos meteorologistas numa entrevista até um pouco incomodado e a salientar que até aquele momento a maior rajada tinha sido de 112km/h.
Os menos habituados talvez não saibam, mas estes dados são importantes, tenho ideia que na reanálise pós-temporada do furacão Gordon de 2006 a intensidade do mesmo foi revista em baixa com os dados locais e eventualmente outros que foram observados. 

Mas tem que ser estações standard, a usar outros dados, os mesmos tem que ser estudados e ajustados. Neste caso teriam que estudar o equipamento, que condições havia nesse exacto momento, etc que justificasse o que registou. Num furacão com ventos médios por exemplo de 100km/h, se houver convecção violenta a esse vento soma-se o vento de outros fenómenos como downburst's e localmente o vento pode ser muito mais intenso, podem ocorrer meso-vórtices muito intensos devido à turbulência do vento, etc. 

Não é raro numa tempestade qualquer a mesma ter sido moderada em todo o lado menos numa zona qualquer com menos sorte que assistiu a mais destruição que todos as restantes. Podem não acreditar, mas após anos a acompanhar estes fenómenos, sei que a maioria das pessoas quando acaba ficam com a sensação que foi mais fraco que se esperava. A maioria, porque muita vez há uma pequena "minoria" que teve muito azar e se lixou. 

Os anemómetros das torres devem ter qualidade porque afinal o negócio delas é o vento, e a operação das mesmas, até por causa destes eventos mais extremos, depende do rigor dos dados, um registo errado dos vento podia significar a destruição da torre que como todos sabem, a partir de certa intensidade são imobilizadas. Agora, erros podem sempre acontecer em qualquer equipamento....


Há uma historia curiosa sobre estas coisas. Quando foi o infame Furacão Andrew de 1992 o NHC precisava de dados para validar informação pós tempestade para fins científicos/climatológicos.
Um dos poucos dados que tinham de certo quadrante do furacão era duma rajada duma estação pessoal, que registou 184kt antes de ser destruída, tal como a casa onde estava.

Na altura o NHC comprou 3 anemómetros iguais e estudou-os (e destruí-os) em túnel de vento para aferir o rigor e margem de erro nestas condições extremas.
Como o vitamos referiu tudo tem certa margem de regular de operação e nos limites pode haver mais erro e falhas.



> The strongest gust reported from near the surface occurred in the northern eyewall a little more than a mile from the shoreline at the home of Mr. Randy Fairbank. He observed a gust of 184 kt moments before portions of a windward wall failed, preventing further observation. The hurricane also destroyed the anemometer. To evaluate the accuracy of the instrument, three anemometers of the type used by Mr. Fairbank were tested in a wind tunnel at Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University. Although the turbulent nature of the hurricane winds could not be replicated, the results of the wind tunnel tests suggest that the gust Mr. Fairbank observed was less than 184 kt and probably near 154 kt. Of course, stronger gusts may have occurred there at a later time, or at another site. Damage at that location was significantly less than the damage to similar structures located about 2 miles south of this neighborhood, implying even stronger winds than observed at this location.
> 
> Strong winds also occurred outside of the eyewall, especially in association with convective bands (Fig. 6). A peak gust to 139 kt was observed at a home near the northern end of Dade County (Fig. 5) on an anemometer of the brand used by Mr. Fairbank. Applying the reduction suggested by the wind tunnel tests to 139 kt yields an estimate close to the 115 kt peak gust (a five-second average) registered on a National Ocean Survey anemometer located not far to the east, at the coast.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/1992andrew.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 12:45)

Depois do pior ter passado e de tudo correr bem, nos Açores.  Mas deve ser uma coisa fantástica, assistir a um fenómeno destes, deve dar cá uma adrenalina. 

No Bom dia Portugal às 8 h da manhã, referiram a rajada de vento no parque eólico de 236 km/h. 

Um dia ainda vou assistir a um furacão ao vivo.


----------



## Schakal (20 Ago 2012 às 13:17)

Bom o Gordon não me correu como previsto. Era suposto eu ir atualizando a situação com vários vídeos fotos etc mas ao que parece a ZON veio para chatear 
 Deixo aqui um vídeo registado ás 6 e picos da manhã. O que mais me surpreendeu foi sem dúvida a ondulação, nesta zona é muito raro ter uma ondulação desta altitude. Quanto ao vento e precipitação, nada de anormal que já não se tenha sentido por aqui.


----------



## Pirata (20 Ago 2012 às 13:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois do pior ter passado e de tudo correr bem, nos Açores.  Mas deve ser uma coisa fantástica, assistir a um fenómeno destes, deve dar cá uma adrenalina.
> 
> No Bom dia Portugal às 8 h da manhã, referiram a rajada de vento no parque eólico de 236 km/h.
> 
> Um dia ainda vou assistir a um furacão ao vivo.



Cuidado com os desejos  . A epoca de furacoes ainda nao acabou, vamos la ver se nao aparece por ai outro Vince a caminho do algarve de novo.

Isso sim ja seriam coincidencias a mais


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2012 às 13:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois do pior ter passado e de tudo correr bem, nos Açores.  Mas deve ser uma coisa fantástica, assistir a um fenómeno destes, deve dar cá uma adrenalina.
> 
> No Bom dia Portugal às 8 h da manhã, referiram a rajada de vento no parque eólico de 236 km/h.
> 
> Um dia ainda vou assistir a um furacão ao vivo.



Foi o que eu disse a uns dias mas pouca gente me entendeu  até preferiram dormir


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Boas pessoal,

Ainda não dormi...fui chamado pelo Despacho... o PE dos Graminhais ficou KO por 3h... tivemos também telhas arrancadas e uma porta rebentada com a pressão do vento.

PS: Os 234km/h que referi no meu post das 2h00 sempre se confirmam não é?

Em breve vou colocar aqui os gráficos das velocidades nos dois PE's.

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 14:05)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ainda não dormi...fui chamado pelo Despacho... o PE dos Graminhais ficou KO por 3h... tivemos também telhas arrancadas e uma porta rebentada com a pressão do vento.
> 
> ...




Olá, hoje ouvi nas notícias esses 234 km/h de rajada máxima registada em Sta Maria.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

De ontem à tarde até agora foram 22 paginas neste topico
Resumo disto há? e do furacão?


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

Acabei de verificar agora que a rajada máxima no PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel ocorreu por volta das 5h30 com o valor de 152km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 15:49)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Acabei de verificar agora que a rajada máxima no PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel ocorreu por volta das 5h30 com o valor de 152km/h.
> 
> Luís Guilherme.



Interessante


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 16:03)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ainda não dormi...fui chamado pelo Despacho... o PE dos Graminhais ficou KO por 3h... tivemos também telhas arrancadas e uma porta rebentada com a pressão do vento.
> 
> ...







Acho que é mais interessante meter gráficos e figuras... PS: trata-se do PE dos Graminhais (rajada máxima de 152km/h)


----------



## FranciscoSR (20 Ago 2012 às 16:17)

É normal que tenha tido mais 22 páginas desde ontem. O pessoal "refugiou-se" aqui e no facebook. Eu pensava que ia ser dos únicos a fazer direta, mas tinha muita gente a fazer o mesmo. E os spots que a RTP-A fez durante a noite e madrugada ajudaram a manter a informação corrente e também a Rádio Atlantida.
Foi _engraçado_, lol. E bem bom que não houve estragos significativos.


----------



## mcpa (20 Ago 2012 às 16:18)

Vince disse:


> E alguém que me calcule a probabilidade estatística de uma coisa destas acontecer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E ainda dizem que as coincidências não existem?????????


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2012 às 16:25)

mcpa disse:


> E ainda dizem que as coincidências não existem?????????



Não existem. Um é de Setembro, o outro de Agosto. Um é categoria 2, o outro categoria 1.


----------



## Goncabm (20 Ago 2012 às 16:30)

Boas,

Felizmente o Gordon foi enfraquecendo à medida que se aproximada de Sta. Maria e S. Miguel, na Lagoa não vi nada de mais apenas algumas troncos rachados e estradas sujas de folhas e pouco mais.

Fui agora de Ponta Delgada a S. Vicente Ferreira e o que notei foram os campos de milho derrubados muito mais a Sul do que a Norte, aliás a norte já a chegar S. Vicente Ferreira nem se notava nada, à medida que nos vamos aproximando de Ponta Delgada vai piorando. Vi um campo de milho ao pé da via-rápida que estava todo partido. 

Provavelmente os que sofreram mais ainda foram os agricultores.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2012 às 16:33)

Agreste disse:


> Não existem. Um é de Setembro, o outro de Agosto. Um é categoria 2, o outro categoria 1.



1- Têm o mesmo nome
2- Passam na mesma área
3- Ambos passam num dia 20
4- Ambos passam no mesmo sitio com sintomas de forte enfraquecimento.
5- As intensidades não eram muito diferentes
6- Ambos atravessaram o arquipélago de madrugada.

Se isto não são coincidências não sei o que são...


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 16:36)

Goncabm disse:


> Provavelmente os que sofreram mais ainda foram os agricultores.



Assim parece, o Presidente do GR deu à pouco uma entrevista onde afirma que estão a fazer o levantamento dos prejuízos.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph...=61&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 16:38)

MSantos disse:


> 1- Têm o mesmo nome
> 2- Passam na mesma área
> 3- Ambos passam num dia 20
> 4- Ambos passam no mesmo sitio com sintomas de forte enfraquecimento.
> ...



E ambos, na altura que passaram sobre as 2 ilhas, eram furacões de cat 1 certo?


----------



## Goncabm (20 Ago 2012 às 16:43)

Snowy disse:


> E ambos, na altura que passaram sobre as 2 ilhas, eram furacões de cat 1 certo?



Estou coma  ideia que o anterior era Tempestade Tropical, mas não posso jurar!


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 17:02)

Goncabm disse:


> Estou coma  ideia que o anterior era Tempestade Tropical, mas não posso jurar!



Eu também já estava a ficar na dúvida, mas encontrei o tópico de 2006 do forum e este é o link da página 18 do mesmo, logo a seguir do Gordon ter passado pelas ilhas do grupo oriental.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-gordon-atlantico-2006-a-314-18.html

Ele chegou a passar mesmo como furacão Cat. 1 só que o olho felizmente passou no mar e os efeitos foram de tempestade tropical nas 2 ilhas...mas tal como desta vez, recordo-me que SMA foi também a ilha mais castigada com o vento.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 17:05)

Está visto, as coincidências existem


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 17:12)

Afgdr disse:


> Está visto, as coincidências existem




Eu acredito que são apenas coincidências 

Mas se ele daqui a 6 anos "voltar" aos Açores...aí é que já não saberei o que dizer...fenómeno "Tropical Ghost"?


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2012 às 17:20)

Snowy disse:


> Eu acredito que são apenas coincidências
> 
> Mas se ele daqui a 6 anos voltar aos Açores...aí é que já não saberei o que dizer...fenómeno "Tropical Ghost"?



Não falem no regresso "dele", vá lá, dá-me arrepios, como ontem um jornalista a dizer "O Gordon esteve cá há 6 anos, e agora voltou."

Dá-me comichão porque uma pessoa leiga que esteja a ouvir aquela reportagem fica logo à partida "formatada" de forma totalmente errada sobre o mínimo dos mínimos de conhecimento da realidade de ciclones tropicais, sem perceber a "individualidade" dos sistemas, como se de um cometa em ciclos se tratasse.
Deixou-me perturbado! 

Claro que entendi que não estás a dizer nada disso, estou só a brincar porque a tua frase me lembrou de ter ouvido isso ontem à noite na tv, mas pronto, tratem os "meninos Gordon's" como indivíduos diferentes com o mesmo nome. hehehehe


----------



## Knyght (20 Ago 2012 às 17:22)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Ainda não dormi...fui chamado pelo Despacho... o PE dos Graminhais ficou KO por 3h... tivemos também telhas arrancadas e uma porta rebentada com a pressão do vento.
> 
> ...



Os chatos dos Técnicos de Despacho não dormem hehehhehe 
Se correu tudo bem tirando uns pequenos estragados, é o que interessa 

Abraço LG


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 17:25)

Snowy disse:


> Eu acredito que são apenas coincidências
> 
> Mas se ele daqui a 6 anos voltar aos Açores...aí é que já não saberei o que dizer...fenómeno "Tropical Ghost"?



Isso já ia tornar-se estranho... Já eram coincidências a mais eheheh


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 17:28)

rozzo disse:


> Não falem no regresso "dele", vá lá, dá-me arrepios, como ontem um jornalista a dizer "O Gordon esteve cá há 6 anos, e agora voltou."
> 
> Dá-me comichão porque uma pessoa leiga que esteja a ouvir aquela reportagem fica logo à partida "formatada" de forma totalmente errada sobre o mínimo dos mínimos de conhecimento da realidade de ciclones tropicais, sem perceber a "individualidade" dos sistemas, como se de um cometa em ciclos se tratasse.
> Deixou-me perturbado!
> ...




Vale-me é vocês aqui que são a minha referência logo a seguir do NHC  É que se fosse pelos jornalistas e todas asneiras que dizem no "calor" do momento, nem tinha dormido esta noite  

Agora é regressar à rotina nos seguimentos meteorológicos 


EDIT: Já pus o "voltar" entre aspas eheheheheh


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2012 às 17:40)

rozzo disse:


> Não falem no regresso "dele", vá lá, dá-me arrepios, como ontem um jornalista a dizer "O Gordon esteve cá há 6 anos, e agora voltou."
> 
> Dá-me comichão porque uma pessoa leiga que esteja a ouvir aquela reportagem fica logo à partida "formatada" de forma totalmente errada sobre o mínimo dos mínimos de conhecimento da realidade de ciclones tropicais, sem perceber a "individualidade" dos sistemas, como se de um cometa em ciclos se tratasse.
> Deixou-me perturbado!
> ...



Para evitar este tipo de confusões é que se retiram os nomes das tempestades mais severas, apesar de nenhum dos GORDONs ter ser destrutivo no Açores penso que pelo facto de ter sido tão semelhante ao seu antecessor se poderia retirar este nome das listas, acho que qualquer um ficaria siderado se daqui a 6 anos tivéssemos aqui a falar de um novo GORDON a caminho dos Açores.

Apenas como curiosidade este foi o quarto GORDON no Atlântico, o segundo nos Açores.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 17:53)

Lido na Net, autor desconhecido



> O Gordon's quer apenas encontrar a água tónica da sua vida, disseram-lhe que o melhor gin do Atlântico era nos Açores, mas ele não fixou o local, o Peter na Horta, e entao quando chega aos Açores desorienta-se, e de tão perdido acaba por ir em frente passando na zona entre Sao Miguel e Santa Maria. Como não encontrou, tentará mais uma vez, qualquer Gordon's Gin que se preze quer acabar a carreira no Peter do Faial.


----------



## Snowy (20 Ago 2012 às 17:58)

Vince disse:


> Lido na Net, autor desconhecido



Agora que já passou, não se ouve falar de outra coisa aqui que o Gin. Até a comunicação social já entrou na brincadeira:

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=57241


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Ago 2012 às 18:57)

Companheiros, obrigado pela seguimento fantástico! 
Soube mesmo bem neste marasmo de Verão! 

Next.......


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 19:03)

Gráficos do IM relativos à pressão e vento médio em Santa Maria Aeroporto:











Um dos spots da RTP/Açores com imagens do furacão: http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=28345&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10


----------



## LMCG (20 Ago 2012 às 19:27)

Caros colegas,

As minhas desculpas pela informação dos 234km/h.

Após análise detalhada dos dados do SCADA do PE de Santa Maria, verifiquei que o valor que indiquei resultou, tanto quanto pude apurar, de um erro humano.

Passo a explicar... esta madrugada encontrava-me via VPN ligado à EDA a acompanhar os valores da velocidade do vento a partir de uma aplicação interna, chamada software de leituras, o qual é alimentado pelos operadores do Despacho manualmente a cada 30 minutos... daí o erro humano!

Esta tarde já pude efectuar o download (exportação) dos dados do SCADA pois encontro-me na EDA com acesso a outras ferramentas/redes informáticas.

De qualquer forma a diferença não é muita... em Santa Maria em vez de 234km/h foi 217km/h e em São Miguel foi 152 km/h.

Espero que não se zangem comigo... afinal eu quando coloquei a informação também não queria acreditar face à descrepância de valor em relação às outras 2 torres.

PS: na 1ª figura temos os Graminhais em São Miguel (aspecto aplicação SCADA) e na 2ª temos os dados já tratados e exportados para excel relativos às 3 torres do Figueiral em Santa Maria.

Um Abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## nmota (20 Ago 2012 às 20:17)

Já agora os dados da bóia ondógrafo em Ponta Delgada nas últimas 24h.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 23:17)

Boa noite. Duas perguntas que me surgiram:

1  Houve algum sinal de trovoada em alguma das ilhas? 

2  Há (fortes) possibilidades de ainda este ano os Açores serem fustigados com mais alguma Tempestade Tropical/algum Furacão?


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2012 às 23:41)

Afgdr disse:


> 1  Houve algum sinal de trovoada em alguma das ilhas?



Ao contrário do que a maioria das pessoas pensa, em ciclones tropicais não há muita trovoada. Ontem de manhã disse isso a uma pessoa em Santa Maria que esperava ver trovoada, e depois no final confirmou-me que não se apercebeu de um único trovão. Isso tem a ver com o núcleo quente dum ciclone tropical e da elevada quantidade de humidade  que existe em todo o sistema, das camadas baixas às altas. Apesar de num ciclone tropical termos enormes torres convectivas, as descargas eléctricas dependem do choque entre partículas de gelo, e para além do núcleo quente, o gelo mantém-se mais tempo atravessando partes mais secas da atmosfera, e no ambiente como dum ciclone tropical o gelo não sobrevive muito tempo. O Gelo forma-se sem dúvida, até muito, no topo destes Cb's tropicais (esteve mesmo na origem do acidente da Air France, voo 447) mas depois não sobrevive muito tempo a ponto de criar carga. Já tivemos vários casos por cá, desde depressões híbridas ou mesmo o complexo que gerou a tragédia na Madeira, em que havia convecção profunda mas não havia descargas eléctricas. Tem a ver com este tipo de massas de ar, muito húmidas e quentes.



Afgdr disse:


> 2  Há (fortes) possibilidades de ainda este ano os Açores serem fustigados com mais alguma Tempestade Tropical/algum Furacão?



Esta temporada está a ser curiosa, o Gordon foi até agora o ciclone tropical mais intenso no Atlântico numa região onde em Agosto não era suposto, e já em Junho tivemos o Chris que também foi um ciclone muito atípico, foi bastante invulgar, tornou-se furacao a uma latitude alta e com água a apenas 22ºC. Pelo que quem sabe, este pode ser um daqueles anos atípicos em que podemos ver coisas um pouco mais raras pelas nossas águas.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 23:46)

Vince disse:


> Ao contrário do que a maioria das pessoas pensa, em ciclones tropicais não há muita trovoada. Ontem de manhã disse isso a uma pessoa em Santa Maria que esperava ver trovoada, e depois no final confirmou-me que não se apercebeu de um único trovão. Isso tem a ver com o núcleo quente dum ciclone tropical e da elevada quantidade de humidade  que existe em todo o sistema, das camadas baixas às altas. Apesar de num ciclone tropical termos enormes torres convectivas, as descargas eléctricas dependem do choque entre partículas de gelo, e para além do núcleo quente, o gelo mantém-se mais tempo atravessando partes mais secas da atmosfera, e no ambiente como dum ciclone tropical o gelo não sobrevive muito tempo. O Gelo forma-se sem dúvida, até muito, no topo destes Cb's tropicais (esteve mesmo na origem do acidente da Air France, voo 447) mas depois não sobrevive muito tempo a ponto de criar carga. Já tivemos vários casos por cá, desde depressões híbridas ou mesmo o complexo que gerou a tragédia na Madeira, em que havia convecção profunda mas não havia descargas eléctricas. Tem a ver com este tipo de massas de ar, muito húmidas e quentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta temporada está a ser curiosa, o Gordon foi até agora o ciclone tropical mais intenso no Atlântico numa região onde em Agosto não era suposto, e já em Junho tivemos o Chris que também foi um ciclone muito atípico, foi bastante invulgar, tornou-se furacao a uma latitude alta e com água a apenas 22ºC. Pelo que quem sabe, este pode ser um daqueles anos atípicos em que podemos ver coisas um pouco mais raras pelas nossas águas.




Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos Vince! 

Este ano ainda vai supreender-nos...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2012 às 00:40)

*Algumas reportagens sobre os efeitos da passagem do Furação*


luluarte


AzoreanIsab

*Links:*

Danos do furacão Gordon (Açoriano Ocidental)


----------



## amando96 (21 Ago 2012 às 00:47)

Para arrancar árvores desde a raiz ainda é preciso boas rajadas...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Ago 2012 às 01:10)

Boa noite! Quem quiser ver registos (imagens e vídeos) da passagem do Furacão Gordon pela Ilha de São Miguel e pela Ilha de Santa Maria poderá aceder ao grupo Furacão Gordon no Facebook.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Ago 2012 às 01:15)

Link do grupo - www.facebook.com/groups/452971264725897


----------



## mcpa (21 Ago 2012 às 01:17)

MSantos disse:


> 1- Têm o mesmo nome
> 2- Passam na mesma área
> 3- Ambos passam num dia 20
> 4- Ambos passam no mesmo sitio com sintomas de forte enfraquecimento.
> ...




Ora nem mais MSantos!!! E ambos deixam apenas alguns danos materiais, poupando assim as populações de ambas as ilhas de problemas de maior!!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2012 às 02:09)

Penso que ainda não foi aqui referido que o GORDON enfraqueceu e perdeu as características tropicais, o NHC não vai emitir mais comunicados sobre este sistema, aqui fica o ultimo:



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 202035
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...



O ciclone pós-tropical GORDON já vai longe dos Açores (595km) e continua o seu deslocamento para Este na direcção de Portugal continental onde pelo que as previsões indicam nunca chegará.

Felizmente o GORDON não causou vitimas e os danos causados não parecem ser muito relevantes. Ao contrario do que se tinha passado em 2006 desta vez penso que os alertas foram levados muito mais a serio e ainda bem que assim foi.

O MeteoPT fez um excelente acompanhamento do sistema, estamos todos de parabéns.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Ago 2012 às 05:12)

Venha outro


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2012 às 08:02)

Bom dia

Felizmente os danos materiais foram relativamente contidos e os humanos (até ver) inexistentes.

Quero dar os meus sinceros parabéns pela forma como decorreu o acompanhamento da situação.
Os responsáveis pelo fórum, e todos os que aqui participaram, tiveram uma atitude construtiva e eficaz na informação prestada e no acompanhamento do GORDON.
É esta a face do crescimento sustentado do fórum...


----------



## amando96 (21 Ago 2012 às 09:42)

Mesmo com os avisos para ficar em casa foram todos dar uma volta de carro, sorte que ninguém foi supreendido por uma árvore no parabrisas.


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2012 às 12:06)

Afgdr disse:


> Link do grupo - www.facebook.com/groups/452971264725897



OBg


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2012 às 12:52)

amando96 disse:


> Mesmo com os avisos para ficar em casa foram todos dar uma volta de carro, sorte que ninguém foi supreendido por uma árvore no parabrisas.



Sim, nem sei para que há alertas se não houvesse alertas pediriam uma indemnização ao governo e afins...
É como nos incendios quanto mais perto da chama melhor, é a vida, o desemprego, a calamidade....


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2012 às 13:36)

Nem uma só referência ao GORDON no European Severe Weather Database (ESWD) 

Não sei quem em Portugal reporta o tempo severo para aquela instituição ...


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2012 às 13:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Nem uma só referência ao GORDON no European Severe Weather Database (ESWD)
> 
> Não sei quem em Portugal reporta o tempo severo para aquela instituição ...



Gerofil não sabes? Hummmm


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 13:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Nem uma só referência ao GORDON no European Severe Weather Database (ESWD)
> 
> Não sei quem em Portugal reporta o tempo severo para aquela instituição ...



O ESSL/ESWD é alimentado por observadores de forma voluntária, tal como o Meteoglobal do IM que foi em parte inspirado nisso e noutros projectos similares. Nos últimos anos para aí um terço ou se calhar metade das submissões sobre eventos em Portugal no ESSL tem sido feitas por mim, mas obviamente, nem sempre tenho tempo para tudo. 
Ou seja, tu próprio podes submeter eventos que se enquadrem nas condições exigidas.
Portanto, se achas que alguma coisa se enquadra nos critérios, em vez de criticares ou gozares, mete mãos à obra e submete o que entenderes como relevante, o projecto ESSL fica agradecido... Mas antes lê bem os critérios.



Knyght disse:


> Gerofil não sabes? Hummmm



Pelos vistos não sabes.

Fico sempre fascinado com a facilidade com que se dizem coisas e se critica em Portugal, quando nem sequer se dão ao trabalho de tentar perceber o que criticam.


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2012 às 14:14)

Já muito fazes *Vince* até porque parceiros têm oficialmente estes:






...​


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 14:44)

Sobre o _shutdown_ dos _floaters_ de imagens de satélite do site da SSD da NOAA (Satellite and Information Service) naquela noite, bem como de muitos outros sites que fazem análises baseadas em imagens de satélite, a resposta deles ao email que lhes enviei foi:



> We use images from GOES and MTSAT for our floater images.  Gordon has moved into the area covered by METEOSAT, which are not really usable for floaters. We are restricted to using only imagery every six hours from METEOSAT.  Since we can't provide good floater imagery, the old images were removed.




O Gordon estava a sair do alcance do satélite GOES americano e o floater foi desactivado nessa altura de forma automática. A EUMETSAT não autoriza (cobra dinheiro, muito) pelo uso de imagens para além das de 6 em 6 horas que são gratuitas. É a razão porque o _floater_ deles da zona de Cabo Verde desde sempre apenas mostra apenas imagens de 6 em 6 horas, em vez dos 30 minutos habituais nos outros.
Já falámos muita vez disso aqui, enquanto os EUA nação dita "capitalista" fornece toda a informação de forma livre (satélites, modelos, etc) na Europa (dita socialista) é quase tudo restringido e de acesso pago (ECMWF, METEOSAT, etc) apesar de serem entidades na maioria suportadas pelos contribuintes europeus. Neste caso do SSD americano, obviamente eles não estão para pagar à Eumetsat pelo serviço público que fornecem, e assim milhares de pessoas na véspera de um landfall em Santa Maria deixaram de ter acesso a imagens de satélite tratadas pelo SSD.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 16:33)

Knyght disse:


> Já muito fazes Vince até porque parceiros têm oficialmente estes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O IM em Portugal criou no ano passado o MeteoGlobal que tem a mesma finalidade. Apesar de tu criticares muito o IM, na verdade, do que sei, foi até agora o único serviço de meteorologia europeu a criar uma plataforma própria para comunicação de eventos por parte da sociedade civil, que replica o que já há muitos anos se usa em países como os EUA. Há muita mania de se criticar o que se faz por cá... 
Só por curiosidade, quantas vezes reportaste algo por lá ? Provavelmente nunca ....


----------



## Knyght (21 Ago 2012 às 18:40)

*Vince* tal como referis-te no teu penúltimo Post, creio que a maioria dos colegas que melhor ou pior, tentam colaborar não usam a referida plataforma pelos motivos descritos no anterior ponto.

Além do mais que fotografias dos eventos tem de ser limpas para colocarem o copyright do IM, e as pessoas deixam de ser donas do seu trabalho voluntário.

Registei-me mas de facto nunca lá coloquei nada, tens toda a razão.


----------

